# IM Cycle Buddies ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo

New home

Happy chatting  

Love and luck

Emxx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Afternoon ladies in our new 'home'!!

Don't know about you all but I CANNOT get warm today...had acupuncture at 9 this morning and am still sitting here in my coat, scarf and gloves like this    Have been eating like a horse (a big one!) but still have ice-cold fingers and toes which I know is down to my poor circulation 
Still having a little breakthrough bleeding but hoping the two pills a day will kick in very soon..suppose I have only got till Monday to go 

*Kamus* - welcome to the thread  You are definitely not alone hun and will find the support from all the ladies here invaluable - they are fab!! Sorry to hear about your m/c, it feels so much harder to cope with babyloss when it comes on the back of so much hope after tx  Hope your consultation goes well tommorrow...let us know how it went, when you get a mo xx

*Gromie* - I have just wet myself and am sitting on icicles with your question    I can honestly say I haven't met one celebrity in the 4 or so years we have been living in Essex..I think there are a few of the Big Brother Z-lists like Chantelle but I guess she has probably moved to London now. Jade Goody lives not too far away but that isn't something I would want to shout about either  Oooh, now I remember the boy band 'Busted' are from Chelmsford and I used to pass quite close to Rod Stewarts house in Epping, Oh and Alan Sugar lives here to...am really scraping the barrel now   
How about you? The only ones I can think of from Wales are Huw Edwards and Nerys Hughes    
Did you phone IM this morning or were you snoozing?!!? xx

*Pink F* - I don't think it matter about the length of your cycles as mine _can_ be very irregular which I discussed with IM. Does sound like yours are setting down though as the Clomid fully works itself out of your system xx

Going to get another hot cuppa now so chat later but love to everyone else..
Mikeygirlxx


----------



## Gromie

Hello there FF's - it appears that Gromie is having a technical problem with her AOL network!  

I heard the phone ringing in my sleep this am, ummm well I thought it was in my sleep, but it was actually ringing in the real world!  Once I'd come too, I checked the message and it was only DR WALKER!!!!   I was so annoyed with myself, I've now missed her again!  Anyway, she phoned to say that they'd been receiving my emails, and had also been responding, but were concerned that they were not getting through to me.  They stated that they'd sent another response through this am and to check if it was there.  They informed me that they seem to have this problem with AOL emails, where they bounce back on occasion.  Needless to say there were no emails waiting for me.  This explains the problem, but up until this week I'd been receiving them fine.  So you can imagine how I'm feeling now as all communication will have to be via phone, until problem is solved.  I've emailed Dr W to say that I'll phone her tomorrow before 9am their time.

Y'see I'd asked IM whether there was an equivalent drug in the UK to Evopad (Janssen Cilag) patches, as then my GP might be able to prescribe, if I need a back up.  Because of NICE guidelines, the surgery are being cautious about prescribing anything thats not listed.  I know that the pessaries can be changed to Cyclogest, which I've used in previous treatments, so thats no problem.  

Mikeygirl - no celebrities down this part of the country, the only one recently was Prince Harry with some army colleagues in our local hospital.  Apparently he was in the WRVS having a cuppa in combat gear!  Hope the old breakthrough isn't getting you down, keep taking the pills, only 4 days to go now!!!  I know what you mean about the weather, but so nice to see the sun, my nose is the problem, just cannot seem to warm it up.  Been sitting in parents conservatory this pm, lovely and warm and guess what, they overlook our fields which are full of preggie sheep.  They all look so healthy, just hope us ladies will be following suit soon (obviously with babies not lambs!)  

Kamus - I'd like to extend a welcome too, so sorry that you've been through a rough time of it.  Must have been a v. difficult time for you, but good to see you are moving forward.  Be nice to hear how you got on with your appt, speak to you soon!

Ck - how's it going buddy, you getting ready for the big move?  

Anyway, I'll be on the site later, think I'll go back over to the conservatory now!!

Love Gromie
x


----------



## Sally123

Hi girls
Very quick hello as busy making tea for two ravenous little boys (my DS has a chum round). Bloomin cold here in Bath too but have cheered myself up by reading Gromie's food postings and now dreaming of a Moroccan chicken tagine with almonds and dates which should be ready in about an hour....  (see, your fault Grom!)

*Gromie*: talking of you, glad that the IM communication mystery is now sorted maybe you should switch to a hotmail account or something ?Although it can be very useful to talk to someone direct when you think of a question so it's not so bad to use the phone and does mean that you develop a bit of a relationship with IM staff which is harder/slower if by email.

*CK * - life sometimes throws these things in our way and it can be a case of feast or famine but hopefully you can 'do the delegation thing'! Just remember to get in plenty of chocolate biscuits and a big bag of sugar as removal men all like lots of hot sweet tea and biccies in my experience!

*Kamus* - big welcome to our thread and look forward to hearing how your appt tomorrow goes.

*Jogues*, glad you were impressed by IM - it is good that a native Spaniard was impressed because as you say, you can pick Dr O's brains more, and soak up all the nuances and 'background info' on the Spanish culture, especially medical treatment, far better than us Brits, who are coming at it from afar, as it were! So thanks for your insights, these will be very helpful I know! 

*Mikey* - hope that doubling the pill works and keeps AF at bay until you need her - and hope then that she darn well appears when she needs to (I do want us to be cycle buddies, after all...!)

better go and rescue the tea - love to all, and to the 'IM bumps' too, take care of yourselves lovely girls and put your feet up as much as you can!
love Sally xx


----------



## vivienss

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.  All the info on vitamins has been very helpful. I used to take these religiously when I first TTC but when I was told that it would be virtually impossible to conceive using my own eggs, I stopped. Have put that right now and brought them in bulk yesterday. Bought DP some as well (not the same ones though - didn't want to him growing boobs or anything like that!). As luck would have it, he's quite happy to take them so hopeful, I won't have to crush them up and hide them in his dinner but it's early days yet.

I noticed a lot of you are having acupuncture and wondered if you could let me know what the benefits are for this. It's not something I considered before and the thought of a load of needles going into me might cause more stress than it does good. 

I've just found out BA are planning to striking on the day of our flight for our first appointment.  I'm trying to find out how this leaves us. Could do with out the additional stress.


----------



## jogues

Hi everyone ,

It is freezing but it is worse in Spain! There is a lot of snow everywhere and chains are needed in vehicles in main roads...you know, weird weather...It was 21 degrees when I was in BCN which was springtime weather!

I forgot to tell you that I had  a bit of a nightmare the day before my appointment because of the gale force winds in Britain.I almostdid not make it. I told IM that I want at least 2 days in advance for ET as I don't trust airport schedules. I fly only cheapo (Ryan air etc). If you ever have a problem going to BCN airport you can go Girona airport and take the train to BCN (takes an hour every hour on the dot) and it leaves you in BCN centre (there is a station in Passeig de Gracia or you could go to Sants which is nearer Manuel Girona). If you have an emergency and nobody speaks English over there to solve you the problem you can e mail me I'll give you my mobile and I'll do what I can. I don't understand the problem with the medication.   They told me they would give us enough medication until we switch to cyclogest. Gromie, I am happy to see it was a missunderstanding that you could not get through . Mikeygirl, Dr O told me that it is usual to bleed on the pill and not to worry if it happens.Sally take it easy and keep posting, welcome Kamus ...superhug and chin up. It is good to pass the page and the girls here will help you to see that you are not alone and that we understand better than anyone...Big kiss for Pink F and CK 

Besos and good vibes


----------



## Gromie

Hi Jogues

Y'know that's really good advice re travel arrgts.  I hope that we all have a smooth journey when its time we fly out.  Bit of a shame that airport taxes have gone up, but nothing can be done on that front.  I understand the eco thing, but it's nice to hop on a cheapy flight now and then!  

In regard to the medication, if (and I pray that I will) we all fall pregnant, we have to top up enough drugs (on top of the batch that IM will issue post tx) to cover a period of about 2 months to maintain embryo development.  The problem is that my GP here in the UK isn't happy to prescribe foreign drugs (the ones handed to us by IM).  They have to abide by 'NICE' guidelines and that is why I'm trying to find out the equivalent drug to Evopad patches (Ultrogen pessaries = Cyclogest so that's sorted) in order that things can be prescribed if needs be.  My first choice however will be to purchase the drugs in bcn, so I'm hoping I won't even have to use my GP.  Hope this makes sense!

Vivienss - you remind me of my Mum when she had to get our pet dog to take his medication, she used to crumble it up into his meat to disguise it!!! But good on you for getting away with it with DP - I'll bear that technique in mind for my DH if the need arises! 

I concur with Mikeygirl that today was indeed icy cold, I sometimes find that the only way to warm up is by soaking in a nice hot bath!  So not only is Gromie lovely and warm, but she's squeaky clean and ready for her intake of hot chocolate in bed whilst watching 'Make a New Life in the Country'!!

Catch you tomorrow ladies, hopefully will have some useful info (for a change) to report following my discussion with Dr W 

Prhunawn Da (that's Good Evening in Welsh) to all you lovely FF's

Gromie
x


----------



## alison 5

Thought i would say hello before i go off to bed, DP is in Dublin tonight
so have the bed to myself and dont have to listen to any snoring !!!!
Kamus, wellcome to the board, hope you trip trmw goes well, look forward
to hearing how it went.
Gomie, re email problem, i had the same prob before xmas and after about
my 4th polite email asking if anyone was going to reply, Dr Walker called
saying they had replied to my emails but i never got them, it seem to be
resolved when i contact them in the new year, it is a bit worrying especially
if you are in the middle of treatment.
Jogues, really interesting reading re your visit to IM as Sally said especially
from a Spanish perspective.
Mikey, not long now till monday and then hopefully all stations go.
Vivienss, This Ba strike is a pain, we are off on holiday on thur, at least
its not a strike day but im sure there will be a lost of disruption with planes
being in the wrong place etc.  I hope you managed to get your trip sorted
im not sure where you are flying from but we flew out of gatwick with easyjet
and they were great and cheaper !!!!.
Sally hope you are ok and everything goes well with your mother in law.
take care Alison xx


----------



## omni

Sorry to barge...

Just wanted to let Gromie know that you can  get evopad here in the UK. The packaging is exactly the same except its actually called EVOREL.

Probably cheaper in BCN though.

Good luck

Omni


----------



## jogues

can you buy them over the counter? Do they have the exact same composition...sorry for the barrage of questions omni


----------



## omni

Hi jogues

Yes, exactly the same - same company - same packaging - the only difference is the name (and the insert etc being in English rather than Spanish).

I got a prescription from a UK Dr for the Evorel when I ran out the supplies I had from Spain. 

But you can buy Evopad over the counter in Spain

Omni


----------



## Gromie

Thanks Omni, thats really helpful to me.  Hope everyone ok.  

Sally123 thinking of you this w/e re you Mum-in-law, hope all goes well.  Your post about the food tickled me   .... that morrocan dish sounds fab, is it one you had out of a recipe book?  Tonight I'm going to make a recipe out of my Jamie Oliver Italian cookbook, first time I really studied it this week and I've had it since Xmas 2005 - some tantalising recipies in it tho!

Alison - following the technical hitch re AOL, I've now set up a hotmail account which proves to be working.  So my umbilical cord has now been reinstated to IM!

Mikeygirl - hope you are ok, am thinking of you .... what you up to this w/e?

CK - not long to go now till stop the pill ..... a week today I'll be doing the same.

I'm off to do a spot of painting now, catch you all later,

Luv Gromie
x


----------



## Mikeygirl

Afternoon lovely chums,
Just a quickie as have 10 for dinner tonight and although the cooking is virtually all sorted I need to set to with my hoover  
Wanted to say hi to Gromie and CK..and send Sally's dh lots of sober thoughts for his 40th party tonight!
Hope all other IM'ers and IM bumps are having a good weekend too..
Talk soon..
Lots of love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jogues

thanks Omni...Hello ladies just popped in for a read (DH has been using this laptop all day . )so I couldn't  check. Mikeygirl, did you cook for everybody? Gromie I hope you are ok ...  
besos


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hello everyone - old and new on this new link  

Dr Walker told me that there would be a minimum of 5 "mature" eggs collected from the DE.  If this did not happen then they would contact me before we fly over.  However, as we are going to be there the day before the ec for our fresh sperm sample we need to be knowing really how the donor is going along.

Does anyone know what days in the donors cycle they are scanned and whether Marques lets you know how many eggs are "on board" so to speak?

After Sally123 experience I am a little concerned about not knowing how the donor's cycle is going on.
Looking on the pessimistic side I am reckoning that only 50% will be good ones and fertilised.

Anyone with experience of this side of things?

Also can anyone tell me how long from day 1 of taking Belara it was till they actually arrived in Barcelona for the tx?

Waiting for my dog to be scanned to identify a possible pregnancy (hopefully) - as there seems very little going on in this house at the moment regarding pregnancies (human or otherwise !).


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Jogues

Know what you mean - we went out to Barcelona on the 9th January - wind was picking up at Liverpool Airport and we were a bit worried especially when pilot said could be a bit bumpy during flight with wind turbulence!  Weather was fantastic in Barcelona - was stunned to see everyone wearing sunglasses (we were wearing our woolies).  Got back to Liverpool on the 10th just before all the gales started.  I suppose this is always a worry in winter what with the ice, snow and winds etc.


----------



## jogues

pink flamingo, relaaaaxx...I think that 5 mature looking eggs is pretty darn good, so I would be getting DH ready for some high tech porn at IM. I was told that everybody is different, the only thing that matters is that you get the right lining thickness for ET. You'll be alright but if you have any doubt whatsoever call Dr Walker and ask her to clarify your points

Besos and sticky vibes


----------



## Gromie

Hi FF Buddies, I know its Sat evening, but I felt the need to drop in and tell you what I've been up to today.  Gromie went into town and bought a couple of items in the January sales!  Just tried them on (as can never be bothered to whilst in the shop) and they are lovely, did a fashion show for DH who also agreed they were nice and now secretly in my mind I've decided to keep them for my embryo tx - so there you are ladies, total justification for buying them and got 2 items for the price of 1 had they not been on the sale!!! Bargain .....

I must also update you on my conversation with Dr Walker, yes for all those that are wondering, I did manage to get up before 8am in the morning !  Dr W explained that the delay was due to DH and I both having blue eyes and thus having to wait a little longer for a blue eyed donor to come along - that's all it was!  Mind, by the end of the day I was shattered, and felt I had to retire to my bed early - how am I going to cope when I go back to work in 5 weeks time?   I cannot wait to stop taking Belara now and move onto the next phase - 1 week today, so not long ....

Also, the news for Welsh prescriptions is interesting, but I will just fall short of qualifying as it all starts on 1st April - bummer!

Anyway, Mikeygirl, hope your meal went successfully, my word 10 people - you'll have to put your feet up tomorrow and have a nice rest!  Out of interest tho' what was on the menu?

CK - where r u - missing your posts?

Jogues - sorry to ask another question non-related to IVF, but were there big sales going on out in bcn, hoping to get a nice pair of boots when I'm out there in Feb (that's if the sales are still on)?

Sally123 - hope DH's b'day is going well, I believe that 40 is the new 30 (my turn next year).  

Hi to all our other FF's, look forward to hearing from you soon!

Over and out

Gromie
xxx


----------



## coconutkym

gromie, thing with yr email problem  u might not have got the cc emails i sent in a flurry last week. i will send these again tomorrow.

the most important tip for all of use .. not drug related... is that i read somewhere else of FF site that if y wear Winnie the Pooh socks for Et there's more chance of success!   i got some the other day £2 from Peacocks, Hey look anythings worth a try!

last belara tomorrow then   then patches then to IM anytime between 11th and 23 feb.  

i have had to give the people buying our house an ultimatum of exchange b4 7 feb, so we can move into a rented house on that day or b4. we have told the buyers i am having an operation in hospital on a date between those dates and cant shift stuff or unpack for 2 weeks afterwards. so if they cant xchange by then its delayed for a month. i think it will happen though.  it seemed such a good idea when we decided to sell in August, never thinking it would conflict with tx !

o yes and i have to present my employers case at a hearing into the refusal of planning application, on 7 feb too! 3 boring houses behind a listed building in a village in case any one is interested. 

best wishes everyone, speak tomorrow in chat room?


----------



## vivienss

Just thought I'd let you know our flights should be unaffected by the BA strike. Although it is a BA flight, the carrier is Iberia phew...

I've got exams next week Monday and Tuesday and finding it very hard to revise as I keep getting distracted trying to absorb more and more info. 

Our appointment is 6th Feb. The closer it gets the more unsure we have made the right decision on our choice of clinic i become. Is this normal? It's such a big decision, my DP is set on a refund program but it's like putting all of you faith and hopes with one place and it is such a precious dream we're trying to realise I can't help but be nervous that we must make the right choice. Guess you just have to go with instincts.

Hope you are all keeping well and had good weekends. 
All the best
V


----------



## jogues

Hi *Gromie*,
Nice to hear from you. You may still find some last article sale (ultimas rebajas) but January was the big sale honcho. Try Adolfo Dominguez, they usually last longer.A good walk in Passeig de Gracia should give you an idea. Have a great time shopping ( I always tell my DH that it can be better than sex . Try also the big L'Illa complex, El Corte Ingles and Boulevard Rosa
*Viviensis,* I thought the same as you about the refund program. Also when you get there you will really get your gut reaction. Dr O. never pushed in one way or another and tried to answer clearly to my DH annoying questions about success rates. Coconutkym, I'd like to join you girls in the chat room if it's OK with you guys.
*Mikeygirl* we are all amazed at your cooking superpowers...please tell 

*Pink Flamingo* I hope you are feeling fine and positive. I am thinking of you 

*Coconutkym*- the Winnie the pooh sounds great to me. I've read that 75mg aspirin daily helps your lining (together with the patches) to get "juicier" (as in plumper because it improves blood circulation) I will try that when my moment beckons...

Big kiss to the lovely *Omni* for sorting the PATCHES ISSUE finally and sweet start of the week for all the ladies in this thread

Besos


----------



## sammid

Hi everyone! 
I am new here - off to my first trip to IM tommorow for an appt with Dr Walker on Tuesday morning.
Am a bit nervous but their reputation seems good reading this notice board so fingers crossed.
Have been to Barcelona last year to see what it was the city was like and where IM was but it seemed so easy to get around etc so at least I am not too worried about that side of things. Not going BA so hopefully this will be OK for the flights.
Best wishes to everyone having treatment!
Sam


----------



## jogues

sammid...big welcome and keep us posted about your first appointment 

mucha suerte (tons of good luck)


----------



## Mikeygirl

Afternoon ladies,

Had a late night, well actually early morning as had 10 for dinner and they didn't leave till 1.30 and then I had to clear up (just CAN'T leave it till the morning oh no!) so I think it was nearly 3 before I fell into bed..for the last couple of years there has only been one 3 o'clock for me, and it aint AM   Am exhausted  Gromie, I did a buffet of things; seafood bake, lasagna, salads, jacket potatoes and made pavlova and choccie desserts..I had thirds of everything, putting it down to the Belara as I'm not normally a  honest  

Next Saturday I will have 19 over for lunch   My friend and I recently joined the Donor Conception Network and well we decided that we wanted to set up a social group of DCN in Essex..basically we fancied meeting up with others who had chosen similar routes to parenthood in a relaxed social setting (no formal agenda's etc) not least of which, we thought that if we were to be blessed with children in this way, it would be great to know others locally who have been there and done it and hopefully our children could grow up part of that informal support and social network. So we wrote to everyone with a local postcode via the DCN and we have had a huge response. We felt it would be a good idea to have a lunch at mine so that people would feel hopefully comfortable in chatting - we didn't expect such a huge response and there are similar numbers of men and women coming and also a few kids so it will be a little busy at mine next Saturday..M&S here I come!!!

*Gromie* - Glad you got up and spoke to Dr W..must admit, I don't know whether to be a little concerned..only in the fact that M and I are both blue eyed and so we obviously requested a blue eyed donor ..as you know they contacted me to say they had a 'suitable' match the week before last, and I have just assumed that this is a blue eyed donor, but if they have been have trouble getting them and you were waiting a while longer before me then maybe it isn't  Not sure whether to contact IM and ask them about it? Well, less than a week to go now..lots of speedy clocks!!  for your shopping prowess and you gotta love your spending rationale which I may try myself this week..take care hun and talk soon xx

*CK*- Hi buddy - thanks for the tip about the socks - we have a Peacocks in Chelmsford so I am going to get some too - at £2 it probably is the least expensive 'mad' thing I have done during our tx journey  Will be keeping all crossed that you exchange before 7 feb   and that your hearing goes well too..Have you thought about where you'll have your day 7-9 scan yet? My consultant for all previos tx's has said he is happy to do it which is a relief..I guess if AF shows up proper when she should then we should be having our scan around 7-9th Feb..hopefully get to the chat room tommorrow night xx

*Pink F* - It is impossible to know exact dates that donor will be scanned, especially towards the end of her stimulation drugs as everyone's bodies are different and it will depend on her response HOWEVER, having had stimulation drugs for 10 previous tx cycles I can say that her LAST scan will be AT LEAST 36 HOURS before the egg collection operation and usually 2 maybe 3 days. This is because she will have to administer a 'trigger' injection exactly 36 hours before the eggs are collected which then releases the eggs..
IM will keep scanning her until her follicles which contain the eggs, reach the right size and then when they have, they will tell her when to do the trigger injection i.e. exactly 36 hours before EC.
So, for example, if she is booked in for EC on Friday at 10am she will need to do the trigger injection on the Wed eve at 10pm. So her last scan (when they will have a clear idea of how many follicles and therefore potential eggs she has) could then have been during the day on the Wednesday or even the Tuesday...you would not need to be there till the Thursday (day before EC) so you should know that all is on track the Wednesday or possibly the Tuesday. Obviously, there are then no garuantees on fertilisation/development rate etc so worst case scenario you could still end up with two poor quality embryo's or even one, as in the case with Sally and Alison  That situation is not within our control tho. In terms of timescales, think I mentioned before that from day 1 of taking Belara they will aim to bring you back to BCN within 6-8 weeks. Hope this helps a little xx

Vivienss - best of luck for your exams this week - what are you studying?   I think it is natural to feel a little anxious as your appt approaches..making the financial, physical and emotional commitment to the refund programme is a big decision because as you say it is placing your precious hopes and resources in the hands of one clinic and one set of practitioners so your instincts will be important. Although I had read very positive things on FF about IM and my UK consultant also had a very high opinion of them, I was still anxious...it was only after we had visited, met with Dr Redondo and the other staff, asked all the questions I had needed to and been reassured by the answers that I knew they were THE place for us to go next. Reflecting back, it was an 'instinctive knowing'..in the meantime, good luck with your revision - try and stay focussed and then on Wednesday you can really focus on what you want to get out of your trip on the 6th..Take care xx

Kamus - hope your appt at IM went well on Friday? xx

Hope everyone else is enjoying their Sunday..
Talk soon - will try to be in the chat room tommorrow at 8pm..
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Jogues

Yes trying to relax - normally I am pretty uber calm but so much riding on this.  I just dont know how some of the FF members deal with the failures and bounce back to try again.  Lots of flapping about (good nickname pink flamingo !) and getting worried and looking at the bleak side of everything. I think mentally I am trying to prepare myself for a possible failure as we said we would give it 3 goes and then call it a day.  So if go number 1 goes wrong dont know whether to go straight to refund programme or give it a second go. Good scheme but an awful lot of money to find.

Still waiting for DH caryotype results - each time I ask IM they give me a longer date!  Should be due in about two weeks time.

Very, very interested in FF members going over for their tx in February.

For everyone interesting in shopping -
We walked from the clinic back down the Diagonal and there were lots of shops on there offering discounts and sales.  Even the pizzas we got  just off the Placa Catalunya (just off) were 1/2 price.  We couldnt understand the signs so had a pleasant surprise when we got the bill!  Unfortunately my DH doesnt like shopping for clothes so couldnt go in but have definitely diaried Barcelona for a girly shopping trip next January (a bit of a chance from Chester).  A sort of post Xmas refresher!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Mikeygirl

Super answer.  This has put my mind at rest for the time being - till I think of something else to worry about of course!  

All the best and have a restful evening.


----------



## Gromie

Good evening all!

Just returned from my wonderful parents, who invited us over for a roast beef dinner this pm - it was delicious!

My dear Mikeygirl - I wondered myself about the outcome of the delay problem being so simple, not sure what to say really (hope I have been told the real facts), but the only other difference is, from your piccie I see that you have brown hair (by the way lovely snap), both DH and I have naturally blonde hair, so maybe it was even harder for them having to look for a blue eyed, blonde/fair haired donor(s). What are your thoughts on this?  PS:  I have to admire you for setting up that Donor group, what a lovely idea and good luck!

Jogues - thanks for the shopping advice, I've been promising myself an nice new pair of boots y'see.  Saw some beautiful ones when we were out there is Nov, different to over here, nice quality, but cheaper, so y'never know might just be lucky!

Pinkflamingo - hi, thanks also for your shopping advice, mind you - Chester is a wonderful city for shopping, love it up there, really nice architecture!  Shops where I live are dire, haven't even got a M&S!

Ck - yes please, look forward to receiving your v.informative cc's - much appreciated. Will be in chat room tomorrow at 8pm.  I understand about your planning thingy - with DH also being a Planner, feel as tho' I've been on a planning course sometimes!!  You take care of yourself, I admire you for what you have to go through in your job !!  

Sammid - welcome to the thread, hope you stay and begin to feel at home here.  Be great to hear more from you!

Sally123 - Hope you are ok, been thinking of you this w/e.  

Anyway - going to make my hot choccie now and settle down to watch the final celebrity big brother (I know I'm so sad)! 

Love Gromie
x


----------



## coconutkym

gromie can you send me an email with yr new email address?

have had email from IM saying that they can only give 24 hrs notice for my Dh to be in Spain for  leaving .for use for EC. beware everyone! thats not agreat deal of notice!  lucky we have lots of airports close by. 



byee

ck


----------



## pigbench

Hello

I am having treatment at IM and am new to ff. I have been reading this thread for a while but it has taken me about ten attempts to register!

We first visited IM in November where we met Dr Walker and decided using donor eggs was the best route for us. My FSH is around 20 and my previous IVF cycle didn't work as none of my 7 eggs fertilised.

I started the pill the day of my first visit and they found us a donor really quickly (me and DH have dark hair and brown eyes and type O blood). We had two fresh embies transferred the week before Christmas (with two frosties in reserve) all good quality. Unfortunately, it didn't work and I did a early HPT on Christmas Eve and got a BFN which was a silly thing to do. My blood test confirmed this result as I got a beta level of less than 10.

We decided to go back for the FET straight away and luckily the embies survived the thaw losing only one cell between them. The transfer on 18 Jan was much smoother this time as I had none of the cramping that I experienced the first time. I also got a UTI during my first 2ww that made me feel rotten.

I am now nearing the end of my second 2ww and I have felt really good this time. I had some mild cramps around day 7 and 8 but no spotting and breast soreness in the first week but now I feel completely normal. It is so hard to stay chilled and not spend all day looking for signs. If I'm honest I am feeling pessimistic because I can't imagine it ever working. But I'll have to wait and see.

Am not testing early this time as I would prefer to live in hope until Friday when I get my blood test result. Will let you know how it goes.

Christie xx


----------



## vivienss

Hi Christie

Got my fingers, toes and arms crossed for you and hope that you are luck this time. 

Just keep on hoping and stay positive (I'm convinced positive think helps) -  there is no reason why it shouldn't be your turn to be lucky this time.

V


----------



## Gromie

Welcome pigbench!

Gosh, to think we might have been in bcn the same time!  Can't believe how quickly things moved for you and I'm truly sorry to hear about your bfn  .  Good luck for this time round, bless you. I know how hard it can be going through the 2ww and totally empathise with you, but not long to go now.  Good on you for holding off doing a hpt, I have my fingers and everything else crossed for you.  Please come back to the thread, stay in touch would love to chat some more!  I've found the support from this web has really helped, its a lifeline to people who are going through the same experience in life.  I'm due to stop my Belara on Sat, (DH and I have blonde hair/blue eyes, so they've taken a little longer re finding donor) then hopefully things will speed up a bit.  Hoping to be in bcn w/c 19th Feb.

Does anyone know of many IM clients who had a bfp 1st time round?  

In the process of trying to sort our currency - contacted the co. Mikeygirl recommended.  Mikeygirl, are you going to the chat room tonight, wouldn't mind asking a few more Q's re. this?

Also made contact with Valerie Mendes, she recommends acu. even though I don't have it on a regularl basis, so hoping to book in with her once I know my dates.

See you all later

Love Gromie
x


----------



## alison 5

Christie, wellcome to the board, sorry to hear you BFN and just before xmas
wonderful!!!!!, its is so tough the 2ww you just cant explain it to anyone
who has not gone thru it, it really does your head in, but you seem to be
hanging in there not long to friday, try and be calm just think it is out of your
hands you have done everything possible, lets hope the next 4 days go quickly
thinking of you.
alison 5


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

I don't want to depress anyone but the Beta today confirmed ANOTHER BFN for me today!!

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe

I am so sorry honey. Words are inadequate I know

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## jogues

*pig bench * and *radnorgirl *           mucha mucha suerte

*crusoe*, we've all been there.  In a few weeks you'll go back to fight and forget this bad period. In Spain we say that luck is wise and when something bad happens a wonderful one is around the corner
To all the lovely ladies...let's try to stay positive like *vivienss* says. I got my BFN in the last days of 2006 and thought I was desperate but the reality is that I feel now happy, positive and full of hope in this 2007


----------



## jogues

Guys, I thought that if a 67 year old spanish woman can have twinnies with tx in Barcelona WE CAN TOO!!!

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=428

 

ps. I feel better after that shout


----------



## Marina

Dear Everyone

Crusoe my heart goes out to you as I know you have been trying this route for a long time, try to look forward I know it isn't easy you have 1 last go on the refund and perhaps some frosties too, I know it will happen for you at IM have faith and I am sending you lots of hugs to help you through             I think also your wise to get on with the next cycle thats what I did      for the next one.

Pigbench so sorry to read your news too, heres fingers and everything crossed for this one to be    

Good luck to all of you on this thread I pray you all get your dreams come come, and hang onto the fact that if I get PG anyone can I was never an easy case heres lots of baby dust to you all           

Love

Marina


----------



## Mikeygirl

Crusoe - Am so so sorry honey..be gentle with yourself and sending you strength to face things again   

Christie - welcome back and    for your tx..xx 

Gromie, CK - Am sorry I didn't make it to the chat room last night - very bad day...better today..Maybe we could make another time to chat? Gromie -am at voluntary work this morning so can't reply to your PM but will do later promise  

Talk later
Love Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## jogues

Hi girls,

I sent an e mail to Dr. O. to ask about my biopsy and the myriad of blood tests (I had all of them redone in Spain) and DH sperm sample.
He sent me an e mail a couple of hours later to tell me that everything's fine but they do not have the cariotype yet and also that my DH sperm had to be discarded due to a possible contamination ?? when he produced it. It looks like we are going to be in the position of *coconutkym* as my DH must have another lustful session in the dungeons on the day of EC . They have sent a sample away anyway to be analysed and Dr O says that my DH will need some instructions while at it 

I also thought of *Mikeygirl* as Dr. O wanted to have DH profile as well as cariotype in case his, until now fab sperm, is a problem. Did you guys had this done as well? I'm a bit confused now.

I'm off to Girona for the weekend as it looks that we are finally going to buy a ruin in Catalunya. To those of you who haven't visited Girona (and the Ampurdan region) you are missing out.I'm an architect but the place down there will need at least a year in renovation and restauration work. I live in London but if you want me to buy you something from pharmacy in Spain, please let me know 

Crusoe, I keep you in my thoughts. We will make it


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Jogues,
You've confused me now as well honey!!! We are using donor eggs AND donor sperm...not sure what 'cariotype' is? Is it the same as blood group? Dr R just took down dh's physical characteristics e.g. hair, eye and skin colour, but nothing else really was needed given we are using donor sperm.
Enjoy Girona and good luck in your house buying!
Love from a   Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Ckkim
This is scarey isnt it - just 24 hours notice - we are not too bad in that we have a choice of Liverpool or Manchester or even Leeds at a pinch.  I dont see though why they cant give you more notice than that.  I guess we had better get familiar with the surrounding areas outside Barcelona in case we cant get any accommodation in the centre!  It would be an absolute nightmare at Easter with this kind of notice.
Reading your posts with lots of interest as you are in the same position as us.



Hi Jorges
Carotyping: my DH had it done on 9th January and we are still awaiting the results.  I have been told 2 weeks, 3 weeks and now 4 weeks until results are ready?  When did you have yours done?

Basically they are just testing the DH for genetic abnormalities in the sperm to see if there is a reason it is of such poor quality (my DH only 4% normal !).  Dr O said then if that came back ok then would do biopsies to see if there was a blockage (like variocose veins).  Needless to say my DH will not have that done as he doesnt fancy anyone handling his bits and pieces - never mind the pain.  Do a web search under "carotyping" and "karotyping" + sperm - lots of info.

Once we know the results we can decide whether to have a go at providing the fresh or use donor sperm.  Then of course, begs the question - do you use fresh eggs and fresh sperm or do you go to the donor frozen emby option?  

Has anyone actually counted up the first time successes on FF at Marques?  It would be very useful in deciding whether to go with the refund programme or just take your chances?

Couldnt make the chat room last night as struck down with a bug which seems to be making its way around our offices.


----------



## jogues

*Mikeygirl*-we had all the physical characteristics of both, plus they did blood type of both. They also do cariotype to adjust even more the search for donor. There is something about cariotype in the webpage of IM. You can also google it (I'm going to in a minute 
 )
*Pinkers*- thanks for cariotype issue question. If you need help of any kind while in BCN I'm here to help.

*Gromie* I read a mail of a lady who went to IM and got pregnant first time round in an unrelated thread about the stupidities of the HFEA on donation in the UK . She went to IM instead of Ceram at a great cost and economical disadvantage because she was determined to have just one go at it and then ,I think, go back to waiting list in UK, not sure 

besos to all the girls


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Christie/Pigbench (why the name?   )
Just noticed you are a Coventry lass..My dh lived there for 13 years and I met him there (few years later tho!). We lived in Earlsdon and I worked as a social worker and dh at the university and we were married in the cathedral there, till we moved closer to his family here in Essex, four years ago..We started our tx journey seven years ago at the CRM at Walsgrave but never actually had any IVF tx there as our experience with them was so terrible   We still have best friends in Cov who we see regularly  
We all know how hard it is in the 2ww so hoping you have some nice distractions planned for these last few days..stay     hun, we have everything crossed for you!
Love Mikeygirlx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Jogues,
Just been on the IM website and looked up the info on Karotyping..as Pinks said, this testing is basically to assess whether the sperm has any chromosomal-related disorder which could either lead to non-fertilisation or abnormal fertilisation of embryo's. 
As my dh has zero sperm (complete azoospermia) it would not be possible to do this testing, and as we are using donor sperm, which they have no reason to assume has any IF problems, that is probably why we have not even discussed this with Dr R. Suppose that is one benefit of having no sperm (and I mean none!) - one less test!!
Besos Back!!
Love Mikeygirlxx


----------



## Mikeygirl

CK and Gromie..

Have you started thinking about accommodation in BCN yet? I spent a few hours searching availability for hotels for the w/c 12th Feb and could hardly find anything available that wasn't mega-grotty looking or mega-pricey. I would like to stay in a nice hotel  ..bit panicky about this   

The flights seem as if they won't be a problem tho..

Any thoughts?

No Belara tonight CK - yay!!!

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Sally123

Hi girls

I actually spent ages typing a posting yesterday, hit 'send' but for some reason, it timed-out or got lost in the ether! Moral of the story - type less!!  Ah well - sorry to miss anyone who was in the Chatroom yesterday evening, but I was busy speaking to my mother-in-law who goes for brain surgery first thing tomorrow morning and is understandably a bit nervous about it! One thing I would suggest, for those who do brave the cut and thrust of the Chatroom sometime is that they are kind enough to post any real 'golden nuggets' of information onto this thread for the benefit of all us IM-girls.

*Crusoe*, I am so sorry to hear your news. As Helen says, words are inadequate and I am sure that you are gutted at the moment. But like Marina and others are saying, try and look towards the next cycle with as much optimism as you can and keep on walking forwards. That is easier said than done I know, but you strike me as a really bighearted and courageous person, and I know that sooner or later, you will get the result you so much deserve. Sending you a big hug!  

Welcome to all the newbies on this thread, including *Sam* and *Christie * (I'm so intrigued as to where the heck you got the 'Pigbench' bit from??!!). Good luck this cycle, Christie and here's hoping that 2007 will be THE year for us all.   

*Jogues*, I love your postings and am very envious of your buying a house in Catalunya, how glorious! My sister lives on a hillside in Italy and of course, I visit her just as much as I can! 

*CK*: I'm in the same position as you and Jogues, ie we intend to fly out and do a fresh sperm sample too but I am alarmed at the notion of our only getting 24 hours' notice. I guess though, that we all can and should ask IM to keep us posted as to how our donor is getting on from say, Day 7 of her stimms, and then we can at least roughly pencil in the 'window' when we are likely to be flying out, and keep finetuning it, depending on whether IM says our donor is responding well, or slowly. Last time, I just flew out the day before ET and had 4 days' notice (told on the Friday that ET would be the Tuesday). I know that going for EC is much shorter notice, but if we request that IM gives us a regular update on our donor, I think it should be possible to know at least a ballpark figure so at least we can book leave from work and keep our calendars clear even if we daren't actually book our flight and hotel room.

I should be starting the patches around Feb 6/7th, I have arranged to go straight to the patches, bypassing the pill altogether, as I did last time. So just awaiting AF's arrival early next week. All being well, will therefore be out at BCN around Valentine's Day or so. Typical of course that flights and accom are likely to be scarcer, and more expensive around then especially as half term starts on Friday 16th February in many UK schools too. Ah well...

*Jogues,* please can you let us know if there are any major public holidays around that time: I know that Thurs 15th Feb is 'Carnaval' and Weds 21st Feb is Ash Wednesday - are these public holidays and if so, is IM likely to be closed do you think?!

I've just had a type of massage called 'Maya massage', it is based on old Mayan (Peruvian) techniques for making sure the uterus is in optimal position for conception and childbirth, and generally improving bloodflow to that area. Apparently about 80% of women have a uterus that is a bit out of alignment just due to life traumas (including back problems, surgery or previous difficult labour; falling off bikes or horses as a kid; any jarring, trauma or injury to the lower abdominal area, etc). My masseur is also a doula and birth practitioner and could tell by palpating the area gently that my uterus had sagged slightly forward, probably because of weak ligaments - but by the end of the treatment, she said it had reverted back to the correct position. The treatment was quite relaxing and you are advised to do twice daily 'self care' which just encourages weak ligaments to 'relearn' how the uterus should sit. I'm mentioning this in case anyone is interested, PM me if you want to find out more, but be aware that you need to live in the London or Oxford areas to access a practitioner as this is quite a new therapy for the UK (but widely practised in the US, and in South America of course where it is centuries old!).

Sorry for another long posting, hopefully this one won't time out on me too! 
love to all, Sally xx


----------



## wallaroo

Hi,

I am new to this site and have found it to be a great source of information. I have POF dut to chemotherapy I recieved for a bone marrow transplant 3 years ago so donor eggs are our only way forward. I am 30 and my DH is 32. I had my first appointment with IM last week and I have to say I was pretty happy. I was supposed to see Dr. Olivares but he was ill so I saw Dr. Walker instead. I found her very open and honest and she answered all our questions. I queried whether they use IVF/ICSI and she confirmed that they use ICSI on all mature eggs but would be happy to do IVF if that's what we request. I also asked her about getting one embryo put back as I'm concerned about the risks of a twin pregnancy and she again said it was up to us to decide. I also mentioned proven donors and she said thay couldn't confirm my donor will be proven as they get around 15 new donors a week. She said they try and match proven donors with foreign recipients. This is because if a woman already has children in Spain then they would prefer any half siblings to be born in another country so there is less chance of the siblings being in a relationship. I will be starting the cylogest patches in March and hopefully will have ET around mid April. Like some of you we are also going to try and use fresh sperm so it will be a mad rush to book flights and hotels last minute. 

G


----------



## pigbench

Hi Mikeygirl

I live in Earlsdon! We moved here three months ago and I love it. We lived in a tiny village before and I am loving being in a city where there are actually things to do. We thought a house in the country would be great for our future children but when they didn't arrive we decided to move back to civilisation! I haven't found a job in Cov yet as I wanted to wait until after this cycle. Would have been difficult to explain to a new employer why I needed so much time off at short notice.

I found Walsgrave CRM good and bad. The nurses are so lovely and have been very tolerant of my scaredy cat behaviour but the consultant there is very brusque and no nonsense and I didn't take to him at all. On EC day I was in tears and it took 12 attempts to get the IV in my arm (due to fright) and I was convinced it would go wrong. Anyway, it went horribly wrong and I lost over half a pint of blood, had to be admitted and had internal bleeding. And the following day was told it was all for nothing as no eggs fertilised. So I didn't want to go back for a second attempt. I was quite relieved to be told I needed donor eggs.

Pigbench is my eBay name. Named after my favourite piece of furniture, a primitive French coffee table that was once a butcher's slaughter block, known as a pigbench. I know that's a bit weird but I've grown to like it 

Just a quick note about hotels. The best and closest one we stayed in is the Princess Gran Sofia, just down the street from IM. We got three nights for the price of two so it was a bargain. Last time we went we had a problem because it was fashion week so we stayed further out at Eurostars Angli which was nice but really out of town. We tend to stay in the hotel room the whole time anyway so comfort is more important than location.

Only one more day to go until my blood test and I feel like the end is in sight. It's going to be so hard to wait overnight for the result.

Thanks for all welcoming me into the fold... xxx


----------



## Sally123

Hi Christie
Just wanted to send you tons of luck for your blood test - I'm keeping everything crossed for you (maybe you should wear the Winnie the Pooh socks for that as an extra good luck charm?!!)  . Thanks for the hotel tip, will have a look at PGS on the internet - we stayed at the Eurostars Angli too, for our first consultation, and I stayed at the Royal Ramblas, right on Las Ramblas, in November - both were excellent. Like Mikey, I'm a bit worried about hotel availability the week we are likely to be out there, but I'm sure things will be ok, there are after all, dozens if not hundreds of hotels in BCN, it is all geared up for the 'Citybreaks' market after all! 

Yuk, you did have a bad experience - that sort of thing probably happens only very rarely but when it happens to *you*, it must have been a real shock. We are so fortunate, with donor eggs, that our donors are prepared to go through EC for us and I must say that I get the feeling that IM treat their donors very well and are very rigourous both in the selection and care of their donors. Dr W's explanation of why they offer proven donors to overseas patients is slightly odd - rather a longshot anyway that 'half siblings' would just happen to meet in Spain and start a relationship! I would have said that a far more persuasive reason for offering overseas clients a proven donor was because we are travelling so far and spending so much that it would be nice to offer us the highest possible chance of conceiving!  But as Crusoe and others have said, it is important for us not to get *too* hung up on the proven v. unproven donor debate as conception is such a complex blend of "science, luck and magic" and there are BFNs and BFPs from both types of donor.

Big welcome, Wallaroo, to this thread, hope you will feel happy chatting with us all, I've certainly found this site really friendly and supportive.

Have a good day everyone, it is gloriously sunny here in Bath right now - mmmm!  After all the cloud and gales lately, I feel like a flower turning my head towards the sun and drinking it all in!!
love to all, Sally xx
PS Marina, how are you doing lovely girl? When do you hit the magic 12 week mark, can't be long now?- is it next week sometime?!!


----------



## jogues

*pigbench*- I'm biting my nails for you  mucha mucha suerte. My first appointment was during fashion week so we have crossed paths!I was absolutely disgusted with your traumatic experience. There is something culturally very different between us Spaniards and you British people. When we go to doctors we are very used to asking everything and demanding good care. My DH (English) and his family always want to go to the doctors with me because I don't mind how eminent they are. I want HUMANITY and KINDNESS and good explaining 
*wallaroo*-super welcome here. As you can see we discuss everything (warts and all) so feel free and comfy with us
*sally123*- How can you go straight to patches? Please explain . I don't want to take the pill either. Do you time yourself with them...spill the beans. By the way, you are lovely.
*ck*- would like to know how the rush for attending the porno session on time went as my husband would like to be on time and relaxed for his blue movie   
*mikeygirl*-thanks for explaining. my DH was wondering if that test was really necessary for him
*gromie*-relax and positive vibes for you
*alison 5*, darling *crusoe*, *vivienss*, superbesito for you all and anybody I forgot their name


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Christie - have just pm'd you...thanks for the hotel tip..sending much     to boost your reserves xx

Wallaroo -   and welcome to the thread. Glad you had a good appt with Dr W, I have spoken to her too and she is lovely. Not too long till you start tx so if you have any questions just shout..look forward to chatting xx

Love to everyone else..have a good day and hope the   wherever you are!

Talk later
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jogues

Girls I am not sure whether Ash Wednesday is public holiday in Catalunya  . Best thing is to send an e mail to your doctor and ask straight away. There  are ALWAYS fairs in Barcelona (World capital for fairs and xpos). Secretplaces.com can find you a last minute hotel room but be prepared to pay more sometimes. I like to stay in or around Passeig de Gracia as I like to relax and get a bit of the street pulse when I"m in BCN. I got an e mail today from lovegod Dr. O to say that DH tests turned out alright and cariotipo will be there in 2 weeks. I love hotel Omm (they have a really restaurant/tea/cocktail place with my favourite tea brand Sans&Sans). If you like fish, thereis a fun place with incredibly fresh fish called Galleria Gastronomica.Also for typical good quality no nonsense spanish food try Nerys in Via Laietana. Ask the concierge in your hotel to book you there...Besos for all of you


----------



## Sally123

Jogues, thank you for giving us such a great 'Spanish perspective' on all this, including the tips on hotels and places to eat, really appreciate these little tips from an 'insider' (have blown you a bubble as thanks!)! What I found very interesting too was your insight into Spanish patients and your saying that as a race, you are not afraid to be assertive and ask all necessary questions.  

   Hey girls - especially newbies to tx at IM - I would really advise you all to take Jogue's advice to heart and 'act a bit Spanish' when you are having consultations and contact with the clinic. My experience with IM is that when I have been friendly yet assertive, that has always been respected. For example, I told them that I would prefer not to take the pill whilst waiting for a donor and both times, they have agreed to this as long as I could give them a rough idea in advance as to the approx start date of my next period, so that they could line up a suitable donor to start her stimms then. So this time, for example, I told Dr O (I do like your description of him as 'lovegod' Jogues!) that my next period will start around Feb 6th so he has lined up my donor for around then. I have brown hair and eyes so am quite an easy match (so this may not be possible for any green-eyed redheads for example!), but it is worth asking IM about as several of you have said that you don't get on with the Belara bcp.

I also remember reading a posting a few months ago by someone who had had tx abroad (can't remember which clinic) but had a BFN and she had very helpfully done a 'things I wish I had known about or asked about' list which basically said things like 'wish I had been more assertive and a bit less GRATEFUL to the clinic for taking me on'. In other words, she felt that she had been very passive and compliant out of gratitude when in fact, it is clients like her - and us! - who pay the salaries of staff at these clinics: they would close overnight without us, so we should not feel too subservient in our dealings with them! There is no harm in a bit of friendly, polite GIRLPOWER, after all and as I have said before, it might just also help those coming after us.   

Linked to this, when I had a chat with Dr Walker on the morning of ET, I asked her a few questions which she answered. I then said 'is there anything else I should be asking you?' and she laughed and said "no, in fact you have already asked far more questions than most people" which I found quite surprising because I hadn't asked that much! In other words, it seems that some clients must just sit there and not hope or expect to get much info prior to ET which seems a shame and a wasted opportunity. Maybe it is down to typical English 'reserve' but it doesn't have to be that way! After all, it does no harm for even the best clinics to keep 'on their toes' and realise that their clients are well-informed, confident and knowledgeable (even if secretly we have butteflies in our stomachs and our knees are knocking with excitement! )

love to all
Sally xx


----------



## jogues

...ditto *Sally 123* I could not have put it clearer If i tried  
I will send a mail to Dr O. about not taking the pill and go on the patches just like you. The pill and I do not see eye to eye  so I'd like to skirt it.My DH hates the pill as well as I get uncooperative and don"t allow myself our lovely "abuse" sessions, and DHs love to be abused, don't they?  
Besos


----------



## coconutkym

sally 123 and gromie  sounds like u will be in bcn at the same time! 

mikeygirl, looks like we will be there together too. 

waiting for AF then patches and scan in UK.

it seems like we will need t pay top $ for hotels as it will be half time. valentines day. however there seem to be availability. although having some problems finding accom for the whole 5 day period we will be there., so might need to move form 1 hotel to another.  
 

can anyone advise of its OK to drink a little alcohol around ET and after?

Im said the 24 hrs notice to leave fresh  was the minimum, so hope its more. yes we should be able to know donor's progress. i know that the final injection the donor has to finally ripen the eggs is 24 hrs b4 EC.

ck

PS  if we need to make sure sample is at its best, it cant accumulate for more than 5 days or less than 2 days.  that means even   has to be programmed too!!!!


----------



## jogues

*ck*- you shall do your duty 3 days before your husband goes into pleasure grotto  . I am sure that you will find a hotel to stay for the 5 days but another alternative is to spend the last day (or 2 days) in a luxury place so you feel nice and yummy after your ET. There is always junior suites at Hotel Claris (C/ Pau Claris) and they have an extraordinary roof terrace with swimming pool for the DH and nice hammocks and parasols for the lady of distinction  . They go for around 200 euros (130pounds?). But after ET, you will deserve lurrrrve ... . Also, I think a glass of bubbly never hurt anyone and you are not doing the eggs so a bit of happiness should be OK. I will have my brut gran reserva cava glass when my time is up 
I have been through so much pain and so many cycles of IVF and drugs and living like a hermit that I have decided to ENJOY this time round. My DH is happier now as my chip has changed completely. *Sally* and *Gromie* I hope you also have a wonderful ET experience and many sticky vibes for you too (as well as ck).

*Mikeygirl* how does it feel to be a patcher nowadays. I think of you too and hope everything goes fine. Have you got a sperm donor already?. I kind of feel that I will end up needing one too. My DH is only 36 but he had a pulmonary embolism (from DVT) very severe some years ago and he is on medication for life. We don't know (nobody does) if this is affecting our possibilities, but we will find out when we go for donor eggs.

*Crusoe*, hope everything is looking better now.Not long to go for your next beautiful embies

Love to all the other ladies in this thread

besos   

I received an e mail from my sister in law talking about her 2 toddlers...I felt arrrrggggghhh. I am sorry but she doesn't help me with those kind of e mails. Am I horrible??


----------



## sammid

Hi well we got to Spain and back fine. Stayed in the Bonanova around the corner which was fine too.
Saw Dr Walker and she did the most detailed analysis of our history anyone has done before so am pretty happy that they have considered everything!

So I have got the Bellara and my period is just starting so will start them tomorrow. Hope they can find a match soon! 
Is everyone else here going for the CMV match or not?!
There seems to be a lof of conflicting advice! I'm not sure as we both have blue eyes and it could make the wait longer!
Help - advice please!
Hugs to all,
Sam


----------



## wallaroo

Thanks for the lovely welcome girls.

It was only after my appt. that I realised CMV hadn't been mentioned. I emailed Dr. Walker and asked her if IM match CMV and she said that they don't routinely as they don't believe CMV (or HIV, HepB etc.) can pass from the egg to the mother. She did say they would try to match the donor if it's important to me. As I am a little immunocompromised after a bone marrow transplant a few years ago I insisted on having a CMV-ve donor. It shouldn't cause a delay for us as I have dark skin, eyes and hair. I know other clinics such as Ceram and Bourn Hall do match CMV. I guess clinics differ in their beliefs which isn't so reassuring for us.

Does anyone else think it's strange that the "pleasure grotto" in IM is a disabled toilet near reception? My poor DH had to go in there in front of a full reception area and was mortified. Of course I was pretty amused


----------



## Mikeygirl

Morning all IM-ers and bumps - "Happy Thursday" 

Have signs this morning that AF is on way but would be grateful for some AF-dances to get her here a bit faster please 

Wallaroo - My dh is disabled so we had to innocently "use" the 'pleasure grotto' several times during our visit to IM..he was slightly disappointed we need donor sperm as well methinks   
At my UK clinic they always test for CMV status and will match accordingly. I was informed that the risk of contracting CMV _from a donor_ is 'theoretical' as there are no research studies this has in fact happened. 
However, it is possible that you can contract the virus during pregnancy which can then have a significant effect on the development of your baby. I have experience of this happening to a friend of mine who was CMV- and contracted the virus during her pregnancy. Her and her dh used IVF but not donors. She contracted it in the later stages of her pregnancy and her baby son was born with an underdeveloped spleen and other minor problems. He had to return to hospital a number of times for procedures etc in his first year but it seems like he is okay now. She was told that it could have been significantly more harmful had she contracted the virus earlier in her pregnancy. 
Interestingly when I first started having treatment I was showing as CMV- and so was matched with CMV- donors which could be quite problematic in terms of availability, yet in later tests I was showing as CMV+. The embryologist felt I had been exposed to the virus without knowing it and said this could be quite common given the number of people who 'carry' it, so from that point I had both CMV+ and -donors depending on what was available.
I think given your compromised immunity, you are right to insist on a CMV- donor, as around 80% of the general population are CMV+, so you would more more likely than not have a CMV+ donor if not specifically matched. As you say, all of your other physical features should not cause any delays in the matching process so roll on March, yay!!

Christie - is it today you test?     xx

Sammid - Glad you had a good visit with IM and Dr Walker and good luck starting the Belara today..Dh and I both have blue eyes and it has not caused any delays for us in the matching process...so fingers crossed you won't be on the Belara for too long!

Jogues - I'm actually not a patcher as I asked to use progynova tablets instead. I have identified problems in absorbing medication through things like patches or pessaries so I am taking the Progynova tablets instead of the patches and intramuscular Gestone injections instead of the cyclogest pessaries. Have used both of these before lots of times and know they work for me so not risking a change now!! IM will have already identified which sperm they will use as this will more than likely be frozen in their bank already. Thanks for the hotel etc tips hun - will defintitey check them out! PS No you are not horrible just normal like the rest of us 

Gromie - hope you are okay hun? Heard back from Valerie - she is happy to fit me in too when I know dates.

CK - yay, we will probably be there at same time (with Sally too!). The donor's release injection is 36hrs before EC so should give you a wee few extra hours..don't fancy the idea of shifting round different hotels whilst we are there much tho so lots of    that we can all find somewhere to stay..maybe we should rent a huge apartment between all of us who will be there - might be fun  not sure what our dh's would think tho given we 'know' each other but have never actually met ...sending you an AF-Dance to speed her up for you too 
[fly]                 [/fly]

Hi to everyone else; Sally, Marina (how are you and little 'un?), Alison, PF and all other lovely chums..

Talk later
Lots of Love
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jogues

Hi girls,
I am totally puzzled. I've been reading the post of *Wallaroo* and the answer of our wonderful *Mikeygirl*. I have no idea what CMV is  . I learn everyday from reading this post. *Mikeygirl*, as you have done many times before could you please elaborate on this issue?


----------



## coconutkym

hi Mikey girl. AF came today as Im predicted, i think they know my cycle better than me! so 1st patch tonite then countdown to EC. how did u know the patches did not work for U? just asking in case its the same 4 me.

DH wasn't too impressed with location of the pleasure dungeon.  but he was q impressed with the girl on girl video.  

think i will insist on  a great hotel after ET as i think i deserve it and seems like everyone on this thread agrees!

sammid. DH and i have blue eyes and finding donor was not a problem.. think its the combination of blood type firstly then charctyeristics that make a big difference. see blood type info on common and less common on blood transfusion service website

jogues. is the karyotype the same as the meiosis test I'm suggested on DH sperm to test for genetic abnormalities?

to all abroadies

CK


----------



## jogues

for our lovely *Piggybench*            ...keeping everything crossed for you hun

MUCHA SUERTE


----------



## jogues

*CK * darling, I am not sure meiosis is the same as cariotipo. Dr. O suggested meiosis test if anything goes wrong with our embies. I thought we did not do it because after so many cycles of IVF he has had a percentage of fertilization of 90% and we always had grade 1 embies (this is only making it harder to understand for us ). I want to ask you about the patches as Mikeygirl is having pills instead of it. I have been told that I need a patch and a half and change every four days. What did they tell you? I'd like Mikeygirl to tell us how to know if it does not work or it works little  
Glad to know that everything went great on the perversion stakes with DH.  . My husband is a bit scared that he might have performance scares when EC so I hope that they have really    material in the grotto


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

THE PATCH, I can help you on that one too as I cant have the patch either  the patch give me constant diareah from the first day I applied it to the day I got a BFN I was very ill on it, for about 90% of people it does work for them, also my lining never grew on my first scan it only 3.5  so in answer to your question those are 2 good reasons to look for when it doesn't work, I took the pill from then in, although the patch is so much easier to remember I had to take 9 pills a day 3 times  so alot to remember, the patch apparently is now smaller too than the one I used about 8 months ago, hope that helps.

Marina


----------



## coconutkym

jogues 
i have i patch every 4 days as they are 100mcg strength. i think u have more as yours are a lower strength

looks like our house move will be delayed until after 2ww,  (actually q pleased nd can now concentrat on TX) seems like the buyers aren't in as much a hurry to move as they 1st said.  they originally said at Xmas they wanted to move by end of Jan, hence delayed TX. now 1st Feb and no sign of exchange of contracts even. that just means living out of boxes for a further few weeks, which is abut depressing as half my house has been in boxes since Xmas. still it makes getting dressed easier as there is much less choice! 

best wishes all FF's 
ck


----------



## jogues

*ck* dear you are right (mine are 75). Please, keep me posted on how you feel so we can have an informative thread for anyone starting on the thingies. I feel very scared of the pill as I wrote somewhere before but also the pill leaves me very suppressed (depleted of oestrogen and with an FSH of 3!!) so I think I need to have a chat with dr. O because I'm scared that it will take forever for me to get my lining to where it should be in the time of the ET. *Marina* darling thank you as always for your frank posts.

I am now on the waiting list for my AF and hopefully I'll go straight to FET with my last 2 frosties  . Last month, pressure taken out from my battered ovaries, I had the time of my life in the "DH abuse" department and I thought how tough it is for our relationships and our sexuality and self esteem this whole infertility business. We deserve a huge APPLAUSE    for surviving the rollercoaster.

Besos for all my ladies


----------



## Marina

I never took the pill on my last 2 cycles it made me feel so sick and bleed forever DH had some real bashings too  , tell Dr O no way Jose  now you know im joking dont you, hes a bit of alright Dr O 

Marina


----------



## pigbench

Hi everyone

Thanks for your good luck wishes but it didn't work for us this time. Just got my blood test result, earlier than expected, and my beta was less than 1 so BFN again. Even though we thought it wouldn't work it's still a massive blow when you get the news. We really thought that egg donation was going to be the answer for us but it wasn't to be. And now we've run out of money (and embryos)!

I keep annoying my DH by moaning that we should have done the refunding program. I regret it so much. We didn't do it because we couldn't afford it but I wish we'd have found the money from somewhere because it seems much better value and would have taken the pressure off enormously. And at least if it doesn't work you can then afford to go on a luxury holiday 

Well, I better e-mail IM and tell them the result and see what they say about it.

By the way I have never heard of CMV, hope it wasn't important. Have learnt so much on this forum and I will continue to take part. If we can save up, maybe I will see some of you at IM in the future.

Good luck to everyone having tx in Feb.

Christie xx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Christie - have PM'd you back..I am so sorry   
I know it must be hard but please do not beat yourself up about not going on the refund programme..Yes there are some advantages but many couples, us included, don't do it because we cannot afford it and that is just the way it is. I think that such huge debts as this could very often serve to put enormous pressure on couples and their relationships which is not something you would want either honey..Be gentle with yourself and don't go disappearing lovely Coventry lass (altho if you need some hibernation time then I understand that)...we are all here for you


----------



## Marina

Christie

So sorry to hear your news take good care of yourself 

Love

Marina


----------



## jogues

*Piggybench*, I am truly sorry (I have PMT day so YOU made me cry ). I am hoping to go on treatment on March and I hope that you hang on there and we hear from you soon. You know we are here for any rant you might have . We also found the refund program very expensive, so we are not taking it.

BESOS

ps. *Mikeygirl*, if you have a second and as our oracle of knowledge  can you explain what is CMV


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi everyone

I havent yet started my meds as still waiting to see if our dog pregnant (our way of funding tx !).  Hoping that both of us are going to have pregnancies this year.

I have forgotten what Dr O said and just will not look at my medication until it is nearly time to start.  Do you take the Belara and the patches at the same time or do you take Belara and then the patches?


----------



## sammid

Hi All,

Christie very sorry to hear your news. 

Am really confused now. Got an email from IM saying that I don't start the pill as I thought but go straight into a dummy cycle on the oestrogen patches. I guess it's because my period was very early. This means I will get an earlier transfer too. 
Help - does this sound right!? Perhaps I am just panicking!

All so they say getting a CMV donor will not slow down the schedule - so that's good. I think I will go for that.

Best wishes to all.
Sam
x


----------



## Mikeygirl

Jogues - I'm really no expert on CMV except what I was told by my own UK clinic and from the experience of my friends which I posted about earlier..but I found this on a search which may be of interest..

What is Cytomegalovirus (CMV)?
CMV is short for Cyto-Megalo-Virus. It is a type of herpes virus. CMV can affect almost any organ and cause almost any type of infection. However, the majority of CMV infections are without symptoms (asymptomatic).

Other members of the herpes virus family cause chickenpox, infectious mononucleosis, fever blisters (herpes I) and genital herpes (herpes II). Like other herpes viruses, CMV infection can become dormant for a while and may reactivate at a later time. The virus is carried by people and is not associated with food, water or animals.

Who gets CMV?
Anyone can become infected with CMV. Almost all people have been exposed to CMV by the time they reach adulthood.

How is CMV spread?
Although the virus is not highly communicable, it can be spread from person to person by direct contact. The virus is shed in the urine, saliva, semen and to a lesser extent in other body fluids. Transmission can also occur from an infected mother to her fetus or newborn and by blood transfusion and organ transplants.

What are the symptoms of CMV infection?
Most children and adults who are infected with CMV do not develop symptoms. Those who develop symptoms may experience an illness resembling infectious mononucleosis and have fever, swollen glands and feel tired. People with a compromised immune system (such as AIDS patients or those receiving chemotherapy) may experience more serious illness involving fever, pneumonia and other symptoms.

Is CMV infection very serious in infants?
Approximately 10 out of every 1,000 babies born will have CMV infection; but nine of these will have no symptoms and one may have significant illness involving nervous system damage or developmental disabilities.

How long can an infected person carry CMV?
CMV remains in the body throughout a lifetime. Infected people may occasionally shed the virus in urine or saliva. Several studies have found that from three to 11 percent of normal adults and up to 50 percent of healthy children shed the virus in either urine or saliva. The virus rapidly dies once outside the body.

How is CMV diagnosed?
There are special laboratory tests to culture the virus but such testing is difficult, expensive and not widely available. Specific blood tests can be helpful to the physician in making a diagnosis or determining if a person has been exposed but the results are sometimes inaccurate.

What is the treatment for CMV infection?
In most cases, there is no treatment. An effective vaccine has not yet been developed.

What precautions should pregnant women take when performing patient care or child care?
Pregnant women should practice good hygiene and carefully wash their hands after caring for patients or children. This is particularly important when handling diapers or having contact with the child's urine or saliva.

The risk of CMV infection in hospital workers is not greater than it is in others in the community and is probably low because of careful hand washing practices. In day care centers, where hand washing practices may not be as good, there may be a greater risk of infection. In both settings, good hygiene and careful hand washing are the most important control measures. Pregnant women working in child care facilities should minimize direct exposure to saliva and avoid kissing babies or young children on the mouth. Hugging is fine and is not a risk factor.

Routine blood testing during pregnancy for CMV antibody is not generally recommended. Pregnant women should consult their doctor on an individual basis regarding this issue.

What can be done to prevent the spread of CMV?
Good handwashing is the best preventive measure. Plastic disposable gloves should be worn when handling linen or underclothes soiled with feces or urine.

Basically, most of us (about 80% of UK population) are CMV+. In this case we can therefore be happily matched with donors who are + or - as we have already developed the antibodies against it. It is only when you are CMV- that some clinics will want to match you with a CMV- donor only. The risk of contracting CMV virus if you are CMV negative, from a CMV+ donor is only theoretical as there has been no published evidence to show it has ever actually happened. However some clinics like mine in the UK felt we should be informed about it and so that is why they test everyone they see. 
So I think you shouldn't be alarmed as you are more than likely CMV+ anyway as most of us adults are. As the above info says tho, if you are CMV- you may opt only for CMV- donors and then if you do get pregnant, take especially good hygiene care when around children etc.

I hope this helps...as I say I am no medical expert


----------



## vivienss

Hi girls 
Just thought I'd drop a quick line to see how you are all doing. Crusoe and Christie very sorry to hear you news.  
I'm very envious of you all about to start or nearing your ET seems like an age for me just to get to the 1st post. 

My exams are all finished which is great so I can't start to think about things that are really important. Didn't plan the timing very well for our 1st visit (Tuesday), I forgot DP was going to the Rugby on a Pub Coach trip on Sunday to Cardiff (sorry gromie he's an Ireland supporter) so I now know how sally felt for he DH 40th! I asked him to be sensible !! 

Can anyone tell me how much I can expect to have to pay on the 1st visit. We've only got blood tests to take with us so will have to have any of the initial scans etc. 

Take good care of yourselves and hasta luego!


----------



## wallaroo

Pigbench, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN. Make sure you look after yourself. Try not to think about the refund program. We haven't gone for the refund program either as it's just such a lot of money to pay upfront.

Vivienss, I think we paid €1300 on our visit. This includes €150 for the initial consultation and I think €200 for sperm analysis and freezing and 10% of the total (about €9500 if I remember correctly). Good luck with your appointment.

Wallaroo


----------



## jkh

Hi Crusoe and Christie,

Very sorry to hear of your results.The utter disappointment is beyond words. Do what you have to do to get through it , be as 'indulgent' as you need to be.

Good luck to those about to start treatment, there seem to be quite a few about to start or already on pills and patches, let's hope for some great news from you.

Jules
x


----------



## jogues

Hi *Mikeygirl*,

As always, thank you for your invaluable info. I'll talk to Dr. O about it. Where you tested in the UK? Is it possible for me to get that done over here? I will be on my last FET at ARGC so I can probably ask them to test me. Much love to all the ladies and may I say* jkh * after reading your history that you are a ray of hope for us

Besos


----------



## coconutkym

pigbench and crusoe, so sorry to hear your news. dont lose heart! 

have started patches now prep to ET in mid Feb. patches are just sellotape i'm sure! i thought they woud look as if they had something in them like nicotine patch? 

pink flamingo. u take belara until IM tell u to stop, which will be after a donor is identified. then when AF comes u tell IM and they will probably tell to start on patches on day 1, and ET is 10-14 days after that. u keep on the patches thru 2ww and beyond if pg.

best wishes all ff's

ck


----------



## Gromie

Dear All

Sorry haven't posted for a while, been busy this week sorting a few things out.  My boss called to see how I was, he's such a gentleman and so understanding!  In that respect I'm a very lucky lady .... couldn't wish for a nicer manager.  Find it really hard to talk about my infertility outside of my safety net, started to fill up when started to explain things to him.  So have now decided to self refer myself to Occup. Health dept, in terms of managing my feelings better.

Other thing been thinking about is joining the refund programme.  DH and I have talked at length and said that we might draw a line under IVF when I reach 40.  So refund prog. will therefore offer us a few attempts prior to this milestone!  Emailed Dr Redondo today who confirmed that it wouldn't be too late for us to be considered.  

Lots to think about now, but if any of you ladies out there are on the refund prog, would be grateful to receive your views on how its going.  Just trying to work out what the extras are with the refund over 3 separate attempts (not using refund).  

Am I right in assuming that if you are lucky enough to get frosties, that the tx of these will be in the price, as well as 3 fresh goes?  I seem to be going through a worrying frame of mind at the moment, don't know what's up with me 


CK - how are you getting on with the patches?  Are you sticking them to your tummy, just me wondering again where will be the most effective place   .  As I swim a lot, I think tummy is going to be the best place for me, don't want it coming off whilst in the pool!  
Sally - Are you at the same stage as Ck and Mikeygirl?  Read in Ck's post that we might be out in bcn around the same time, but I don't stop taking my Belara till next Sunday.  I'll be out there prob. w/c 19th Feb 07, so not sure.

Mikey - Has AF arrived yet?  Do hope you are ok - let me know how you are doing, love reading your posts.

Crusoe and Pigbench - my heart goes out to you, am thinking of you during this difficult time 

Viviennss - is your DH Irish then?  There's always a good time ahead when the us Celts get together, I'll be making time to watch the match, but of course will be cheering on our boys .... now that Gareth Jones isn't able to play, I think they'll need all the help they can get 

Hi to everybody else, 
Love to all

Gromie
x


----------



## crusoe

Gromie - I am on the refund programme feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions

Love Crusoe


----------



## Mikeygirl

Afternoon lovely chums!!

I am very   today as AF arrived this morning, yay!!! Am starting the progynova tablets today and have booked my Day 7 scan (to check lining thickness) with my UK consultant for next Friday (9th). I emailed Dr R and she replied immediately to say all was looking good and that we should be back for ET somewhere between 10-20th Feb...(clearly/hopefully it will not be the 10th tho  )..am getting very excited now and feeling really positive again! Only a day behind you CK  

I forgot to say yesterday, for those that asked me, the reasons I know that patches/pessaries are no good for me are the same as Marina pointed out i.e. tried the patches once and they made me feel iccky and my lining didn't seem to get thicker with them whereas it always has with the progynova. Also, I used the cyclogest pessaries for several treatments in UK till we realised by testing my blood progesterone levels that I was only absorbing minimal amounts hence I now use the gestone injections which puts the proegesterone right into the muscles   

Christie - how y'doing today hun. Jules is right - do whatever helps at the moment...thinking of you xxx 

Jogues - I was tested for CMV with my UK clinic which is the Essex Fertility Centre at Holly House Hospital. I am sure the ARGC would do it for you or maybe IM when you go for your consultation. Sorry to be a bit dizzy but when are you having your FET? xxx

Gromie -  are you okay honey   Is it tommorrow you stop the pill? xxx

Vivieness -   on finishing your exams - well done! ITO money for IM we took enough euro's for the 150 inital consulation fee and then 10% of total tx cost (as different to yours tho as donor egg and sperm)..don't forget it has to be cash or bank transfer as they don't take credit cards. Maybe you could email them and ask exactly how much they expect you to pay on your first visit. I did this and took the right amount no problems. on't forget to remind them also of your 3% total discount if you pay for it all in cash. Best of luck for Tuesday, you will have a detailed consultation which does include a scan and a catheter test neither of which I was charged additional to the 150 euros for - will be thinking of you xxx

Sam - have you managed to clarify things with IM as you seemed a little anxious last night? Not sure what a 'dummy' cycle is   I know Sally is going straight onto the patches and missing out the pill because they have a donor for her already so maybe this is the case for you too? Let us know how you get on xxx

Well suppose I better go as have 19 adults and 5 kids under 3 for lunch tommorrow...it's our first 'Essex Donor Conception Group' social event...am looking forward to it but a wee bit nervous - will let you know how it goes..

Love to everyone else and thank Crunchie it's Friday 'eh!
Talk soon
Mikeygirl xxxxxx


----------



## coconutkym

hi mikey girl, my scan set up for thurs 8, and IM say i will need to be in BCN for Et as early as 11th, odd slightly longer time period than you? also might not need to be in BCN until as late as 23rd feb. Thats also a longer period that you. How come? any ideas? 

gromie i have stuck my patch on my stomach and it seems to stick really well. i mad the mistake of sticking it a bit too high so the top of my undies is on the edge of patch. However in that position i can keep checking its OK, whereas cant really check its still on my bum in an open plan office  

re paying for TX. we have paid by bank transfer the cost of the cycle. however if on the day of ET there are some frosties to freeze we will need to pay that day for it 800 euros i think, anyone else who might end up with the same please be ware and have extra £available.

ck


----------



## pigbench

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind messages. Felt rubbish last night and had a good old cry. DH made a flippant remark that just set me off and I couldn't stop. Poor him. Going out tonight for Thai meal and lots of Thai beer - can't wait.

Dr Walker phoned this morning and said how sorry she was that it hadn't worked. She said that if we decided to try again they wouldn't do anything differently. They would do no further investigations until after a second failed cycle.

I e-mailed her today asking lots of questions that I didn't ask during the treatment about the donor, number of eggs, how many fertilised etc. I just want all the facts so we can decide what to do next.

Gromie, I found the best place for my patch was on my upper arm (although not very hidden). It meant that I could have baths without it coming off. I found the big patches were much stickier than the little ones.

Christie x


----------



## Mikeygirl

*CK* - Not sure about our differing time frames  However Monica did say that these were approximate dates and she couldn't make any promises so I won't be holding her to them..If I have the scan on 9th we won't be having ET on the 10th tho will we as there is no garuantee my lining will even be okay, may need second scan etc and donor would have had EC on 8th which I don't think will be the case..Thanks for reminding me about the extra 800 euro's as I had bloomin forgot about that..have ordered my currency now (being delivered Wed am) so will have to call them Monday and see if I can change my order  otherwise it will be whatever best rate can get on high street  
Quite funny as today and tommorrow only I am supposed to chop my progynova tablet in half and have half (1mg) this morning and half (1mg)tonight - tried to chop in half - they are as hard as rock, couldn't do it, nearly snapped the knife   so will just take the whole 2mg tonight and tommorrow night (did this in prev tx so should be okay )

*Christie* - have been thinking of you hun...you let those tears out when they need to come..will help you heal..Lots of Thai beer won't hurt either (tho maybe tommorrow a little bit ..think it's a good idea to get as much information as you can from this cycle so you can have a real understanding of what happened before moving on..take care 

*Crusoe* - saw you on the board earlier...sending you  too hun, thinking of you xxx

*Gromie * - ignore my last message we must have posted at the same time..can't help you on the refund programme I'm afraid but if you scroll down a few pages there was lots of discussion on here about it a few weeks ago..roll on Sunday eh 

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## sammid

Hi all,
I have stopped panicking about last minute change of drugs - I will just take it as it comes. I think a dummy cycle is good as it takes me through the drugs for one cycle without the transfer so I can check that the linings are alright with this different drug type before the real cycle. I have problems if I am on the Pill for too long so maybe this will be better.

RE: costs we had bloods only on UK. It cost 60 euros for chlamydia/mycoplasm test for me
plus the expected 1300 euros for sperm test/freeze and tretament deposit.

Have got the patches on my tum - had a shower this morning and they didn't come off ! - so seem pretty good!
No changes I have noticed but period is painful and had to come home from work early.


Gromie you have a nice boss - my company is so not understanding about anything so I haven't told them anything.
Re fosties they told me that these would be included in the refund programme, but I have not gone for this. I am not sure how many cycles I want to do - it seems to take me a year to get over the stress after a BPN.

Love to all,
Sam


----------



## Debs44

Hi Mikeygirl

Try http://www.cheaperthanhotels.co.uk/ for hotels in Barcelona. Very reasonable as they do late deals. I'm off to BCN on Monday and have my appointment on Tuesday with Dr. O. Just booked my hotel yesterday. Good luck for your ET in the new couple of weeks.

Debs44.

/links


----------



## pinkflamingo

Carotype/Karotype

For anyone interested in the above, or who is awaiting the above - Dr O emailed me yesterday to say my DH carotype test was normal 46 (xy).  I am assuming this is either 46 chromosomes or 23 pairs (whichever); but anyway nothing wrong there.  Next step for those who have a "normal" carotype and have DH sperm problems is apparently a biopsy !  My DH wont consider this so we are still on track for another fresh sample.  We both have treated ourselves to 2 glasses of red wine each as we havent drunk anything since New Years Eve in a bid to try and improve sperm count/morphology.  I dont think this will do any damage (hopefully !).

Good luck to everyone waiting to go to Barcelona (Debs44, Mikeygirl etc.).  Just picked up a good book this morning "Rough Guide to Barcelona" for £3 - a bargain.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks to Debs44 for info on blastocyst (cultured embryo to 5 days).  

Has anyone asked Marques about this and whether they do it - also any costs involved, and does it increase the chance of a successful pregnancy?


----------



## Gromie

Good evening ladies!

DH and I have once again been talking about the prospect of moving over to the refund programme.  I've read the info. on IM's website, but the following questions have arisen out of our discussion, so please, if is there anyone out there that may be able to help answer some of them (we have to make our decision pretty quickly), we would be very grateful:

Do you have to pay the full £20k up front, as you would with any other treatment?

If paying in cash, do you still get the 3% discount?

On each fresh cycle, if you are lucky enough to get extra embryo's, will they be frozen and transferred within the price?

If a pg is achieved from 1 of the 3 cycles, and there are still frosties in storage, after giving birth to a child, can you go back to have the frosties tx, and is this in the price?

I have emailed IM with the above also, but if I can obtain some clarity prior to Monday/Tuesday, I would be really grateful.

Lots of love
Gromie
xxx


----------



## Marina

Dear Gromie

I am was on the refund program so I can answer some of your questions.

1) Yes you do have to pay up front, and it must be done by bank transfer.
2) Cash wasn't allowed when we did it so no discount was given as I said bank transfer from yours to theirs.
3)Yes all frozen cycles created from any fresh attempt are frozen and transfered back to you for no extra cost.
4) No once you become pg after 13 weeks they have fullfilled their side of the contract, any frosties would have to paid for at a later date.

Hope that helps.

Love

Marina


----------



## Gromie

Dear Marina

Thanks for clarifying my points raised, v. helpful.  There's a strong possibility that we'll be transferring to the programme, so good to get the facts right prior to.  Congrats on your pg, you must be overjoyed, what a lovely Christmas pressie!!  May I ask how many attempts it took prior to you catching?

I've already ordered our currency through Crown Exchange, so will have to contact them asap to discuss the change.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Love
Gromie
x

PS  Took my last pills today - yippee


----------



## coconutkym

hi gromie glad to hear you have taken last belara... phew what a relief as they are horrid!  

we are not on refunding prgramme as we are limiting ourselves to a few tries, and becos of our advanced age. 

think its a good plan for u as you are younger and have more time to keep on trying. note u said it was £20k  but i think it was £30k? 

re short notice of EC. (because dh need to be there that day for fresh sample) looking back thru the notes i made on 1st visit to IM they said the donor is scanned every day for follicle development, which means they should be able to give us some notice if its going slowly or likely to be cancelled 
or delayed.

Patches... 1st one still sticking on at 2 and half days. no really problematical side effects, bit woolly minded and a few sick like moments.  i have found after a bit of searching of www, details of their side effects and contra indications. if any one wants to see them send me an email. 

luv ck


----------



## Marina

Dear Gromie

I got PG on my second donor attempt, but its was from the frozen cycle so it was 3 cycles it took all in all, sounds complicating but we had 2 fresh attempts then the frozen ones from the second did the trick  so we actually had 1 cycle left which we haven't needed, good luck to you lets pray it works for you   we felt that the refund program does take away the pressure. 


coconutkym its 30,000 euros which converted back is about 20K sterling we paid 30,000 euros as we live in Spain.

Love

marina


----------



## Debs44

Hi, Did a post this morning but it doesn't seem to be there  

Please can someone help me! I due to go out to IM for 1st appt. tomorrow and have started AF today.  I am already taking the pill and wondered if I should start my next pack today instead of waiting the full 7 days, so that it would be easier to cynchronise cycles with my doner.  I was really hoping to have treatment next month before Easter.

Does the pill act as a downregulation so it prevents any follicles developing is that why you start it on the day of your first bleed?

Please can someone reply today, I would be so grateful.

Debs44.


----------



## pigbench

Hi Debs

When I had my first appointment at IM I was keen to start my cycle straight away but I was on day 5 of my cycle and had stopped bleeding. Dr Walker allowed me to start the pill that day as she said it was OK to take the pill within the first five days of your cycle.

I was a bit worried in case I still ovulated but I didn't (my scan showed no follicles). I did have a bit of breakthrough bleeding and was told to double up until the bleeding stopped (I carried on with two pills a day until the end).

I can't tell you whether to take your next pack of pills but if you are seeing Dr Walker tomorrow or the next day she will probably say what she said to me and you'll be able to start straight away.

I had a catheter test at my first appointment and am not sure whether she could do it if you were bleeding. The best idea is to phone IM first thing and ask them. Around 8.30am is the best time to catch Dr Walker.

Good luck!

Christie xx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Debs,
I can't really offer any useful advice as have never experienced this but Christies reply sounds very sensible. I have found 8.30am UK time the best time to speak with Dr Walker too and would say that you should call her to discuss it before you leave for IM if possible...def take your pills with you to BCN. 
The only other thing is that I had my catheter test with Dr R when AF still hanging around (have also had several day 3 scans in previous UK tx's)..think it was worse for me than her    
Sorry can't be more helpful hun...
Good luck
Love Mikeygirl xx
PS thanks for the hotel website will check it out


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi IM gals,
Just a quickie as lunch yesterday then out for dinner in the evening has really washed me out  
The lunch was a real success; despite never having met any of them before everyone was really friendly and 'normal'   and the 6 children under 4 were really lovely too..there was a real appetite for continuing the donor support group so we've decided to have 3 adults-only support meetings a year and then a big picnic for kids as well in the summer..have loads of food left so will be eating buffet scraps for the rest of the week!

Christie - have been thinking of you..how was your Thai dinner and beer? Big hugs  

Gromie - No More Belara - yay!! Have PM'd you an AF dance and hope she is on her way to right now!! xxx

CK - sounds like the patches are going okay..can't wait for my scan on Friday..hope I don't need a second one tho   as raring to go now!!

Marina - hope you and baby are well - thinking of you xx

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend..
Talk soon when I'm a bit more awake  
Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Debs44

Thanks Christie and Mikeygirl for your replies I feel much better now.

I'm setting off in the morning at 3.45 so can't really call Dr. Walker in the morning.

But as Christie said when I have my appointment on Tuesday, it will only be Day 3, so I should be OK.

I don't know what I'd do without you all.

Thanks again and again and again     

Debs44.


----------



## Debs44

I was surprised that Care have closed the Egg Donation BB down as people have been not complying to the confidence code, I had some good pals on there.  Sad  

That's one thing on this board we don't need to worry about and we can speak freely about our dates, stats etc.


Debs44.


----------



## pigbench

Hi Mikeygirl

Thai meal was gorgeous, thanks. Got merry on one bottle of Thai beer - what a lightweight (first proper drink in three months). Continued to overindulge all weekend, have just eaten my second cream egg of the day and am feeling much better (my DH donated his egg to me!).

Has anyone had problems sending e-mails to IM? I have sent two since my failed cycle asking questions that I am keen to have answers to but both e-mails bounced back saying there is a 'permanent error'. Not sure what to do about it.

Christie x


----------



## Kamus

Hi all FF'ers,

Just typed in a whole load of stuff and lost it when previewing.  So let's try again.........

Mikeygirl, Gromie, Sally123, Alison5 - thanks for your messages.

All went well at IM last week.  Discussed my previous tx with Dr Redondo and we decided to carry out some further tests before embarking on another cycle in Spain.  Going for a hysteroscopy, Doppler Scan & Biopsy in March - this can be done in 1 day so there and back sounds good to save on hotel costs.  If all is OK will plan tx cycle in May - we'll do a 2 week holiday so we can pre-plan our trip saving on flights costs, etc.  

As I'm already on HRT, it makes planning my treatment a lot easier and all they have to do is synchronize the donor with me.

Dr Redondo was brill, she was really supportive of our concerns.  Albeit she kept us waiting over 2 hours before seeing us, but was very apologetic - had some problems with a patient, but we didn't mind as it could have been us.  Once she was with us, we didn't feel rushed and she spent 3 hrs with us.  Next time I think we'll take sandwiches with us (just in case!!).

We also discovered DH sperm didn't survive the freeze, so fresh is going to be best for us.  I'll have to get him on the vits & mins.......

Barcelona was fab, we stayed at the Hotel Silken St Gervasi - about 30 mins walk for those feeling energetic.  It was the only exercise I get, normally either at a desk or driving around the UK!

Shopping was fab, so made the walk worthwhile.  Bought some shoes and a pair of boots.  Sales are on so worth a look.

Good luck to all those going through tx.  

Kamus


----------



## Kamus

Hi Christie,

I've been sending e-mails all week to IM and they have responded very quickly.  Had no probs my end.  I did call and speak to Celia last week too. Maybe you can call them.

Sorry to hear about your news.  I know how you feel as I went through it twice last year.  Keep positive.  Sounds like you had an indulgent weekend.  Sending u some positive energy.  

Kamus


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Pink Flamingo - was going to reply to your question about blastocysts yesterday but somehow missed it  
I discussed this with Dr R at our initial consultation as my UK clinic has the expertise to culture blastocyst embryo's (if it is felt the embryo's are good enough to do this obviously)..None of the embryo's in our previous tx's here have ever been good enough to reach this stage, so I was thinking that we may get this at IM. The general view in the UK is that you have an increased chance of success if you ET blastocyst embryo's as opposed to those which are only 2 or 3 days old.
Dr R said that although they DO have the embryology expertise to culture blastocysts (i.e. day 5 ET) and they will use this if appropriate with non-donor IVF patients, they do not really do it with donor IVF as the embryo's are usually extremely good quality having come from donors with no identified fertility problems. It is debated in embryology circles about the 'mediums' that embryo's are left to develop in and whether this can be the cause of embryo's failing to develop rather than some 'problem' within the actual embryo itself. IM believe as many other clinics do, therefore that the research shows the best place for an embryo to develop is back in the womb... so they transfer as soon as possible. IM research has also shown that transferring on day2 or day3 makes no difference ito their success rates and that's why they transfer back on day2 so they are back in the womb asap. I was always wanting to reach blastocyst stage with our UK treatments (never got close!) as I thought that would significantly improve our chances but there are risks involved...as I said, if the embryo's don't make it, this could be because of the medium they are cultured in rather than anything 'abnormal' about the embryo itself and there is the possibility that they would have gone on to develop if transferred back earlier to the natural womb environment with all it's controlled hormonal etc factors (which cannot be completely regulated in a lab)...So with that in mind I think a) IM think the best place for them is you and b) they would not want to risk you ending up with no embryo's to transfer back...I think with IM's stated good success rates for donor IVF you have to think that their approach has it's merits, however you could have a discussion with them maybe and say that if you get embryologically great looking embryo's you want to be considered for blastocyst transfer at 5 days and you take on the risks involved. In my UK clinic a Day5 ET cost the same as a Day2 or Day3 ET.
PF, not sure this is very clear but I hope you get the gist of what I mean   It's definitely something you can discuss with IM..
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Kamus, glad your trip to IM was a positive experience - we saw Dr R too and found her very professional and personable   Seems like you have a plan for moving forward which is great and gaining more info about your body from the tests you are having can never be a bad thing..keep in touch and let us know how things are going..sounds like you enjoyed the shopping too!! xx

Christie - Glad you enjoyed your thai meal - like you I would be a lightweight on one drink..I'm a very cheap date   Don't know how you could eat TWO cream eggs tho hun..one is enough to make me     As we have said before tho, right now you have to do whatever you can to get to a place of moving forward..think you may have a problem with your email as I have been sending and receiving from IM fine since Friday..take care hun xxx

Hope everyone else is okay as we start another week!
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Gromie

Hi Mikeygirl

THanks for your pm, loved the AF dance! 

Just a quick question, and I know you asked me the same thing, but when did you class your period as a 'proper' period?  How long after you ceased the Belara did you pop your patch on?  Its just that I had breakthrough bleeding for 3 weeks and am wondering whether to just bang a patch on straight away??!!  Only stopped the Belara yesterday, but perhaps I should wait for it to come on a bit stronger  .  I must have been to the loo 20 times today..... just keep on checking  

PS:  Do you have to contact IM first prior to sticking patch on, or other way around?

Love
Gromie
x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Mikeygirl for your comments on blastocysts - from what you have said I feel that there is no considerable advantage in asking for this.  Interested also to hear your views on Gromies postings too.
Again thanks for brilliant observations    I have sent a couple of emails to Marques but not heard anything backas yet.


----------



## Gromie

Hi Pinkflamingo

Just to let you know that I too had a problem with emails a couple of weeks ago.  Felt really upset that IM were ignoring me   , I then sent another email to prompt a response, and Dr Walker called the very next day to say that they had responded to all my emails, but they sometimes have problems with AOL ....  not sure who you are with?  I subsequently set up a hotmail address and things have been fine since.  My advice to you is to phone them, let them know that you haven't rec'd anything, you may well have to go down the same route as me.  Hope you sort it out soon, I empathise with you totally - felt lost without that lifeline!

Love
Gromie
x


----------



## Sally123

Hi girls
Back online after a mega busy weekend - including having my mum and dad to stay as they are househunting in Bath which will be great as we get on really well and also if the tx works, mum has promised to babysit!  They have really been brilliantly supportive, couldn't have asked for more. My MIL is very slowly recovering after her brain op, thanks to those who asked, my DH has gone back over to Cardiff just now to visit her in hospital.

*Mikey*- glad your huge big lunch get-together went so well and at least you and your DH have a fridge food of yummy M&S leftovers to sustain you with this week, easy suppers and all that  Can I come round for tea?!! Your summary of the 'blastocyst question' is spot-on I think and echoes what IM told me, ie that yes, blastocysts give a higher pg rate but that getting the embie to blasto stage is a gamble and you can risk losing the embryo 'en route' so IM believes that (within reason) the sooner the embies are back inside the body the better, with Day 2 or 3 transfers being optimal.

*Gromie,* hope your AF starts 'properly' now you are off the belara. I am awaiting AF's arrival this week and will start the patches the first day of 'proper bleeding' and email IM that day. I've had no probs at all sending and receiving emails from them, so think it must be down to email suppliers and I too have heard of problems generally with folk on AOL so would advise a switch.

*Christie,* sorry to come late to this but sending you such a big hug at your news. I am so sorry, and just hope that you are giving yourself lots of TLC.

By the way, Pinkflamingo and I have both had email confirmation from Dr Walker that IM aims for at least 5 MATURE eggs and she told me today by email that they might consider cancelling a cycle if there are less than that (and presumably bringing in the back-up).

Please do an AF dance for me girls as really want to get moving now, like Mikey, am raring for the off!
love to all, Sally xx


----------



## jogues

Hi girls,

Back from lovely Girona and was hoping to get my AF today. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. *Mikeygirl*, I am going for consultation to the ARGC this wednesday and I am hoping to go ahead with my own egg FET. Sadly, there are only 2 frosties, so my chances are very low . But my DH and I think that it is necessary to draw the line on my own eggs properly.

If nothing survives defrosting I'll call Dr O to start the process of matching with egg donor to plan to avoid the pill popping issue (my cycle is 29/30 days). I will know this the week starting 19th february. If something survives and i get to ET then I'll wait for HCG test and take it from there. So March will be probably my IM cycle.

Reading your posts has helped me completely, it is the best counselling/therapy/self help manual on my infertility and I feel very grateful that *you are all there * and feel possitive and prepared to affront a negative cycle with this FET (if it happens) and go to a next phase of my life as an egg donation graduate  .

Besos y mucha suerte for all of you


----------



## cb64

Hi girls

Does IM suggest having any blood tests done before ET to test progesterone levels or do they rely solely on ultrasound to check level/depth of uterus lining?

I think IVI Barcelona use this protocol.

Best wishes to everyone
cb64


----------



## Mikeygirl

Afternoon lovely chums 

*PF* - Glad my rambles have helped a little and thanks to Sally for saying I had got the gist of it correct - phew 

*Sally* - Really good news to hear your MIL is on the road to recovery..glad you had a good weekend with your parents..we live very close to Mikes family which is great..having mine so close would not be a good idea tho    ..been on buffet scraps yesterday and today..am trying to think of innovative uses for a HUGE peice of roast gammon which doesn't seem to be getting any smaller  Sending you an AF Dance [fly]                 [/fly]Talk soon xx

*Gromie* - hi honey, as Sally says I would let IM know by email on the day you start your patches (don't forget I'm not using them )..even though I was having breakthrough bleeding throughout the time I was on Belara, weirdly when I stopped it I hardly had anything..so I waited for AF to start properly/normally which I could tell when this was because of the bleed colour i.e. red not very dark brown (Sorryyyyy TMI  )...I stopped Belara last Monday and my Day 1 was Friday..I remember CK stopped on same day as me but AF arrived on Thursday so I would give it a few days before putting on a patch..Sending you an AF dance too [fly]          [/fly]

*Jogues* - Sending you an AF dance too [fly]          [/fly] Will be thinking of you on Wednesday at ARGC..I know it's hard but I would try and be positive about your FET hun...another lady I chat with on FET has just got a BFP from her two frosties so it can happen 

*cb64* - hi there - IM have never suggested blood tests prior to ET to check progesterone levels and do rely on the scans..not heard any of the other ladies on here mention this either..tho someone may come along and correct me on that 

Well I've been out today and bought an extra 800 euro's from M&S (best high street rate could find) just in case we need to freeze any embies. Also had email contact with IM today regarding my scan. Was looking back over my last few scan charts for UK tx and noticed that by day 10 my lining had only got to 4.75mm so I emailed Dr R about postponing my scan till Monday i.e. my day 10 as I feel it will not really be worth having one at Day 7 as it's unlikely to be 5/6mm then and this means I will probably need to pay for another one the following week, which I may need to pay for two anyway but want to try and reduce the risk..Rod answered as Monica out today and agreed that this was a good idea so I've changed it to 10.45am next Monday..

Well better go now as shower is broken and I've got a 'man that can' coming round to have a look in a mo!!

Love to everyone and talk soon..
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jogues

Aww *Mikeygirl* you ARE TRULY LOVELY . If you ever are down here in London PM me I'd love to meet you for coffee (or a tea or mineral water)

Besos


----------



## coconutkym

gromie, hope AF comes to stay soon, i would contact IM if it doesn't come inside 3 day, as there may be little left to come out (sorry tmi) 

i emailed IM on day my AF started and they told me to start patch that same day (which i did although in evening) the patch has reduced flow and length of AF(good!) and am aiming for day 8 scan  for which i need 5cm minimum. not 2 bothered about that as had 10-12mm when had "normal ivf with my eggs some yrs back 

pink flamingo and gromuie, if u cant get emails thru and u r desperate send them to me and i can send them to IM and forward then forward answers 2 u 

best wishes all ff


----------



## Gromie

Hi girls

Thanks Mikey and Sally for your advice re. next stage .... I will duly wait till full on AF arrives (must be patient!).  

Just to update you all re. refund prog - I had a nice response from Dr W today which explained things very clearly (thanks also to Crusoe and Marina for your help).  One thing I wanted to ask though, was if IM recommended the prog. to anybody at their initial consultation?  I have to admit it was never once mentioned to us.  I'm going to discuss Dr W's letter with DH tonight and make a decision either way .... gosh its a hard one to make though as such a lot of money involved !   Ck, the price of the prog. is 30,000 euros, which is approx. £20k in UK £'s.  On top of this, Dr Walker advised that they may recommend certain tests following a failed tx in order to remain on the scheme.  These would be at an extra cost to the £20k.  

Sally123 - so pleased that your MIL's op went smoothly, must be a huge relief for you and your family.  Also, great news about your parents, there are plenty of beautiful properties in and around Bath, but by heck I don't like the prices!!  

Jogues - good luck with your FET treatment in ARGC, I do hope things work out for you.  Sending you lots of   .

Kamus - so pleased your visit went well!  Great that you have a few tests lined up too. I had a hysteroscopy the 2nd day of our initial visit (I was amazed how quick they fitted us in), it went well and didn't take long - 25 mins, it was also cheap at 150 euros!  Also, I'm really pleased that the sales are still on, have my heart set on a new pair of boots!  

Christie - how are you, just to let you know that I'm thinking of you.  I think I made a mistake in posting to Pinkflamingo re email problems, apols, it was meant for you, I think I'm going  .  PF sorry to confuse!

Ck - good to hear the patch is still sticking!  Hopefully it'll not be too long before I can start sticking too ..... sorry to hear that your feeling a bit  , hang on in there, when d'you have your scan?  Can you email me with the website to check the contra-indications re patches.  Still haven't had a response to my letter I sent to GP re meds, will let you know how I get on once hear.

Mikeygirl - All that food sounds wonderful, if you go into the internet and just type in gammon, you'll be surprised at how many foodie sites pop up, you can get great recipies from these.  I did it yesterday for my chicken thighs, ended up making Ginger Chicken, it was yummy had a Thai kind of feel about it.  We'll have whats left over tonight, so should be even nicer as had more time to marinate! 

Anyway, must dash now so thanks for all the AF dances, they tickle me every time 

PS:  Sorry to talk non-fertility, but this is a question for any footie fans out there. We happen to be in bcn when Liverpool FC play Bcn, does anyone know where/how I can get cheapie tickets from.  Would be a great surprise for DH as has been a fan from young lad, would love to get for DH's Valentines pressie, but definately not spending £350 per ticket, which is what they are on some websites  .   

Lots of love
Gromiex


----------



## pinkflamingo

Repromed, czch republic    www.repromeda.cz

Just found mention of this on ff (another area).  I sent two emails and got responses very quickly.  Their refund programme is just roughly half of what marques are charging and you get 100% money back if no pregnancy after 4 cycles.  Dont know much about this or its proximity to Prague but did read that Ryanair fly there.  

Anyone any details of this place?  Might be worth investigating for those of us who are dithering over the cost of the £20K being charged by Marques for their refund programme.

/links


----------



## Sally123

*Mikey* Thanks for the AF dance, hope it works! Speak on Thursday evening?

*Gromie*, sorry can't help regarding where to purchase Liverpool v BCN tickets (try Googling?) but pls PM me if you hear as I'm a fan too and we might be out there same time-ish!
PS I had to read the bit about what you did with your 'chicken thighs' a couple of times because just for a moment there, I thought you were going on about where to stick your patches - tee hee!!     
Sally xx


----------



## sammid

Hi, haven't been feeling too good . Started the patches when my periods started on Thursday. Awful continuous period pains and bad back with slight dizziness. Never had this before and no sign of stopping yet. Has anybody else had this?

I have now got the definite plan  - patches until 19th when I go onto 3 pessaries a night until 23rd on the dummy cycle. Then wait for period again for the real cycle.

RE emails I had problem a few weeks ago and had to phone them in the end. When I was there last week they said they still had problems, but my latest email seem to be getting through.

Not feeling up to reading anymore emails - sorry, but best wishes to all.

Sam
x


----------



## coconutkym

sammid sorry feeling   . i have just started patches and they made my period lighter and shorter. i supect they are just not working right for u. i know marina(I think) had same problems. i would advise urgent email to IM as they may stop tx and try another drug,, eg mikey girl has jabs of gestone in oil i think. best wishes

ck


----------



## Mikeygirl

Morning all,
Woken up with a massive coldsore this morning and a very tight chest after coughing a lot in the night so I need everyone's fingers crossed that I am not coming down with a lurgy please 

*Sammid* - Sorry you feeling ..I don't think the patches agree with everyone, they certainly didn't with me or Marina and so we have both been prescribed progynova tablets which have been side-effect free. I would email IM as CK says and tell them how you are feeling, ask if there is an alternative..whilst it may not be possible to switch mid-cycle now, it may definitely be worth thinking about for when you have your real cycle with your embryo's..take care and hope you feel better soon xx

*Sally* - def speak on Thurs eve..Wow, another footie fan - Mike is a complete footie nut altho does support Brighton and Hove Albion (who?) he will watch any and every game that's on Sky!! I think I am what's known as a 'Footie Widow' however despite growing up round the corner from Old Trafford, I do love to watch 'the ****' (i.e. Arsenal, altho the other can be quite nice on some players too  ) 
[fly]             [/fly]

*Gromie * - sounds like a fab pressie for your dh-would you go with him tho? When we went to BCN for our initial consultation, Mike and I went to Camp Nou and did the whole tour thing..It was really interesting but the actual stadium was not great for a women who has vertigo as the stands reach up very very high and my legs wouldn't stop shaking  Maybe if you can't get tickets to an actual match you could do this instead?

*CK* - sounds like you are doing well  Am jealous of your lining-growing potential hun...I reckon it will be day 12-13 before mine reaches 5-6mm 

Well better shoot now as last day of voluntary work until after this tx..going to pick up some oranges and kiwi's on the way - need my vitamin C (to add to my Benalyn Chesty Cough Mixture )

Have a good day everyone..
Talk later
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Gromie

Mikeygirl - you poor thing, I know how painful coldsores can be, have you zapped it with Zovirax/Avert yet.  Do take care of yourself and try to take it easy this week (easier said than done I know!).  

Well, here I am still waiting for AF, breakthrough still hanging around, but hopefully she won't be that much longer now  . 

CK - Are you still on schedule re flying out to bcn soon?  Can't believe how the time has flown.  I do hope everything goes well for you both, you certainly deserve it.  Lots of    to you both.  My email system is fine by the way but thanks for offering to help out. The new hotmail account is working well for IM contact, but I was aware that Christie had had a few probs, so hope thats sorted now. 

Sally123 - any news re ?  Fingers crossed she arrives soon !

Must dash, its a beautiful day and I feel the need to go for a nice long walk along the beach - I'm dog sitting this week for my parents, honestly, its like having a substitute baby!  He's a sweetie tho and I love him to bits  .

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well, catch you later.

Love Gromie
x


----------



## sammid

Hello All, Thanks all for your comfort yesterday - I was beginning to feel it was just me .
There does seem to be light at the end of the tunnel as only had one lot of bad pains at 2am and then slept through. Bleeding definitely slowing too. 
I will see how the next few days go. I have a ultrasound scan on Thursday in the UK just as a quick check.

Hope everyone else is going well. 
What does AF mean? - I don't seem to have got the hang of the lingo and it's making things confusing...!

Might be going to a party near Epping Forest On Saturday - no idea where that is!?

Have a meeting in Bristol tomorrow which I think I wll be able to make it to now so I hope there's no snow tonight!

Take care all,

Sam
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya sammid

Just popping in to say  for ur scan on thursday

AF = period honey the abbreviation is for aunt flo

Hope the weather stays good and u can make your meeting tomorrow

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## vivienss

Sammid you might find the attached link useful - I did as I was not clued up on the FF shorthand - I can't even text in short hand, have to write it all out in full!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120


----------



## vivienss

I'm now an official IM lady and have signed up for the refund program.

We had a great visit at IM yesterday. Every thing went like clock work, flights went near enough on time, taxi journey was quicker than expected and cheaper only 20 euros. We saw Dr Walker and she was very patient with all our questions and we left having great confidence in both her and the clinic so we  have officially embarked on this roller coast of a journey.  Managed to suss out the transport around the area and got the metro into town which is also a fraction of the cost of the London underground.  

It was a beautiful day so after our appointment we went for a walk around the port which was lovely before getting the bus back to the airport.

My AF is on its way so will start Bleary tomorrow. I'm so excited!!!!  and as it is DP birthday it also seems very appropriate timing to start this journey.

Only down side is DP couldn't resist a few drinks on Sunday (thought it was too much to ask - especially as they won and the landlord decided to donate a few creates for the journey  ) so will have to provide a fresh donation at egg collection. 

I'm hoping that he can be a bit more sensible at the Ireland v England match at the end of the month! Can't complain though as he has given up smoking and taking the vitamins and I rather he continued these and can put up with a couple of benders twice a year. 

PS : Almost forgot to mention, I also met the delightful Dr O. Had trouble finding cervix and he had to come in and find it... not my best view... DP thought this was very funny that it was a man that managed to find it....


----------



## Sally123

Hi Girls
I am glad to report that Mikey's AF dance on Mon worked for me as AF started properly yesterday (Tues) so I started the patches then. Sammid, hope your side-effects slacken off as your body gets used to the patches but if not, the other girls are right in suggesting you contact IM for advice. I'm very lucky in that so far, have not had any side-effects from them at all.

One thing I wanted to ask those of you on the patches is that IM emailed me today to ask me to use 1.5 patches each time, whereas I used one last time - I'm just a bit baffled as my lining actually grew splendidly (I'm glad to say!) and was 12mm, so can't be down to them worrying about that. Has their protocol changed since November and now everyone is using 1.5 patches?? I would be interested to know.

By the way, got an email today also from Dr O who tells me that the clinic is having 'fantastic results' at the moment so hope this bodes well for us 'February girls'!   

Vivien, glad your visit went so well - and that Dr O found your cervix - I think we all go a bit 'giggly and girly' when he does these routine exams not least because he looks disconcertingly like George Clooney - but of course he has seen 'girl's bits' hundreds of times so no novelty there! 

It is a glorious day here, crisp and sunny so off for a quick stroll and then lunch of homemade veggie soup - followed by a chat with Mikey   love to all you girls, Sally x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Vivienss

Re your comments on the Refund Programme.  When do Marques ask you to pay the £20K - is this when you have your first tx?  We are having tx March/April and just taking a chance to see if we may be lucky with a one off payment, but obviously if we are not we will be looking into the Refund Programme in more detail.  

Have you any documentation from Marques about what is included\not included and how the contract works?
Would welcome a bit of an explanation about it as I think several of us have posted about this in the past.


----------



## vivienss

The refund program covers 3 fresh cycles and as many frozen cycles in between (frozen cycles are not guaranteed).

Not included are:
Any diagnostic tests required to determine suitability 
PGD - which would be an additional €2835
Assisted Hatching - don't know price but not routinely done 
Blastocyst -  don't know price but not routinely done 
Sperm donation - €300
Storage of frozen embryos for longer than 1 year after freezing
TESE - €1435
Hysteroscopy about €200
Edoometrial cultures about €60
biopsy -  €110

If you do get pregnant the drugs are only covered for a certain period after pregnancy but can't remember the precise timescale but would assume it is the same as the pay as you go treatments.

The contract is for 18 months starting from the date the endometrial preparation treatment begins. 

If you are lucky enough to get pregnant, the refund scheme will cease on completion of you 12th week of pregnancy. (This assumes to start 2 weeks before Egg transfer. If you do not reach this at the end of the 18 months, you will be offered 70% back. Worst case scenario would be to loose the baby after completion of the 12th week as you would loose everything. 

You do have to do the treatments recommended by IM but you can withdraw from the scheme at any time (if treatment unsuccessful) but you will not get the full €30K back as they will deduct the cost of the treatments you had to date.

This is our 1st attempt at IVF and neither of us have any history of previous pregnancies or attempts at TTC. Therefore we are very much in the dark as to whether we have any problems or not but know we need help as trying for 18 months and my FSH are 11.4. 

This seemed our best and safest option of having a healthy child. With the refund program, we felt that at the end we can either say we gave it our very best shot and know when it's time to draw a line under it plus we would get some of the cost back 70% of the initial €30K. If we were lucky enough to succeed 1st time than great, to us it would have been money well spent we wouldn't mind that we could have got it cheaper had we chosen a different route. Also, to date, they have never refunded the money to anyone. We felt if you ever got to this stage you could negotiate with them.

I have a blank electronic copy of the contract we signed which gives more details. If anyone wants me to send it to them please post me your email address.


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Vivien - I think you have explained the refund programme very well, they did, however tell me that they have refunded money and I am sure they fully expect to do so again in the future. Infact I am coming very, very close to them refunding me so much so I am wondering if they will let me do the refund programme twice!!

Sally - the thing about patches - they have changed the patches they are using. Evopad and Estraderm are 100mg but the new estradot are only 75mg. I have always been on 2 patches i.e. 200mg but when my Evopad and Estraderm run out they have asked me to move onto Estradot at 225mg. They are now using Estradot because they are apparently easier to get hold of for patients outside Spain. I would clarify about the 1.5 patches thing - the info they sent me recently was wrong so definately worth double checking.

Love and luck to all
Crusoe


----------



## Marina

Hi vivienss 

I am sure you have made the right choice we opted for the refund program and so far only good points from our point of view.

Why doesn't anyone who is interested in the refund program just ask IM for a copy of the contract  as they can email this to you in Microsoft word or PDF format, that way you can see the answers to any questions you may have thats what we did, I have answered many questions regarding the refund program, which I don't mind but how out of date may I be  as we signed up last may, just a thought.

Sally and Mikeygirl I wanted to wish you both all the best for your upcoming cycles    

Sukey..... Hows you girl, hope all is well with you please drop in 

Hello to everyone else

Marina


----------



## jogues

Hi girls,

*Vivienss*- I see you had a close encounter of the XXXX kind with Dr. O . I am happy that you feel comfy with your first visit there.
*Sally123*- I'm still waitng for darn old AF. Went today to ARGC and told me politely what I already know. My eggs are a bit crappy
.Hopefully I'll be able to have my FET this month as well if my 2 frosties survive.
*Crusoe*- Dr O wants to put me on 1.5 patches (change every 4 four days) of 75mg Evopad . I am confused about the doses we are all getting and why.I hope you fulfill the refund contract and nothing at all happens. Have you had all inmunology palaver tested? I might have a low dose steroid pill (apart from heparin) on this cycle. If you are worried, it's good to try extra stuff to compare results. I am also having acupuncture this cycle at the London Acupuncture clinic as they have good reviews on uterine lining preparation for embies. I have my first appointment tomorrow and if any of you want, I'll report. 

*Mikey*-I sure hope that you are taking very good care of yourself now although I almost envy you. I haven't had a single cold in 7 years (high inmune factor) and that is really no good. My in law got pregnant at her weakest (cold sores and big flu) . So here is hoping.

*Marina*- I am always delighted to see your posts as they remind me that it can happen to any of us. Un abrazo muy fuerte para ti.
*Gromie, CK, Sammid and Pinkers*...hopefully we will be all cycling together this month with the other girls. MUCHA SUERTE Y BESOS


----------



## Sally123

*Crusoe*, thanks for shedding light on the patches debate: I am using some Evopad (100mg) left over from last time, but if they are now routinely giving out Estradot (75mg) then this explains why Rod told me to use 1.5. I'll email them to say since I'm on the 'old' Evopads, that I presume I will remain on just the one.

*Mikey*: hope your coldsore disappears quickly , it was lovely to chat to you earlier, buddy! 

*Jogues*, good luck with your acupuncture, I am having it too and really recommend it. Lots of research to suggest that it can be helpful.
Sally x


----------



## crusoe

Hi

I still don't get the 1.5 patches thing - do they expect you to cut a patch in half to get the .5 !!! If anyone gets a sensible response from IM on this let me know!!

Jogues - I haven't had much in the way of immune testing (just anticardiolipin and antiphospholid antibodies - both negative) IM seem dubious about the whole immune thing and think that we have just been unlucky. They told us to remember that this was only our first cycle of double donor and we still have every chance of success in the future. They are putting me on a course of antibiotics prior to this cycle but other than that and 2 wonderful new donors nothing changes!!
I hope your FET goes well later in the month.

Buena suerte cada uno
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## coconutkym

hiya IM girls

i have only seen Dr redondo and am quite jealous have not sen Dr Olivares (DR ooooh!) 

we are not on refunding prog as this is very much a last gasp effort for us and DH felt we were on treadmill when we tried 2 go's at standard ivk in UK. SO will try once and then talk him round to second go if fails. 

IM did not mention refunding prog on 1st visit but we brought it up. i think we were told if we wanted to go on refunding prog we would have to have a meiosis test. 

vivienss.  DH provising fresh sample on EC day as his sperm are under achievers. but i understand that other clinics ask for fresh  and records suggest fresh may give a better chance of success

supposed to have endometrrium scan to check thickness of womb lining tomorrow but 10cm snow forecast  and so have delayed to day 9 which IM say is fine.


----------



## Gromie

Hi lovely ladies

Delighted to announce that Mikeygirl's AF dance has done the trick for me too, she arrived this am   and the patch couldn't have gone on quicker! (Sally - I've been told to use Evopad 100 mg).  Booking scan tomorrow, which is likely to be next Weds.  Just relieved to be moving onto the next stage, seems like an eternity for me due to my treatment being delayed.

Sally - thanks for posting Dr O's recent comments re great results, music to my ears at the mo!

Mikey- how are you today, hope you are resting well and your coldsore is less painful, I suffer with them too, horrid things - are you still eating the leftovers of the getogether  .

Vivienss - Well done for making your choice re the refund scheme!  Your consultation sounded very positive, mine seems so long ago now, but great to hear fresh views.  By the way, watched the match Wales v Ireland - told you our boys needed a bit of luck!!  They played well, but Ireland had such a strong defence they were too much for us this time, well done to them and if your DP is Irish, good luck to them in their next match against England.

Ck - hope you are well honey, I've had no side effects from patch, but then again its only been on since this am.  Do you have any news re your scan, when you need to be out in sunny bcn?

Sammid - hope you are getting to feel a bit better in yourself, take care.

Pinkflamingo - I think Marina's suggestion is a good one, why not email IM and ask for a copy of their most up to date information.  I also emailed them direct with my questions.

Jogues - any sign of AF yet?  Hope she arrives v. soon for you.

Off to make tea now, catch you later

Love Gromie
xxxx


----------



## jogues

girls...try to stay cosy and warm tomorrow as major disruption has been announced. I have an appointment for acupuncture but I'll walk from home. Harley St is 15 minutes walk from home!.
besos


----------



## pigbench

Hello

I finally got around my e-mail problem by using Hotmail and got a response from Dr Walker. She said that my donor wasn't proven and that they retrieved eight eggs. Six were mature and so they did ICSI and two were immature so they used IVF. Only four fertilised, using ICSI. She also said that we would be accepted onto the refund programme if we wanted to join but that if it failed again my DH would need further investigations (biopsy - he's not keen).

Have to admit that due to being totally skint from the last cycle (and a beautiful new kitchen), I have been looking into alternative clinics. Reprofit in Czech republic is very good value and has good results. Feel a bit guilty about looking elsewhere as really love IM but needs must. Just need to feel as if I am doing something.

Good luck with your FET, Jogues, really hope it works for you.

Mikeygirl and Sammid, hope you are feeling better soon. Hate coldsores as they always feel much bigger than they are so have to wear polo-necks pulled up over my mouth!

Christie xx


----------



## Debs44

Hi Ladies

Just back from IM today.  Weather was lovely 11C.  IM building is very sparce and not very inviting.  Lots of people milling around in white uniforms, no one introduced themselves.

Was first seen by an Italian Male Nurse with spectacles.  I told him that I had come for tests and first appointment.

Met Dr. R, was supposed to see Dr. Olivares, she went thru. my history and asked only about hiv, heb b and c which I offered her copies of.  

When I got back to the hotel, (7 in evening) realised they had all overlooked the fact that I needed the clamydia and cultures, but they didn't do them.

I was hoping to have my first cycle of tx. this month and Dr. R said no problem as I'm already taking the pill.  Is this clamydia and endo. culture thing a SFEA requirement or just something the clinic require.  I am rather annoyed that this has been overlooked and will probably delay my treatment.  

I have asked at my local hospital VD clinic and they can do Clamydia but not the endometrial cultures.

Do they check all your paperwork again before ET or not.  I just don't know if not to say anything or not

Please help ladies.

Debs44 x.


----------



## jogues

Hi Debs,

Glad to have you with us again. I had endo byopsy and Dr O suggested that I had cultures as well and I had a repeat of all my other tests. They did everything from scratch. The uterine byopsy thingy was quite painful but I am glad I did it as now ARGC wanted me to undergo it. It feels good to have every test under the sun done. I am surprised you were not offered but I suspect that because you conceived naturally and have DS you might be OK?. I have never had BFP so they wanted everything done and dusted. I supposed they keep everything on file. Also  because my husband has never had anybody peggers either we had to have his cariotipo thingy too.
If you have any doubts, e-mail them
Besos


----------



## pigbench

Hi Debs

Not sure what an endo culture is but I was told to get chlamydia done. I also found out that I was supposed to be tested for ureaplasma and microplasma but I couldn't get those tests done near where I live (London only) so only had the swab for chlamydia. When I asked IM about this they weren't concerned and it didn't hold anything up. You could always have the test done in the UK straight away for peace of mind but carry on with the cycle. Did you start your pill again straight away like you wanted?

I agree with Jogues about e-mailing them. I also agree about the uterine biopsy. I had it done in the UK about a year ago and thought they must have done it wrong because it hurt. If a man had to have that done I am sure it would be under anaesthetic (not that a man could, of course)!

xx


----------



## jogues

pigbench, really sorry about the money problem. Let us know where are you going, I think there are a lot of really good ones in eastern europe, I've seen really good posts about Invimed as well and Repromed. I go to IM mostly because I am a spaniard, Barcelona is my fave place in the world and I want to feel comfy in a culture I understand but it is very very expensive. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Debs44
Forgot to mention that Dr O took a culture from me as he was asking whether I had ever had a coil and also said he was checking for endometris (both of these apparently cause irritations) and he wanted to see I had the optimum chance of a pregnancy.  They came back normal after about a week.

You know what to expect after your experiences at Care - we were just totally overwhelmed by the whole thing and obviously have nothing to compare it with in the Uk as this is our first IVF experience.

Looking at the pricing etc. I think you will get the Clmydia thing done at either your GP's or local sexual health clinic.  When I tried the sexual health clinic near me they were quite willing to do all the necessary tests but said I needed my GP to refer me !  We had our clamydia stuff done at our GPs.


----------



## Debs44

Thanks for all your replies ladies.  I will just get clamydia done at local clinic and take it with me when I go for ET.  I wont bother with the plasma thing.  I don't think I will mention it to IM.

DH has banned me from the board for a few days he said he needs a break, so I'll catch up with you all in a few days.

Debs44.


----------



## crusoe

Debs
I just wanted to let you know that I think IM forgot to do my clamydia and cultures tests too (unless it was so quick I missed it.) I let it go and they have never picked up on it. I had forgotten all about it until now and wonder now if I should remind them ...
Interesting they have forgotten you too ... doesn't exactly suggest they are very on the ball does it?

Good luck everyone
Crusoe


----------



## jogues

Hi girls
grrrrrrrrrr....where is MY AF? HAVE YOU SEEN IT?...NO....ME NEITHER. Desperately looking for AF...I feel awful as well and my DH is lucky he's away otherwise I would be @#%$^&&^% him


----------



## joanne3

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you?  Got back from IM yesterday following DE transfer on Tuesday.  This is our first treatment with them and our first DE.

Not had any major symptoms, just a few light cramps, but even think I am imagining them!f

Jo


----------



## Gromie

Hi Jo, welcome to the thread!  Here's wishing you the best of luck for the next couple of weeks and lots of   .  Just a quick question, were you offered a period of rest/lye down after your transfer?  I was thinking about emailing IM to request this, as for me personally, I feel it would help, if nothing else from a psychological point of view.  

This is my first time using DE, AF arrived yesterday and therefore 1st patch was applied.  I have a scan booked in for next Tuesday am, so things are beginning to move nicely now (hopefully be in bcn w/c 19 Feb).  A few of the ladies on the thread are a tad ahead of me in terms of their cycle, so not that far behind you!  Thanks for writing in, look forward to reading more of your posts.

Jogues - if I was as clever as Mikeygirl, I'd post you an AF dance, but fingers crossed that it'll appear very soon for you.  

Sally, any news re AF?

Christie - glad you got your email problem sorted, I had to do exactly the same thing in setting up a hotmail a/c.

IM also overlooked my clamydia test, GP took test and local hospital sent it back with a refusal to do.  IM never mentioned anything in our appt. so left it at that.

Love
Gromie
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Morning all - Eeee by 'eck it's  !!! This is second go at message as just lost my first 'novel'  

Am such a 'nana..calculated my CD's wrong so Monday will be my day 11 for a scan and not day 10, so hoping this will def mean that lining is thick enough to move forward from there..

Jo -  you are more than welcome on our thread!! How did your ET go...was it okay? Know what you mean about symptom-checking so hope you have some nice distractions planned to get you through to test day, which is when? If you feel you are going  with it all just shout up as we have all been there...lots of   for a BFP soon xx

Gromie - whey hey, she's arrived!! Have you booked your scan yet? We should be really close I think in our ET dates  Coldsore bit better today - Zovirax does rule 'eh!! All buffet stuff now eaten or frozen so back to healthy grub now  Just the weather for hot casseroles and mash I think! Stay warm today xx

CK- Good plan about your scan..sending lots of   for a plump juicy lining tommorrow!! xx

Jogues - poor you honey...as you are feeling so  , AF probably not far away but sending an AF-dance (they seem to work!) to get her a shift-on!! Stay warm today and hope your acupuncture relaxes you..xx
[fly]         [/fly]

Debs - I could not give them my syphilis result at the inital consult as I hadn't got it back through my GP at the time. Dr R did not ask me for it and hasn't since. My surgery actually lost the results so I had it done again about 3 weeks ago which reminds me to follow this up! Re the chlamydia and microplasma - IM told me it was important in that, if tests were positive for these bacteria in the womb lining they would give me a course of antibiotics to clear it before tx. As it was, it was negative, but I think I have read posts from others on this thread who have been given the antibiotics before tx . My Gp did agree to do this swab test and sent the results off to the local hospital for analysis - might be worth seeing if yours could too, just for peice of mind? Best of luck xx

Crusoe - how are you doing hun? Have you got a timescale for your next tx or are you just having some time out? Been thinking of you xx

Pigbench - you need to do what you have to do to acheive your dreams hun..and if that means looking at alternative clinics where you get more for your money then you need to do this..  Must be hard thinking about moving from somewhere you feel so comfortable but that isn't to say it wouldn't be a right move at this time..there are no garuantees in any of this and you just have to do the best you can with what you have available.. not easy tho..Your dh may not keen on a biopsy (neither was mine and he ended up having a double one bless him ), no-one would relish the idea but if that is the major thing stopping you considering IM again then maybe you need to have a talk with him and remind him of all the procedures your body has been through ..hope you are keeping warm today - hear the West Midlands has been particularly hit with the   xx

Vivienss - IM gal, officially, Yay  Great you had such a good first meeting there and you have now decided to follow the refund programme..must take some pressure off. I've yet to meet Dr O, feel I'm missing out!! Let us know how you are getting on with the Belara and hope they find you a match real soon! xx

Sam - Epping Forest is not too far from me - Essex!!! Rod Stewart lives there - you aren't partying the night away with him are you   

Sally - lovely to chat with you too buddy..really value the friendships I have made on this journey  Fingers crossed we will be BFP-ing together soon   

Well better go and get dressed now (the shame  well, everyone keeps telling me to chill out and how I won't be able to relax when I have kids so making the most of it whilst I can  ) but love to all other IM'er and IM Bumps..Stay warm and hope you are all having a good day!

Talk later

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## crusoe

Mikeygirl  - thanks for asking about me. We are planning tx for mid March - we are gluttons for punnishment as this will be our 4th cycle in 9 months but desperately hoping our bad luck ends soon.

Good luck to you and everyone having tx soon.
Love crusoe


----------



## coconutkym

mikey girl  i am sending you        fro a good enedometrium thickness.

my scan day 9 at 10 30 friday. amazingly for the first time ever IM rang me! they wanted to know about the scan and reminded dr walker it woz me wot wussed out of travelling to scan today cos of   forecast. naturally turns out sow not a problem  

interestingly enough the grit is new improved in this area this year.  its mixed with molasses so it sticks to road even after traffic and new snow. This is good, but I've heard deer in Cannock Chase are deliberately wandering onto roads to lick it  up.   That a worse sugar craving than i get!

best wishes ck


----------



## joanne3

Hi,

Gromie - After transfer, I only lay down for 5 minutes.  It all happened much quicker than previous transfers that I had in the UK that I was in a bit of shock about the lack of lying down!  But we got back to the hotel and I did relax in bed for the rest of the day.

Has anybody had an accurate lining measurement at IM?  I had my scan done here in the UK on day 6 and it had already reached 8mm.  So, I did not have another scan here or at IM.  But I have heard that pessaries can shrink the lining by a couple of mm.  Which makes me slightly concerned, can anybody shed any light on this one?

Jo
x


----------



## Marina

Hi Joanne

Don’t worry girl, I only reached 6.3mm on my lining 2 days before transfer, I never led down either after transfer in fact I got in a taxi went back to airport and came straight home but I still got a BFP, I seriously don’t think it affects your chances they don’t implant for a few days after going back anyhow, its all psychological and up to each individual  rest up plenty in the first 5 days yes, but I was always happier to get home in the comfort of my own surroundings 

Love

Marina


----------



## Tottie

Hi girls

Just wondered if anyone has gone to IM for treatment using their own eggs.  We've just had a failed cycle but want to have one last go before moving onto DE and IM seems to have excellent results.

Thanks very much
Tottie x


----------



## jogues

Tottie,
I feel obliged to answer your mail. The IVI centre in Valencia is Europe's number one statistically, together with the ARGC in London. I would go straight to them (there is an IVI in Barcelona too, but Valencia has THE BEST EMBRIOLOGY laboratory in Europe). They are very very busy, so get cracking...


----------



## jogues

....feeling phuaaaagggghh after my acupuncture in the morning...I think AF is finally coming...I am tired of checking my knickers  
every five minutes...lord 
My acupuncture lady (Christine) does a lot of IM ladies and told me that Valerie M. is great and that we should have acu before and after ET. 
Welcome to our new ladies and I hope you feel at home with us


----------



## Tottie

Thanks for your advice Jogues.  I will investigate.
Hope AF turns up soon.
Tx


----------



## jogues

Tottie,
I was going to have a last cycle at IVI Valencia, but I just turned 40 (although looking much younger ), my FSH is 12.6  (last time I checked) so it is a no way for me. I wished I've tried before. They don't care what your FSH is if you are under 40.  I think you deserve one more chance and if it doen't work IM has very impressive statistics on egg donation so hopefully this will be alright for you.
Besos y mucha suerte


----------



## sammid

Hi all, feeling much better and periods stopped  .

Debs, I had chlamydia and mycoplasm done when I was at IM but as the UK hospitals don't even know what mycoplasm is so I am sure it's can't be very important. If you had a full free GU sets of tests at a hosptial here that would be as good as anything so Don't worry. Bets wishes for an early date.

Hi to Jo. I have had bad pains are two DE transfers in the UK and felt very weak for several weeks. I don't think it's a bad sign. Take it easy! 

Christie, I was thinking of maybe Budapest as my sister lives in Hungary. They have a good reputation generally medically in Hungary. What is the difference in cost in the countries you've looked at?

Mikey Girl
Ooh Rod Stewart as a neighbour! (Perhaps a touch too old for me tho' ) We may not be able to go  now though as my hub has a short notice appt at the local hospital tomorrow (completely unrelated to this) and he will have to have a general anaethestic so I think a trip to London may be not on the cards anymore.
Hope your linings are doing well!

ck - I hit a deer on the chase two nights ago, but luckily just a glancing blow. It ran off OK but  - perhaps it was too keen to get to the salt/molasses!

The snow today has stopped me getting my scan done but will go again next week instead as it is a dummy run so I hope not too important.

Love to all,
Sam
xx


----------



## wallaroo

Hi Joanne

Welcome to the thread and best of luck in the next two weeks. I hope you manage to stay calm and relaxed!

Jogues, I hope AF makes an appearance soon!  

Pigbench I hope you find success and I think you're right to look for somewhere else that suits you. 

Debs as everyone else has said IM to do seem to be quite lax about tests. My GP had no idea what they meant by endometrial cultures and so I only had chlamydia done which seemed perfectly acceptable. Also my DH's Hep B result hadn't come back and Dr. Walker didn't seem concerned although I suppose really they should be. I know what you mean about a break from this site. It is pretty addictive!

Ck and Mikeygirl good luck with your scans, I hope your linings are lovely and thick.

I will hopefully be starting the patches on 18 March. I'm on HRT so have a pretty good idea when AF will start. I'm hoping ET won't be during Easter as that will bump the prices of flights and hotels up although it will be easier to explain the short notice for absence from work. We are still debating whether to go for SET or not. Part of me wants to but we also can't afford to do the whole IVF thing many times. As we never tried to conceive before I had chemotherapy (which caused my POF) we just have no idea how things will turn out. I was hoping to have my own eggs collected before my bone marrow transplant but my consultant refused on the basis that my blood counts were so low he didn't think I would make it through the process. Anyway I'm grateful for the chance to try to conceive at all and am hoping things go well at IM.

Hello to everybody else. I hope you're all keeping well.

Wallaroo


----------



## pigbench

Sammid

I hadn't thought of Budapest, it's worth a look.

Reprofit in Czech republic is 2800 Euros for DE cycle but has no refund programme and is quite new. Repromeda, in the same town, is 4200 Euros per cycle or 17,900 Euros for the refund programme which is for 4 fresh DE cycles and if it doesn't work you get a full refund. Not sure about waiting times yet though.

Still wishing I had done the IM refund programme in the first place.

Christie x


----------



## jogues

*pigbench*, don't beat yourself up...things happen sometimes for a reason...I am sure you will be ok.

Girls I want to send you good sticky vibes on your scans.   

Finally   ...yipeee....It is still very light so I think I can class today as day 0 of my cycle 

Besos and *Jo* welcome to the dreaded ...one brazil nut a day...


----------



## joanne3

Hi

I spoke with IM today to confirm what grade my embies were.  They are both grade 8.  My previous treatment in the UK, they graded them either 1, 2 or 3.  Is an 8 in Spain the equivalent to a 1 in the UK?

Only day 4 of 2ww and starting to go mad!

Jo
x


----------



## jogues

Grade 8 is excellent...Grade 1 in the UK.The grading in Spain is much more detailed than here (Here is 1, 2, 3 ...4) There is 1 to 10 so there are more variables. Anything over 7 is really  really good. Although people get preggers with lower grade too! It is a lottery but you just happen to have really good numbers! 

Mucha suerte and keep them warm and cosy


----------



## Marina

Hi Jo

the grading is slightly different in Spain YES,  they grade from 1-10 and 10 being the highest of grade, don't get to hung up on this though as mine were grade 6, also I was told by Dr Walker that they had a TWIN pregnancy resulting from grade 5 embies so as you can see, good luck I know the 2ww isn't easy try to keep your mind active 

Marina


----------



## vivienss

I know this is a big week for a lot of you. Just wanted to wish you all best. I've got my fingers crossed for you all.

Sending lots of                    your way.  

Vivien


----------



## Debs44

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know how long the trains takes from Girona Airport to Place De Catalunya.  I believe it leaves on the hour, every hour.  Is this 24 hours a day does anyone know?

Thanks
Debs.


----------



## jogues

It does leave every hour, but sometimes you have every 1/2 hour so I would ask once I reach the station. There is only one train station in Girona city so it is a no brainer. The problem is where to get out once in Barcelona. To Sants Station is 45 minutes but to the underground stations like Placa de Catalunya or Passeig de Gracia is 1 hour

http://horarios.renfe.es/hir/index.jsp?page=hjhir130.jsp&O=79300&D=BARCE&AF=2007&MF=MM&DF=DD&SF=NaN&ID=s

to clarify LMXJVS is Mo-Tu-Wed-Thu-Fri-Sat

You want the catalunya express as the other ones stop everywhere. It is supercheap (around 7 euros I think) andleaves you in Barcelona Centre.

Buena suerte and PM if there is something you don't understand (I am the spanish amiga in this thread! )

/links


----------



## jogues

Debs, you are my hero BFP natural at 42!!!! There is some hope for me (just turned  40) 

Besos and I'll give you my mobile if you have problems (PM me if you need it)


----------



## jogues

somewhat in English...
http://horarios.renfe.es/hir/index.jsp?page=hjhir130.jsp&O=79300&D=BARCE&AF=2007&MF=MM&DF=DD&SF=NaN&ID=i


/links


----------



## Debs44

Dear Jogues

Thank you for the train times and the timetable.

Do you know if there is a bus that runs from outside of the terminal, that might be easier.  Is the train station not in the Airport, do you have to travel to it.

I'm just concerned because we will have little Ben with us and wondered which you think would be the easiest method?

Yes, Ben's conception was a big surprise, I had started a cycle of DE and did not have a bleed after down regulation and found it was because I was pregnant, I was 7 weeks and 3 days.  I was just about to part with 5K for the treatment too.  We call him miracle boy, my fsh was 28 the month before I conceived too.  I was 43 when I had him.

Thanks again
Debs.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Debs
Amazed at your FSH reading - when I had mine done it was 18 and the consultant said that it was quite high and should be around 6 for optimum conditions for a pregnancy.  It indicated that my eggs were "poor quality" and that we had very little chance of conceiving.  I'm always hoping but now we know my DH has a problem the odds are very much against us - but you only need one determined sperm!

Spoke to Dr Redondo and she said not to start Belara until March if I wanted to avoid Easter week and week commencing 26th March.  However I think that would land me in May/June wouldnt it if they forecast 6 - 8 weeks?  I am thinking February would be better but must avoid Easter.  Has anyone else on here had similar times from starting Belara to actually getting tx?  It is so difficult trying to forecast when I can fit it all in - ideally would like last 3 weeks in April.  Not telling anyone at work so double difficult !


----------



## jogues

Dear Debs,

It is really easy to take the train. You take a taxi at the airport and say ESTACION DE TREN POR FAVOR and you'll be there in 10 or 15 minutes. The station is very small and friendly. I am not sure but I think there are some buses that do Girona Barcelona but I wouldn't dare doing this as it is not so comfy (the entry to Barcelona city from AP7 from Girona is HAIR RAISING at peak hours (huge traffic flow in and out of the city). For Ben's sake it is better to take the train which in reality is like taking the underground as you appear misteriously in the Barcelona Subway. Subway and any other public transport in Spain is FABULOUS. I do public transport there all the time. Relax.

http://www.tmb.net/en_US/home.jsp To check all the public transport in Barcelona

This is the BUSES FROM GIRONA AIRPORT TO BARCELONA AND BACK if you prefer it

http://www.barcelonanord.com/esp/horarios/pantalla2_se.asp?origen_ida=Girona-Aeroport&destino_ida=Barcelona&SL=L&poblacion=Girona-Aeroport&cuentaLink=1

Girona Airport is tiny and user friendly, easier than el Prat and like clockwork (unlike el Prat that is too small for such a huge air traffic and is undergoing a massive expansion)

Take Ben to the Guell Park in Barcelona and the TIBIDABO. There are loads of things for children there as Spain is very child friendly!

besos

/links


----------



## jogues

*pink flamingo*  I was outraged that they told you around 6 to get preggers. That's utter rubbish. I went today for my day 1 bloods as I am doing my FET (last with my eggs) and I had FSH 12 all the other values were normal. If it is proven that you ovulate (regular cycle, progesterone levels after LH surge,etc) you CAN get pregnant. Another completely different isssue is the quality of your eggs (mine are [email protected] unfortunately, because of my age but even [email protected] eggs can make you preggers). I just don't want to do any more IVF and want to help my luck along by deciding on egg donation... I am unhappy with the EASTER FIASCO, that is why I like ARGC, I go tomorrow Sunday for scan and blood test number 2 and my last ET was on Xmas Day if you can believe it.

Ahhh Spain...siesta time from 1.30 to 4. I saw Dr O and all the nurses and other male dorctors leaving for lunch at 2...nobody back at work until 4 or 4.30  . We are paying huge money for spanish standard, you should be able to have your TX when you want it  

talk to them again pinkers to arrange dates as they suit you...I have it easier because I have a spanish doctor so I can bribe with fab bottle of wine and lots of


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Jogues
I think we have still grasped the fact that we are paying customers and are still just doing what Marques says (just grateful we have a way of achieving our dream).  I will ask them on Monday.

BTW I am 44 - though dont look my age (so they say !).  Personally I dont see why I cant start mid/end February for 2nd week in April.  Perhaps I should be more demanding and ask for blue eyed, proven donor, graduate - maybe that will delay them finding one until after Easter !


----------



## Janeah

Hi Debs,

This is the first time I have posted here so hope you don't mind my butting in....

There is a bus (well more of a coach really) from Girona Airport to Barcelona (it stops near Catulunya). Bus leaves from right outside the airport terminal (you buy the tickets in the terminal). It runs quite frequently, every 30 mins or so, and takes around an hour - it is scheduled to coincide with the flight arrivals so works quite well. 

We are flying out Tues morning for ET at 12.30 at IM so am hoping we get there in time - will let you know how it goes!

Ladies - don't want to panic anyone but we have had a nightmare booking flights / hotel. Had scan on Thurs and got a call on Friday from IM telling us to be in Barcelona on Mon for transfer on Tues but the earliest flight we could get was Tues morning. So much for being calm before treatment - we will be up at 3.30a.m. to go to the airport and are keeping our fingers crossed that our hotel reservation actually exists!

Good luck to all on the 2WW. 

Janeah


----------



## jogues

Janeah...wow ...Let us know how you get on. Why was it so difficult to find flight/hotels? Thank you for corroborating info on buses. In the post I sent earlier you can get the timetables for all buses going for the airport so you can have a better idea as to when will you arrive in Placa de Catalunya. May we ask you who is treating you at IM? Did you get on well over there?Is this your first go at ED @ IM? Sorrry for the questionnaire 

Besos    stay positive and calm


----------



## Janeah

Hi Jogues,

Turns out that there is a 3G/GSM conference going on in Barcelona at the beginning of this week (think it is all that technology geeky stuff!) - 75,000 people expected hence the difficulty with flights and hotels!

I have a long story with IM so you will wish you hadn't asked.........

First went to IM for initial consultation back in the summer and was really impressed, met with the lovely Dr O and everyone was very friendly and professional and clinic spotless.  Decided  to go ahead with them - treatment at that time was going to be my own eggs plus donor sperm (DP had vasectomy many years ago /PESA failed / no donors in the UK etc). I was 40 and thought using my own eggs would be easy - I was wrong  - it was a disaster, did all my injections and stuff and went back to IM for scan / EC etc but had responded really poorly to the drugs and my treatment was cancelled. 

Then had to re-think about whether to try again using my own eggs or go the DE route - these boards were really helpful for my deliberations -  finally decided to go double donation route with IM.  

My double donation treatment was scheduled for Dec 06 (I'd been taking Belara then patches etc) with treatment in Barcelona on 31 Dec (would you believe it!), so booked our (hugely expensive!) flights and were all ready to go on 30 Dec when received a call from Dr Redondo on 29th Dec to say that my donor had mucked up and there would be nothing to transfer so we would have to cancel the trip.

I never really got to the bottom about what went wrong with my donor / the back-up etc (to be honest I didn't push too hard as my DP had been totally against our having this 'hanging over us' during X-mas / New Year so I was getting a huge amount of 'told you so' from him). 

Decided to stick with IM and just put this down to a one off so am just soooooooooo hoping that we actually can get as far as transfer on Tues.

Take Care 

Janeah  x


----------



## Mikeygirl

Morning ladies, hope you are having a great weekend..

A real quickie post but just wondering how CK got on at her scan on Friday - hope all okay hun  

Janeah - have posted a PM to you hun - I think it maybe me  

Sorry no more time for personals just now as off to seafront for brekkie with friends...Back later!

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Sally123

Hi girls and happy Sunday to everyone!   
*Janeah*, welcome to the thread, your experiences just underlines what a difficult process IVF is, especially when it is DE (as it is for most of us on this thread, I think) since in this case, it is not just up to us and our body, but also up to our donor(s) and their bodies. Add public holidays, staff illness, etc etc to the mix and it is a wonder that anyone's tx takes place roughly the date they expected - and that is not even mentioning the final outcome! I'm very glad that my tx will just about avoid the 'techie' conference you speak of - I think we will be out the w'c 19th, roughly same time as Gromie and maybe just a little after Mikey and CK.

I just checked Easyjet and flights are now SO expensive, being just after Valentine's day, and around the start of half term. We could end up paying £700 for 2 x return flights from Bristol at this rate, so may look into other options like Heathrow, though would prefer to go from Bristol if we can as so close to us here in Bath. Hotels ditto, although there is still reasonable availability.

I'm getting on fine with the patches, but am hoping to rearrange my scan from tomorrow to Tuesday (as it was originally booked but tomorrow is going to be really too full-on at work to be able to sneak off for a scan); but Tuesday which will be Day 8, should be ok I think!

*Jogues*, delighted AF has arrived for you hun! Now things will start moving! 

*Jo*, grade 8 is excellent as the other girls said. I had one grade 9 my first time at IM in November, but sadly got a BFN - so as Marina says, nothing is cast in stone with these things, lots of luck and magic also involved!! Sending you lots of love and good wishes for a BFP  

*Pigbench* good luck with sussing out the Eastern European clinics, worth at least doing some research - and please keep us posted on what you finally decide.

Love to *Mikey, Vivien, PK, CK, Gromie, Marina, Crusoe * and all other girls - we seem a very big thread at the moment which is wonderful (but since I only get chance to sign on every few days, I seem to always have about 3 pages of posts to catch up on!) All good stuff, happy chatting and wishing you all a great week! 
Sally xx
PS here's a bit of a spring dance to get us all looking past this cold, wet, slushy old weather and towards spring!


----------



## coconutkym

morning all ff girlies. sunny here today and all snow gone.

had endometrium scan on friday(delayed cos of snow by me) on day 9 rather than day 8 which IM said was fine. i have 7.5mm, not 75 mm as i originally told IM.. thats about 13inches!!! 

thats good enuff as IM say 6mm is what they want. so 100mcg patches have worked  

IM say to have mobile turned on all weekend, as dh needs to be there on EC day to leave .  so i'm just sat her waiting. reading Janeah's posting makes me realise that it really could happen any moment! 

good luck to mikey for mondays scan, and to sally 123 and gromie for their endo scans next week too.   

if in bcn will try to get online and update with progress.

luv ck


----------



## Mikeygirl

Wow CK...not long now   great news your lining is all tip top...hope you get the call soon!! I also felt reading Janeah's post that it can happen really quick once yur lining has reached the 'magic number'   and double    

Janeah - best of luck for tuesday..cannot believe we live so close and are so similar in all of this..I am seeing it as a good omen for both of us...it WILL BE our turn this time - have blown you some bubbles  

Sally - hey buddy, hope all's well with you and the family especially your MIL who I hope is getting stronger each day   Am sure Day 8 would be fine to have your scan hun, as you know they are fine for me to be day 11   Glad you are getting on with the patches..I have to set various alarms to remind me to take my tablets etc..would be so much simpler to just stick on a patch if my stupid body could take it that way   talk soon xx

Gromie- how are you doing this weekend hun? Have you booked your scan yet? xx

Jo - still keeping all bits crossed and sending much     to boost your reserves!

Vivienss/Marina - thanks for all your   , much appreciated  

Love to Jogues, PK, Pigbench, Crusoe, Debs, Alison5 and everyone else..
Talk soon
Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## jogues

Hello lovely people,
I was today sunday at ARGC and had my day 2 scan and everything is fine and dandy so I HAVE TO GROW A FAT LINING ON MY OWN   as I have my second scan cd10 onmonday 19 february. When I get to that hurdle we will see if I can go on... 
*Ck*, 7.5mm is superb, well done girl so I see that those darn patches work. For how long have you been on those?
*Sally*, super mucha suerte with your scan and same to *Mikey* and dear *Gromie*
*Janeah*, I posted in this thread some time ago about Barcelona and its Fairs. Fact is, it is the number one destination in Europe for Conventions and Fairs...so go figure...Luckily, if things get really bad, you should still be able to get a hotel around Barcelona City or even in Girona if you travel with a bit of time. I will put some more info on Girona hotels if any of you need so you get Girona airport and city as a back up!. 
*pinkers*, you look very young indeed if it is you on the photo!Let me know how you are doing with you preferred schedule hun, I hope you can do WHAT SUITS YOU  
*Jo*  keep them warm and cosy
*Viviens* and *Wallaroo* what are you guys up to? I hope to hear from you soon  
*Sammid*, glad you are feeling better, I am scared stiff of the patches malerkey so reading your posts puts me at ease
*Debs*, let us know how you get on with this journey with DS on tow. I hope everything goes smooth for you over there 
Besos and big hug for *Crusoe* and *Pigbench*


----------



## sammid

Mikeygirl good luck with your scans, hope your linings are lovely and thick.

CK - Glad your scan went OK. Good news! 

Christie, thanks for the info on Eastern Europe. It seems good value. Let me know if you find ou any info on Budapest too. They are really nice people to get on with the Hungarians!

Jo I know the Spanish levels go thru 1-8 and the UK 1 + 2 approx line up with the top 4 Spanish grades so Dr Walker thought. I think you have done good! Best wishes for the rest of the 2ww. Sticky vibes etc!

RE trains it took 1 1/2 hours from Barcelona airport last trip (!) and 1 1/2 hours from Girona so not really much in it. At  Girona the buses tie up with the flights - have a good trip.


Pink Flamingo - I know what you mean about not telling people at work making things difficult. I am low on holidays so things are a bit tight. I think my boss thinks I am have jobinterviews! 
We thought it was going to be March which would clash with important work trip then Easter which might be woprse for flights but my period came randomly early so now it looks like mid March if dummy run goes OK.

Jogues - Am feeling fine on patches and it feels like I am in the right point of the cycle so fingers crossed for scan next week. Hope I didn't worry you early on. It's probably just me!

Good luck for ET Janeah!

Cheers all,

Sam
xx


----------



## Gromie

Hi ladies

Just dropping in to update you that my scan is booked for next Tues pm (Sally we really are parrallel in our timings)!  Paranoid now that lining isn't going to be thick enough (will be day 7).  Started patches last Weds when AF arrived and by Sat, my period had stopped - WOW!  Can't remember if I mentioned this before, but sent a letter to my GP, encl. a letter from IM explaining what t'ment I was receiving and what meds would be req'd should I be lucky enough to fall pg.  Well, good news, they have written back saying that they will prescribe the drugs, so that's a big weight off my mind.  I thought if I don't ask, I don't get and its paid off! 

Sally - we'll also be flying from Bristol, but shocked re. what you said about the prices - how dare it be so expensive!  We might possibly have to look further afield too, but as you say, its the convenience thing isn't it.  As soon as I've finished this post, I'm gonna have a look, I'm curious now to find out.

Mikeygirl - as you are having a late scan, you might possibly be out in bcn same time as Sally and myself - great news  .  By the way, hope you had a lovely breakfast, it was such a lovely day today - great to see the sun.  DH and I took a leisurely stroll around Manorbier Castle and then Tenby, nice architecture and great beaches - ended up having Bangers and Mash with Leek, Pepper & Onion gravy (comfort food) mmmmmm it really was delicious!  

CK - if you are still around, here's wishing you the very best for your tx buddy, can't wait to read your next post to hear how it all went.  Lots and lots of   

Jogues - good luck with your next stage, have my fingers crossed for you my friend.

Jo - hope you are well, keeping yourself distracted but rested, thinking of you honey and wishing you lots and lots of    for a bfp!  

Janeah - very big welcome to the thread and good luck for next Tues, we will all be thinking of you and wishing you   .  Keep in touch to let us know how it all went.

Hi to Sammid, Pinkflamingo, Vivienss, Marina and Crusoe, hope you are all well.

Love Gromie
xxxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hello everyone and good luck to all ladies in waiting

Is it possible to say to Marques what weeks you can have the tx ?  For me it would be the last week in March and the last 3 weeks in April so I am going to send an email tomorrow to ask - I think I am being fairly flexible.

Is anyone planning tx at the same time as me ?

Do you think flights/hotels would be more expensive week commencing 9th April or should I try and avoid this week (if I have a choice) ?

It is horrendous when you are working as you just cannot tell anyone what is going on.  My appraisal is due April at work and I am defo sure that if they found out what I am up to - any pay rises would go down the drain.  Its ok having these discrimination rules but in practice you cannot protect yourself against what is said behind your back (two male bosses and neither are particularly discreet !).


----------



## wallaroo

Hi Girls,

For those of you going over at short notice you could try www.laterooms.com for hotels. It's probably not great if there is a large conference on but may be worth a try.

Good luck to all of you awaiting ET and those in waiting.

Wallaroo

/links


----------



## Janeah

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes - have re-confirmed hotel booking so feel more relaxed now. Jogues you are right about BCN being a popular destination! Mikeygirl - I know what you mean - let's keep everything crossed.

Pinkflamingo - yes you can tell IM the dates when you cannot be in BCN for treatment (I had similar situation in Jan) but the problem is exact timings are just so unpredictable as you need to schedule with your AF / Donor's cycle etc so chances are whatever date you get isn't going to be good for work - it is just so difficult when you can't tell your bosses what is going on and you get such short notice from IM.

Mikeygirl, Sally and Gromie - good luck with your Scans. 

CK - have you got a date for transfer yet?

Take care all.

Janeah


----------



## pinkflamingo

Are there any websites from which we can find out what the national holidays and/or conferences, sports events etc. are scheduled for Barcelona in the coming months?


----------



## Gromie

Dear FF's

News Flash!!! Ck has asked me to let you all know that she rec'd a call from IM this am asking them to be in bcn tomorrow, YES tomorrow!  So guess our lovely lady will receive tx on Thurs!!  The rush is now on to book flights and accomm etc.  Talk about short notice eh!

CK, sending you lots of love and   , look forward to hearing from you soon to hear how it all went!  

Love from Gromie
xxx


----------



## jogues

mucha suerte a *CK*   
I'll try to get a calendar of dias de fiesta (off days) for the city, but as for the fairs is nigh on impossible as there are also thousands of conventions for multinational compnies and those also clog the hotel rooms (they tend to overlap) so it is detective work 

Also mucha suerte to the girls that are on the dreaded  . We are all hoping for calm and cosy 2ww for all the ladies on this thread that ae approaching that time or alredy past their ET....remember, one brazil nut a day (selenium, good for implantation)

besos


----------



## jogues

This are the days when everything closes in Barcelona. Beware of this dates and the days around it if it  is weekend as they also will be a booking problem 

Easter Semana Santa - 17-21 April- All Spain
Sant Jordi, day of the book and the rose- 23 April- Catalunya.

All Spain Corpus Cristi. 10 de June
Catalunya. Festival de Camprodon. 21  June to 23  June.
Catalunya. Dia de Sant Joan. 24 June. 
All cities in Spain-Fiesta de la Asunción 15 August

1 November. All Spain. Día de Todos los Santos. 

25 December.Xmas
1 January


----------



## pinkflamingo

Jogues - thanks for your posting.  I have got Easter in the UK as 6th - 9th April.  Am scared now as I was planning my tx during the dates you have mentioned for Easter in Spain.  Hope I am not being stupid by asking this but is Easter in Spain the same as Easter in the UK ?


----------



## jogues

I think it is the same...  It is a catholic thing (I don't practice any religion) when JC dies and resucitates... For any doubt, ask when *SEMANA SANTA * is in Barcelona and they will tell you. I know that sometimes it starts a little before or after but those are the dates I've found in the official calendar for celebrations in Spain.   I don't know now...better ask them *pk*
besos


----------



## pinkflamingo

http://www.planetware.com/national-information/spain-tourist-offices-national-holidays-e.htm

Just found this website for holidays in Spain 

/links


----------



## Sally123

Hi girls,

Well, have I had a stressful day or what? You may recall that I had an email from Dr O last week to say that my donor had not started her period yet (I started the patches last Tues 6th) but he expected that to arrive in 'a couple of days', ie around last Thurs/Friday, so mentally, I had been envisaging us going out for egg collection (and DH to do his thing!) around this time next week (c 19th).  

HOWEVER, like CK (who at least was vaguely expecting the call!), I got a call at WORK today, in the middle of a mtg, from Dr Walker to say can we fly out TODAY for egg collection first thing tomorrow, Tuesday?? !!  Given that Bristol has NO flights today or tomorrow, prob cos of this big 'techie' conference in BCN this week taking up all the UK flights, it would be a tall order to try to scramble to get to London on the offchance that we might have got a flight today from there! So then Dr Olivares himself rang me back to say he was sorry for the mess-up, he had misread when my donor would be ready and that he had emailed me on Saturday, but their server for some reason not sent the email. He apologised profusely and said best thing now is to go for my back-up donor who is tracking a few days behind the main donor. He promised to ring me on Thurs to say when the backup will be ready for egg collection, but to be on standby to fly out at the weekend or Monday, for egg collection early next week and ET 2 days after.

Blimey!!!! What a palaver, and very stressful . As I said, if I had been on standby for the call to fly out early this week it would have been different as I would have booked leave from work, got childcare for max lined up and at least been aware of the fact that we would not be able to fly from bristol and so researched alternative airports but as it was, this call came out of the blue!

Ho hum, hopefully things will now go smoothly with my back-up (who is proven, so that is good at least! )
Wish me luck girls - and given that I have my scan tomorrow, hope that today's stress has not knocked my lining back  ! 
sorry about such a 'me-post' but wanted to get this off my chest and to warn others that if you are planning to go out for egg collection time, that you should insist that IM rings you rather than emails to make sure you the best possible notice of when you will be needed!

Good luck tomorrow, CK! Love to all Sally x


----------



## crusoe

Just to say anyone who is in Barcelona for Sant Jordi - you will have a great time but the city gets very, very busy especially around the Ramblas. It seemed to us as if prices went up a bit too!
Sant Jordi is the Spanish equivalent of Valentines day (Jogues please correct me if I am wrong) men traditionally buy women a rose and women buy men a book. Our wedding anniversary is 23rd April and we went to BCN a few years ago (long before treatment) to celebrate and had a fantastic time.
I have now made 9 trips to BCN (not all for IVF I hasten to add) and as much as I love the city, the novelty is wearing off but Sant Jordi is a good time to go!

Love to all
Crusoe


----------



## pinkflamingo

OMG Sally this is completely nerve wracking - Marques should realise that we cannot all just suddenly fly out on a moments notice and there are other people involved that we have to make arrangements around.

I am worried about booking flights and then having to cancel them and hence losing our money. ditto with hotels as well.

It doesnt exactly instil confidence.


----------



## jogues

*Sally*!!!     I find the whole thing crazy. I WILL BE DEMANDING TO KNOW ON A DAILY BASIS WHAT IS GOING ON WITH DONOR...my DH must be there for EC as we need fresh sample!. You need to CALM DOWN NOW    Think only about GETTING FAT in your uterus and nothing else. After your ET, when you are safely home you'll have forgotten allthis. Sally, check out Girona Airport, maybe you can fly from Bristol. If you need anything at all in Spain PM me and I'll give you my mobile.

Muchos besos

*Crusoe*, I love your posts and I'm  happy to see you here in your relatively very new experience of double D. Sant Jordi is like Saint George and the Dragon story and it is the patron saint of Catalunya. It is a lovely tradition but we also have San Valentin wich is more like here


----------



## pinkflamingo

Just to say everyone - have you tried www.travelsupermarket.com (flights) you can put in up to 3 departure airports to get to your destination and it searches a whole host of carriers and gives you all the prices.  This might be useful with the short notice Marques seems to be giving at the moment.

with easyjet and jet2 you can change your flights but I think it costs £15 per passenger per trip

/links


----------



## jogues

Thank you *pinkers*...wow we are putting a lot of info in this thread and I hope it helps us all


----------



## weehen

Hi to everyone. 
Jogues found me on another link and suggested I join you. Have been keeping an eye on the site but haven't posted much. We had our first appointment at IM on 11th December and I'm now waiting for the call to go out for ET. My scan on Friday showed a lovely juicy lining of 8.5. At last something's working!! As it's our first time we slightly misunderstood the info and thought that the transfer would be about 4 days from my scan. Completely forgot all the other stuff that's going on with the donor!   So we'd booked this week off work. Now it could be later this week or into next week so I'm right with those of you waiting patiently and trying to juggle work etc. Thankfully I'm the boss so it's a wee bit easier! We booked some really cheap flights from Leeds / Bradford for tomorrow but looks like we'll have to let them go. Still no word from IM so daren't try and rearrange another guess. 

Thanks for all your helpful comments and info. Seems strange talking to strangers but it does help. Good luck everyone x


----------



## jogues

*weehen*...so nice you posted. Please keep us on the loop as how you are doing hun, this thread is GREAT with really lovely ladies and tons of info and sometimes missbehavin'  ...If you want more certainty give them a call ans ask how donor is doing as it"ll help you plan. Wow, your lining is doing fab...you must be well chuffed 

besos y mucha suerte


----------



## weehen

Thanks again Jogues, your message gave me the push to call IM. Unfortunately there's no news yet. Not quite sure what that means, but I won't start panicking until I have to! Just another restless night no doubt  

x


----------



## Mikeygirl

Evening lovely IM chums,

Day 11 ( ) scan went well this morning, my lining is now 6.4mm yay! Spoke with Barcelona and they have told me to be on standby now for THE CALL..I'll be taking my mobile everywhere from now on   I am taking methyl-prednisolone so need to know the day before EC as have to start it on the morning of EC, so am hoping this will give us a little bit of notice to get there!
It has been a really expensive few days here as just had to buy a new shower and have it fitted today(£500+ )...could obviously do without this right now 

Have got dinner cooking so this will be a bit quick but..

Sally - was lovely to chat but sorry to just catch you in the middle of tea like that  Glad you are feeling more positive now tho..like you I feel that things happen as they are meant too, even if it seems for no reason apart from to stress us out  Best of luck for tommorrow's scan - sending you a juicy lining dance my lovely chum, chat soon:
[fly]          [/fly]

Gromie - sending you a juicy lining dance too. Hope your scan goes well and you are right it looks like the three of us could be in BCN the same time 
[fly]          [/fly]

Weehen - hope you get some clear dates very soon hun..such a shame you have lost these flights but great lining  (me v jealous  )

Jogues/Crusoe - thanks for all your information, it's really useful 

Okay, must go now but love to all
Talk soon
Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## sammid

Good luck to all with the panics re: last minute trips! Calm and postive thoughts to all!!!!  
take care,
Sam
xx


----------



## jogues

Well done Mikey...you are on the ET path now...another hurdle solved      . I hope that they keep you posted and wedon't have another case like Sally   
It should be nice if the three of you are in Barcelona at the same time!! What great cycle buddies! 

Besos and glad to see everybody doing just fine


----------



## Debs44

Hi Everyone
    
Just grab a minute on the board whilst hubby's in the bath!

I've just emailed IM and quoted that Dr. Redondo said I would get minimum of 48 hours notice for EC.  Also I think it was Celia, brown ringlett hair? no one introduces themselves at IM, did anyone else find this?  she said they normally give you 4 days.

So I have said that if they cannot guarantee me at least 48 hours I will cancel tx.  They can keep their 950 euros deposit.  There is no way I can get out to Spain the same day with 3 kids to farm out and we haven't even told the family.  I just said that a friend of mine's daughter has an apartment in Barcelona as she is at the University and sometimes goes away so we only get short notice to go out for a cheapy break! good one eh! but I think if I said the same day they would smell a rat!

I am really worried now!!!!  Is this norm for IM? or does this seldom happen?

If they scan their doners daily how does this happen.  They must see the follicles and measure them.  My tx in UK I was given 4 days notice.

Please someone reassure me.  Pinkflamingo is as worried as me too!

Debs.


----------



## jogues

Debs...I find it worrying also, DH has to go there for egg collection and he needs time in advance too as he works in finance and has a team that counts on him and he can't just say I'm going away tomorrow?? I don't want my family o friends to know because it is my prerrogative to inform or not about egg donation and at the moment I am happy to share my life with FF that have been through my pain but not fertile abled people. We do need an effort from IM to help us plan. Mikey, Gromie, Sally, and a few more need reassurance and so do you. IT WILL BE FINE, lots of ladies before us have done it so can we. You have 3 chldren   to take care of? I don't know how you cope  ...


----------



## vivienss

Gosh is it just me or does everyone's hairs stand up with excitement when you read about how close someone is to going out for tx? 

All the very best wish for a stress free tx!


----------



## Gromie

Hi girls

Wow, its going mad on the thread today! 

Sally, so sorry you had to go through all that ... hope you are a little more rested now, good luck for the back up donor and hey, she's proven (were they forthcoming with that info out of interest)?  

Mikeygirl - Thinking of you honey and very well done on scan result, d'you think you'll be out in bcn this week or next?  The way things are going it might be this week!

I know what you mean Vivienss, when CK told me her news this am I started to fill up, its all very exciting, but frightening at the same time due to this short notice malarkey.

Jogues - what would we do without you, I find all the info. of real help.  In fact, I'm just so pleased I found this site now, I felt really isolated during my 3 ICSI cycles, but I've felt so supported through this cycle due to FF's.  It's so comforting, as you say, that in our personal lives we can remain as private as we wish, but on here we totally understand and empathise with what everyone is going through - its just great.

Weehen - welcome to the thread, nice to have you join us.  You too are in the same boat as a couple of the others, waiting for that much wanted phone call!  

Jo - how are you doing honey, I do hope you are ok and am thinking of you.  Stay nice and warm and keep positive.

Ck - if you manage to link in whilst out in bcn, hope tomorrow goes smoothly.  Enjoy your time out there, treat yourself to some nice meals and make the most of it!!

Love to all

Gromie
x


----------



## joanne3

Hi

IM gave us 3 days notice to fly out, I can understand the frustrations of short notice, it does add to the pressure.

Felt a bit negative past couple of days, but back to feeling positve today.  6 days since transfer, so hoping embies are implanting!  .  Feeling a bit crampy today, headaches, sore throat and high temp....hope these are good signs!

We have kept this secret from our friends, but had to laugh today.  I met with one of my friends and I blurted it all out that we had ET last week and she said she knew!  Our other friend tried to call me on my mobile whilst I was in Spain and got the "abroad dialling tone"!!.  I had told them I was at my brothers caravan!  Must admit, if felt good to tell them and it has made me laugh!

PG test due at clinic Tues 20th, but away with work.  So trying to get it booked for Thurs 22nd.  

Jo
x


----------



## Mikeygirl

Morning all,
Sitting here with my mobile 
I think we should be okay ito notice to fly out as I realised that as I need to start my steroid medication at 9am on the day our donor has her EC, we should get at least 3 days notice to be back in Barca...that's the theory anyways 
*Jo * 
[fly]        [/fly] To boost your reserves hun..hoping those are good signs..make sure you keep warm and well xx
*Gromie* - have PM'd you - think it will be end of this week although only have gut feeling to base this on  S*d's law I will have ET over a weekend and not get one of the 3 docs I know about   Have blown you a great deal of bubbles lovely chum
*Sally* - be thinking of you this afternoon - hope all is juicy! Blown you some bubbles too buddy!
*Weehen* -  today fingers crossed!
*CK and Janeah* - hope ET goes smoothly today for you both  
Love to everyone else..
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hello everyone

I am thinking of starting Belara now on Thursday (AF due then I think).  Desparately trying to avoid week commencing 2nd April as I have a colleague on hol and know I definitely cannot have that week off work.

Dr O has said he will try and work around my work commitments.  They are forecasting week commencing 26th - 30 March for tx. which is dangerously near my no-go week.  But I do prefer week commencing 26th March.


----------



## weehen

Thanks all for a lovely welcome onto the site.

Everything changes so quickly. emailed yesterday evening for an update on progress of donor but was told there was no news and then received a call early this morning from Dr. Walker.  Transfer this Friday 

Tip of the day , don't try to predict dates and pre book flights! It was too late to rearrange but thankfully they were really cheap and we've managed to get good flights from Leeds on Thursday coming back Monday which weren't too expensive. So we plan to have a couple of days enjoying the sights.

Off now to find somewhere to stay. Will try some of the suggestions from places to stay link.

*Mikeygirl* - could we be out at same time?

Bye for now x


----------



## jogues

*Weehen* if you only have 2 days to rest have a leisurely stroll on the Passeig de Gracia and don't do Las Ramblas on a weekend. There is a hidden gem of a hotel called hotel Neri which is in the gothic quarter and is dreamy little hotel. Have a really relaxed and wonderful ET   .Try also hotel Cram and hotel Omm they have special prices when you go for more that 2 nights.
If you want acupuncture before and after embryo trsnsfer you can call Valerie Mendels (english speaker) 0034 635973807 I heard of her from my acupuncturist here in Harley Street.

mucha suerte y besos


----------



## Gromie

Hi ladies

Just to report that I had my scan this am which proved to be a little dissapointing - 3.5mm on day 7 of patches  .  Really pulled my spirits down, but spoke with IM who advised to up my Evopads to 200mg every 4 days.  

Sally - how did you get on with your scan, do hope it was ok?

Jogues - Have you ever been to Girona, would like to know more about the City if poss, as after all the postings, am looking at flying from Bristol to Girona.  Did you say that a train leaves the airport every 30 mins?  Also, if you have been, what is the city like itself?

Love Gromie
x


----------



## weehen

Hi 

Jogues -Thanks again for info. I'll have a look now for those places. I know I've already been, but does anyone know what the area is called that IM is situated in?

Gromie - sorry your scan was disappointing. Give it time and don't lose hope!   I feel like sending you one of those bubbles (not quite sure what they are??)


X


----------



## jogues

Gromie, DO NOT WORRY, they told me they may need me to double up as well because everybody has different linings and different ways to get thick. I LOVE Girona. It is lovely city with great shopping and really easy to do. I have already posted the link for the regular  buses from the airport (somebody else posted for other buses too)to Barcelona Placa de Catalunya. The trains go from the train station in the city (so you need to take a taxi,10 minutes to ESTACION DE TRAIN GIRONA) Check the thread and you will find the train timetables from Girona Station to Barcelona and vice versa. I'll make a special on Girona regarding hotels and places to stay this evening for anybody interested. We (DH and me ) are in the process of buying a 17th century masia (old stone house) in Girona. It will be a year and half job of restauration for me but it is  where we want to live in the future. That is how much we love it in Girona.
The nice part of the city is THE CNTER OF THE CITY (centro/cente) which is, of course the OLD QUARTIER which you can do on foot as it is mainly pedestrian. I'll put something together later, I promise
Weehen, I think is Sant Gervasi (posh quartier indeed) 
Besos


----------



## crusoe

Gromie

As others have said do not worry about your scan. On my first cycle at IM my scan on day 7 was 5mm. IM told me to double up on patches and by day 10 my lining was over 10mm.
Since then on subsequent cycles (which I'm sure you won't need!) I have always been on 2 patches and my lining has always been fab - i.e 9-10mm. 
Apart from having to pay the cost of another scan the poor lining on day 7 didn't cause any problems with sycronising with the donor or anything.
Try not to worry.
Love to all Crusoe
xx


----------



## Gromie

Dear ladies

Thanks for all the reassurance, I feel a bit better now having read your posts.  I took the liberty of phoning the xray dept back to book my scan for Friday, so hopefully over the next couple of days it'll grow like crazy .  Took my mind off things this pm by making 3lb of lemon curd.  I think it turned out ok, its the 1st time I've ever made it, really really easy, perfect for me!  Its all part of a recipe that I'm rustling up for Valentines tomorrow pm - treat my DH and 2 friends.  Sponge puddings with lemon curd sauce, can't wait - Delia Smith rules!!

Weehen - fab news re tx, things seem to be running smoothly for you now, wishing you lots and lots of     in readiness for Friday!  I'm not really sure about the bubbles thing either, can anyone enlighten us?

Jo - I'm really no expert in signs of pg, but I've read about cramping and such symptoms can relate to implantation!  But don't want to say too much as there are more experienced ladies on this thread who might wish to comment ... I'm sending you lots of    anyway and am really praying that we'll be reading some positive news from you soon.

Mikey - thanks for the PM, made me feel so much better buddy - you are a such an angel. 

Ck - I know your in bcn, but I'm thinking of you and hoping that today was a great success - oh, and DH enjoyed another great experience in that little room with the flat screen TV!!

Jogues - am pming you in a minute buddy.

Pinkflamingo - do hope all your dates fall into place, its a nightmare isn't it, but it'll all be worth it in the end (fingers crossed).

Must dash now
Love 
Gromie
x


----------



## joanne3

Hi 

Gromie - Just wanted to add about your lining.  I was on 2 Evopads from day one and my lining got to 8mm on day 6 and I have a history of very thin linings, so by doubling up I am sure you will be fine. 

I start my new job on Thursday and should be testing next Tuesday 20th at my clinic in the UK, but I will be in London with work.  Too scared to do my own test, please tell me what you would do?!!

Had no symptoms today, but last night in bed, I had a really odd stabbing pain.  First on the left really low down and then 10 mins later on the right hand side.  I'd had a temperature all evening and felt really odd.  Please let it be implantation, it was day 6/7!!

     

Jo
x


----------



## Mikeygirl

JUST GOT THE CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dr R just phoned to say our donor is having EC tommorrow so ET will be Friday at 12.45, eeek  !!!

She must have thought I was deranged as was so shocked I just kept giggling and saying thankyou    Hope my lining will be okay..it was only 6.4 yesterday and I usually have ET on day 21 whereas this will be day 15  

Have to find a flight/hotel etc now so wish me luck...

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jogues

G I R O N A 

A fact about Catalunya.We are taking about the number 1 michelin starred region in the world. If you are a foodie the world is your oyster in this region. In Catalunya you'll find the only woman ever to have 3 michelin stars (Carme Ruscalleda) and the best restaurant in the world El Bulli by Ferran Adria (He was there doing experiments before Heston Blumenthal with the Fat Duck&#8230
GIRONA
In reality, the best places to stay are around the city in the lovely country side (a bit like Tuscany) These are little hotels in beautiful old buildings with few rooms and incredible food . These are places to get lost and relax &#8230;
http://www.canaletaheras.com/
http://www.hoteldelteatre.com/
http://www.masfalgarona.com/
Mi husbands absolute favorite&#8230;
http://www.castelldemporda.com/
A classic
www.mastorrent.com

In the city itself is only smallish hotels but some of them are incredibly good value and magnificent location, check the candid photos and the comments of the travelers&#8230;

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g187499-Girona_Catalonia-Hotels.html

When I am Girona city this is where I like to eat&#8230;
We always start in the Plaza Independencia  as it is the starting point for the nice shops and pedestrian streets 
We always have the menu of the day in La Riba  and also Sushi Bar La Riba. Next door is the trendy sushi but we like the mostly the normal restaurant. Best fish and seafood in town .The gastronomic menu will blow your senses away if you like fish and seafood.
Boira- Downstairs is a lovely modern coffee and tea room and upstairs is the restaurant
Granja Volta i volta- Simple food served mostly outdoors in the terrace
Also, near Riba (a few yards on the same side of the Plaza), there is a basque tapas bar that is the real thing.
Other nice ones in and around the city&#8230;
Can Marc-C/Figuerola, 34
For the full works, here is a family that also publish great cuisine books. This is a Michelin experience though, so it is pricey. El Celler de  Can Roca
http://www.cellercanroca.com/
Another pricey one but catalan cuisine only
Numun- Pujada Polvorins, 1
Also near the autopista A-7 (Quart) there is Mas Batlle
http://www.masbatlle.com/
This is creative cuisine only
Restaurant Massana- C/Bonastruc de Porta, 10
Nice cuisine at competitive price
Mimolet- C/Pau Rodo,12

/links


----------



## jogues

wow* Mikey*  . Try to relax and noe it's hiting on me too...the call has arrived finally

*Jo*, it is normal to feel weird on your 2ww. Your temperature raises because of the progesterone. Try to put your feet up as muh as you can and relax   . We are all keeping everything crossed for all our 2ww buddies  
Gromie- What is a lemon curd thingy...I cook a lot but that must be english   I wish I could sniff it as I love home made puds. 
*Crusoe*, nice of you to come to the patchers rescue and let us trust the power of them patches  
Besos to all the lovely ladies too


----------



## joanne3

Good luck Mikey!  It is so exciting getting that call, lots of   to you!

Jo
x


----------



## sammid

Gosh this is getting really hectic.
Best wishes to Jo, Mikey, ck and everyone on 2ww or close to transfer.  
Hope all hotels/flights are sorted.

I'm just on the dummy run so I feel a bit like I'm playing the waiting game and it'll get so much worse too! So exciting to hear everybody else's news!

I feel really achey like I'm just about to get my period after almost 2 weeks on patches. I hope that means the linings are thick - got to wait til Thursday to find out. Does anyone else get achey? (Might be just my endometriosis?)

  to al!
Sam
x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Gromie - I think Dr O had 2nd thoughts and decided it was too tricky for me to schedule 26 - 31 March for tx as it was so close to the no-go week of 2nd April.  I am now waiting for AF as Dr O has said I can keep on Belara until 31 March and then onto the patches. So tx will now be mid April.  

Girls - what happens when I have my AF which Dr O forecasts for 4th April - do I start the patches straight away on day 1 of my April AF?

Jogues - any tips on where to eat in Barcelona?  We ate at a restaurant on Doctor Dou just off the Ramblas last time (Mama something ?).  But would like to try other places.  Can you recommend a particular area to stay - I dont know whether to stay in Barri Gotti or Barceloneta. We fancy somewhere with a little balcony and a nice view (not too noisy).  We will be getting the metro on the green line to Marques which we got from Placa Catalunya last time so need to be within walking distance of the metro.

Any recommendations most welcome  

Mikeygirl - hope everything goes well for you and at least you got a decent amount of notice from Marques.


----------



## Sally123

Wow things are really hotting up for us aren't they?!! I can really feel the energy and excitement starting to build up for us all and it feels wonderful to be in such happy, positive company!  I'm getting excited too, because I had my scan today (day  and lining is 10.2mm so very pleased and relieved - *Jogues*, I tried to do what you suggested and just think 'fat lining' thoughts last night to calm me down after my stressful day and do you know, they must have worked, hallelujah!  And thank you *Mikey * old chum, for doing such a great lining dance, once more your dances have worked a treat!

*Mikey* - you probably won't get chance to see this so have texted you too, to wish you all the very very very best for Friday - same goes to you too *Weehen* (and big hugs and welcome to our merry gang!  sending tons of luck and good vibes to you both    

*Pinkflamingo*, you are so right to postpone till April - no point at all having 'date stress' hanging over you in March! You need to be as calm and relaxed as possible since this whole malarkey will send you half loopy anyway ! You start the patches on the first day of proper red bleeding (ie not when AF is still light or brown, but proper full on, so can be day 2 of cycle for some girls).

*CK and Janeah*, you won't see this till after your ET's but hope they went well and we can't wait to hear your experiences, please post when you can - meanwhile sending lots of sticky vibes    

*Sammid* - I have been having mild AF type achiness during the patches, which like you I have interpreted as being the lining growing (and my scan today was fine so hopefully you are growing a nice 'forest' too!!).

Dr O is due to ring me Thurs to let me know how my [back-up] donor is doing and from that we should be able to work out when DH and I need to fly out, likely to be weekend or Monday for egg collection, and then ET around Tues-Thurs next week. Feeling a lot calmer about it all than I did yesterday when they were trying to give us zero notice to fly out that very day due to their mix-up. HOWEVER, when I thought more about it, apart from the lack of notice to arrange care for our son, the other things 'against' it were the fact that I hadn't had my lining scan at that time, plus of course, we hadn't been abstaining from sex since we weren't expecting to be going out that soon! And since we have to do enough abstaining over the period leading up to EC and after ET, I hadn't wanted to deprive DH TOO much last weekend, so we had been "getting jiggy with it" quite a bit  (sorry, TMI, but when you are going out for a semen sample, you do need time to 'get levels up' again!). Anyway, sure now that all will be well, but still worried about flights as Bristol is getting soooo expensive so I am very envious of you, *Weehen*, getting cheapie flights from Leeds!

*Jogues* as ever, thank you so much for being a walking encyclopaedia of knowledge on Barca and Girona, I really appreciate all these 'tips from the inside'!

love to all you girls, from Sally xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Sally - that is just what Dr O said to me.

Thanks also for comment about when to start patches - I would have just started on first day - there is so much to learn on IVF.


----------



## Debs44

Hi All

Does anyone know how much it costs to get a taxi from Girona Airport to the Clinic please?

Debs44.


----------



## vivienss

Hi everyone  
How long does it usually take to find a donor. I now it will probably vary but just looking for an average? 

Reading everyone's news just can't wait to get started!


----------



## Gromie

Dear Mikeygirl

Meant to get up super early this am to catch you ..... sorry, but if you haven't already left, here's wishing you the very best of luck for your tx on Friday. Look forward to speaking to you next and I know you will, but take lots of   with you!  

Good luck to Ck and Weehen also.

Love Gromie
x


----------



## jogues

*Debs*, I have a girl in Girona that I always use for taxi. She is very nice and chatty and I always call her on her mobile and she picks me and drops me always on time and we a massive grin. If you want I can call her and ask her if she in her taxi can take you and for how much (I'll try my best to knock out a discount) . Tell me if you want me to call her. Also if you are taking any children I can ask her about coleague with big taxi. She can wait for you probably outside the clinic and take you back up to Girona. The girl is lovely and as I travel a lot to Girona I like her to pick me up and take me everywhere. Also, when in Girona, as it is so small city *you can only take taxis * in Plaza Independencia and El Corte Ingles (and in the Airport, of course). Anywhere else, you have to call them on the phone. She does not speak much english but I can give her all the instructions (where to collect you, where totake you exactly, to wait for you, and to take you back wherever you want). 
It will be expensive, but it will be safe and comfy. Let me know
*Sammid* and *Vivienss*, even if it is not us, I feel in my heart that a bit of me is Mikey, Gromie, Debs, CK, PK,Sally, Joanne,etc...    . Our time will come us well


----------



## weehen

Hi Mikeygirl

I didn't get to speak to Dr Walker myself but I'm sure I'd have been completely excitable too. Haven't managed to do any work since the call. far too giddy  

Our transfer takes place at 1230 on Friday!! I'll keep a look out for you. I spent most of the day looking for accomodation. Lots of recommendations but most of the best were booked up. Finally we opted for Balmes Hotel which was recommended by someone in the accomodation abroadies link. Apparently it's a bit Novotelish but the room was really quiet and it did the job. So if your still looking try there and ask for a room that overlooks the pool and garden,

Lets hope we can both calm down soon and chill for Friday. I've contacted Valerie the acupuncturist for a couple of sessions, hopefully, as i've been having acupuncture for a while and it's fab.


----------



## jogues

*Weehen*    tell us afterwards if you liked the acupuncture lady. Ww will be thinking of you and *Mikey* today   . 
Dr O sent me an email to confirms that DH cariotipo is normal. So he is well chuffed...


----------



## Marina

Debs

A Taxi costs 15-20 euros from airport to IM, and the same back of course, when you get to the airport there are always plenty outside.

vivienss there is no waiting list for donors at IM just start usually straight Way.

Mikeygirl and everyone else, good luck with your TX best wishes to all of you for a successful outcome  

Love

Marina


----------



## jogues

Hi *Marina*...nice to see you back with us. That price is from Girona Airport?? I thought Debs was asking taxi price from Girona Airport. It can't be 15 to 20 euros, can it? . Please post back as I am interested too.
How are you feeling with your pregnancy, are you resting nicely?


----------



## jkh

Hello all,
but especially CK, mikeygirl and Sally - wishing you so much luck with your ETs. 

And Jo on 2ww - from the reading I did on the 2ww boards about symptons it seems you cannot really tell due to the treatment and the medication - it is so hard  to go through this wait. Keep as busy as you can and try not to go too mad!

Hi to everyone else and hope things go well for you too wherever you are at
Jules
x


----------



## Marina

Hi Jogues

I am a silly billy  no that price is from BCN airport I am sorry for misleading you there, I have never arrived into Girona  only Barcelona one, why are some of you arriving into Girona? 

Good Luck everyone

Love crackpot Marina


----------



## Debs44

Hi Marina

Girona airport is very cheap to fly into.  I can get 2 flights from Blackpool to Girona for 65 GBP.  As I am going out to IM for EC so only get 24 hours notice.  A lot of the flights into Girona leave UK at tea-time so means you can travel out same day, I didn't know how long the journey was from Girona to the centre, I know it is 1 hours 10 minutes on the bus, so I thought maybe 40 minutes by taxi, I thought even if I get a taxi, still quids in!

Hope your feel bloomin!

Debs44.


----------



## Debs44

Dear Jogues

Thank you so much your your post, it is lovely of you to do this for me.  Do you mean she would take us from the airport in Girona to IM and wait outside whilst we do sample then take us to hotel! what a service!

How far is it by taxi from Girona to IM do you think, what do you think it would cost?


Debs44.


----------



## alison 5

Hi everyone, have been away on hols and trying to catch up with everyones
posts, i did post before i left but it didnt seem to get posted !!!!
whow talk about busy on here.......
first of all good luck to Weehen and Mikeygirl how exciting hope all goes
well for friday looking forward to hearing all the good news on your
return.
Jogues, you could get a job for the Spanish tourist board, what wonderful
information you keep giving us all, you are a great help, tks.
Pinkflamingo, i think its prob best to wait if you are concerned about timings
i was going to try for a feb treatment but with our holiday and we are away
this weekend i though it would be less stressful if i waited till the following
month (as much as i wanted to to start straight away !!)
Jo, its so tough this 2 ww thinking of you.
Gromie, like the girls have said by increasing the patches im sure will help
considerably.
Sally, what a panic for you, glad it seems sorted and hope all goes well
for next week.  Re your patches, IM sent me 75m patches for my treatment
next month so i email Dr Redondo and queried this and she said like you
to use 1 1/2 patches. (although i do have some 100m patches left so
hopefully i can use them up first).
As for me well i email IM to say my period started 6/2 so hopefully everything
can be lined up for my next period in March so looking like middle to end
of March for me..........Xmas baby !!!!!!!
I have to go as i have a friend coming this afternoon, take care everyone
love alison 5 xx


----------



## Sally123

*Alison * - how great to hear from you, hope you had a good holiday and are feeling relaxed! Good luck for next month's tx cycle, how exciting!

*Gromie* - my fellow Welsh woman! - really sorry, I completely forgot in my posting yesterday to wish you well with doubling up on the patches. From what some of the girls are saying, this seems to work extremely effectively so I hope you will be 'foresty as foresty can be' (as Mikey would say!) before too long! Go girl!  

Hoping to hear an update soon from *CK* and *Janeah*, very keen to know how they both got on yesterday!

By the way,all this talk of Girona, anyone know if you can fly there from Bristol? - all the cheapo direct flights to BCN have gone (average now £120 *each way * plus taxes on top!!) so we might consider doing the same thing....

love to all, Sal x


----------



## jogues

*Debs*, I talked to my girl *Estel* in Girona. I think you'll be delighted to know that because you are my friend, she is happy to pick you up, take you to the clinic, wait for you and get you back for 180 euros ( you should tip her well because I have found out that it is 150-160 only from the airpot to Barcelona!).I'll get her a cookie box from Harrods next time I see her. Cookie boxes or anything with the logo Harrods goes down very well down there 

I told her that you need a small intervention in the CIMA clinic (next door to la Masia) so she'll drop you there No more explanations are necessary.

besos and I pm you


----------



## cb64

Hi all

*Weehen* - good luck from one Leeds lass to another - I have everything crossed for you. thanks for your email i will respond to you personally.

good luck also to *CK, mikeygirl and Sally * - lots of positive vibes.

I'm sure we could all do with seeing some positive outcomes from IM to give us all hope.

best wishes and good luck to all whatever stage you are at.

cb64 (aka Debs)


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi there IM-ers,
Just having a break from packing etc..
We have flights and hotel sorted. Flights were VERY expensive from Stansted - £530 return (plus £30 cab each way)   but I suppose at least we got them at short notice and it is only 30 mins from home. We fly out tommorrow morning at 7.30am.
We have booked three nights in Grand Hotel Central which is on Via Laietana 30 near the old cathedral. Got an okay deal on Expedia, cheaper than direct with the hotel. The hotel we stayed in last time had no availability but we know the area and the hotel looks lovely - the rooms have DVD players in so we are taking our box sets of the West Wing which we got for Xmas so we can really chill out...*Jogues* this may sound a silly question honey, but will DVD's bought in the UK work in a player in Barca? I think they should as european 
Have spoken to Valerie Mendels today and booked in my acupuncture sessions before and after ET at 12.45 (just after Weehen at 12.30!). They actually want me there at 11.15 so I can take this specific pill which will reduce the risk of another ectopic pregnancy acc to Dr R. I have never heard of it before (Indometacine) but if I can prevent it happening again then I most definitely will. So I have acupuncture 10-11am and the 2.30-3.30pm. Cost is 130EUROS.
Does anyone know how far it is to walk from the IM building where you have your initial consultation to the place they do ET? My husband can't walk very far and if possible I would like to leave the wheelchair at the hotel save me having to lug it around after ET..but if it is quite a way then we will take it..
*Sally * - hello my lovely, obviously I won't get to hear about what happens with Dr O tommorrow as not sure when I will get to log on in Barca - so when you get a mo, do text me as I will be thinking of you lots  xx
*Gromie * - have PM'd you as not sure the number you gave me is okay? I have been texting you but no reply since yesterday..Can you pm me with it again pls as want to keep in communicado whilst in barca  Be thinking of you on Friday xx
*Alison5* - lovely to see you hun, hope you have had a good break away and so pleased you have a plan in place..take care xx
Better go now but will check in later..stop me fretting here 
Love to all, Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## jogues

OOOHHH I love the West Wing ...You will be able to play it in Barcelona. *Mikey*, you are in Via Laietana. There, not very far from your hotel is the restaurant Nerys which is not very modern or chi chi but the food is excellent.Catalan/spanish very healthy and ok priced. The fish there is daily catch so it is fantastic. I think you get done next door at the CIMA perhaps Joanne or Marina or any of the kind ladies that had already ET can reply to this. 
Mikey, if you can cross the very trafficky and populated via laietana and go into the the Gothic. It is magical. Also in Laietana, within walking distance (short one) is the Hotel Suizo and just in the ground floor there is a nice cafe and a very famous pastisserie with nice homemade cakes,etc yum yum. Never heard of Indometacine, what does it do exactly, hun? 

MUCHA SUERTE Y MUCHOS BESOS


----------



## vivienss

Mikeygirl thanks for your message. Most appreciated especially as you must be rushed off you feet. 

All the best for Friday. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mikeygirl

Thanks *Jogues* ...sorry I have no idea what Indometacine does  Was just told it helps to reduce risk of another ectopic pregnancy and that they give it to all women who have had one. Just googled it quickly and they use it with people with arthirtis  Anyways am happy to take it as would never want that to happen again but I will check with the Ectopic Pregnancy Trust when I get back to see if they have heard of it. Thanks for the two recommendations...may try to the cafe tommorrow afternoon although we are going for dinner at Nonell which is just by the gothic cathedral. Had dinner there on our last stay and the food was fab. Think the rest of the time may just be hotel or room service 
Popping off now as need to dish up DH's valentines dinner - Superb Marinated Pork with Roast Rhubarb (Jamie Oliver recipe and it is lovely) and Roast potatoes..will pop back one last time to check for *Gromie * (where are you honey...need to check your mobile number with you  ) then will try and log on when possible in Barca 
Love to all, Mikey xxxxx


----------



## Janeah

Hi Ladies,

Wow - so much has been going on I just can't keep up!

Mikeygirl - the ET takes place at the building next door (in the big building with CIMA on the roof) - it is not far - a couple of hundred metres at most.

I know what you mean about the short notice being so frustrating (particularly when working or when no-one knows what is going on) but I really wouldn't recommend anyone booking flights / accommodation ahead of time as it so difficult to predict when ET will occur and to change the flights can be really expensive  (Ryanair and Easyjet in particular seem to have loads of charges). Flying to Girona and getting the coach to Barcelona is really easy though so worth considering if Barcelona flights are expensive.

Had transfer on Tues - went really well. Dr R went thru both donor profiles (we had DD) - hair / skin / eye colour, height, blood group, age etc with us and wanted to make sure we were comfortable with everything and to answer all our questions. They collected 12 eggs of which 8 fertilised and 5 made it to transfer day and were very good quality so they were able to implant 2 and freeze 3 (was absolutely thrilled at this). The transfer went very smoothly - we were able to see the transfer(very small and grainy though) on the 'TV screen'. Afterwards waited in the room for a couple of minutes then they called us a cab to our hotel and then took it easy for the rest of the day (it was a glorious day in Barcelona so it was difficult to just lie down but there was no way I was going to risk doing anything) and have now arrived back at home so am keeping everything crossed for the 2WW.

By the way, will a local GP do the pregnancy blood test or are they difficult about this (when we had to get our blood tests done before initial consultation we had to wait weeks for the results) - any ideas??

CK - hope all went well for you too.

Mikeygirl, Weehen and Sally - fingers crossed for your transfers.

Take care all

Janeah


----------



## wishes

Hi everyone, 
Ive taken a break from the boards and cant believe the action that has been happening .
Is it that valentines feeling or what  

Just want to wish you all all the best for a successful outcome in the next while.

Alison 5 hang in there looks like I might take a trip to Barcelona about the same time as yourself. Its nice to have a plan and move forward with everyone.

DH has been using computer for study which I cannot discourage so dont know when Ill get back to the boards.
Ill be dying to hear how everyone gets on and want to send you all    

My goodness the flurry of activity is contagious.
Mikey where has the time gone? the transfer room is in the big building next door to IM. Be warned its quite tiny. Anyone tried changing in the corner  Is it just me or would Hoodini training be beneficial?

Delighted to see you all moving and shaking. 
Best for now,
Wishes


----------



## jogues

Mikey and Gromie...buen viaje. Not long to go for your dreams .Janeah, how lucky to get three frosties! That is great news hon, try to enjoy the dreaded . There are a few of you on it. I'm glad it has been so smooth for you. We are going to have a flurry of   in this thread     
Wishes, have you had teatment there already? Did you have a good experience? 

Besos to everybody


----------



## Mikeygirl

Janeah - am so pleased to hear you had a smooth transfer - Dr R will do ours so feel reaaly boosted that she was okay   Wishing you a speedy time till test date..and sending lots of     to boost your reserves..talk soon xx

Wishes - lovely to see you hun...have thought about you often   Will catch up more when I get back..

CK - thinking of you - hope all went well xx

Love to everyone - am well and truly off now!!!

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## alison 5

Janeah, glad your ET went well and 3 frosties fantastic news, take it easy
over the next 2weeks.
Wishes lovely to hear from you, it would be great to have a cycle buddie
for March, keep in touch.
Mikeygirl really hope your trip goes well.
take care  Alison 5 x


----------



## jkh

Hi Janeah
Sorry I missed you out before, sounds like  a  great ET, lots of luck and  courage for the next 2 weeks.
Re blood test - usually via GP you will not get results quickly, if they even do it at all, some people seem to have had trouble with this?
I went to local private hospital, it cost £45 but you get the result within 4 hours  rather than  a week on the NHS for blood test results , round here anyway - definitely worth the money! But I needed to get my GP to refer me for the blood test, seems a bit of a nonsense  if private health care system but there you go.
However, if you live in London I know the London Fertility Clinic ( in Harley St) does blood tests and you can self-refer , don't know the cost.  I have lost the phone number , sorry , but check their website.
I went there - to the LFC-  for my pre ET scan in case anyone needs somewhere quick, not that costly  (about £100) and where you can self refer for scans.
A private scan locally was going to cost me a fortune and needed GP referral and I didn't have enough time to arrange that, fancied a day in London, but didn't want the trip for a blood test which I could get done cheaply nearer home.

My news is that I had my 20 week scan yesterday, all ok, major relief, and we found out it's  a boy! So happy and feel I can really start to relax about it all now. But still waking up far too early every day with my mind racing!


Wishing you all well.

Jules
x


----------



## Debs44

Dear Jogues

Thank you for all the trouble you have gone to calling your friend re taxi from Girona.  When you say she will pick us up at Airport take us to IM and then back, do you mean when we are ready to leave 3 days later after ET, take us back to the Airport for 180 Euro?  That is good, thank you, but will probably only use Girona as last resort if no flights to Barcelona City, as we have to do fresh sample may only get 24 hours notice, hopefully 48 hours we will be fine.

Debs44.


----------



## Debs44

Dear Jogues

Can you tell me where Parc Guell is, it looks fantastic! As we will be in BCN for 5 days next month during ET I'd love to visit.  If we are staying in the Gothic Quarter what would be the best way to get there.  Is there a bus from Place De Catalanya do you know.  I'm going to get a T10 ticket to travel around, does this cover Maria Christina, is it in Zone 1?



Thanks 
Debs.


----------



## Sally123

*Janeah*, so happy to hear that your ET went well - what a great result (and 3 frosties too) - was yours a proven donor, it does sound like she was! The little room where you have ET done is far TOO small though isn't it? You have to do a sort of undignified scramble to get your clothes off behind that tiny screen in one corner. It felt to me like trying to get changed under your towel on a busy beach! 

Now you have the 2ww   , but here's hoping you enjoy it - I enjoyed mine last time, and felt amazingly calm throughout. Lots of nice treats is the order of the day, a good excuse to indulge in a few books, magazines and videos to help the wait along! 

*Jules -* brilliant to hear from you and how wonderful to learn that your babe is a boy (boys rule says me as the mum of a 5 yr old son, but of course we are now secretly dreaming and crossing our fingers for a little girl ....although of course just a pregnancy would be nice ).

Still awaiting the promised call from IM to update me on my donor, will ring them if I haven't heard by 4pm.
love to all, Sally xx


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi ladies,
Just a quickie to say that we arrived safely with no travel problems here in sunny barca this morning. Hotel is perfect and have spent afternoon wandering, eating, drinking and people watching - very relaxed...feeling very   for tommorow´s transfer but do wish we knew we had two good embies to put back..Oh well, time will tell!!
Will report back when I can..
Sally and Gromie - thinking of you lots and hope you are both okay...have pm´d you. 
Love to all - hope everyone is enjoying their weekends  
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Sally123

Mikey, whahee it is all happening for you! What a great start to your tx journey - feeling so relaxed and chilled can only be a good thing!  Here's to an equally good day tomorrow, sending you tons of      buddy and have PM'd you. Sal xxxx


----------



## Gromie

Dear ladies

Just to update you that I rec'd a call from Dr R this pm calling me out to bcn this Saturday, for tx on Sunday!  Can't believe it, because I have another scan tomorrow and wasn't expecting it.  Its highly likely that my lining will have reached the desired thickness by tomorrow, so have already booked flights and accomm in anticipation.  But the call came out of the blue and was really unexpected!  

Have been in contact with Mikeygirl, and just texted her to tell her my news.  Also managed to book into the same hotel as it looks really beautiful - Grand Hotel Central.  We'll probably be able to meet up on Saturday now, so it'll be wonderful! Mikey, if you are reading this, perhaps we can go to the chat room later, depending on what you'll be doing of course - understand if can't make.

Sally - Have you heard anything yet?  I've entered your mob. no. into my phone now, just in case you happen to be out in bcn soon.  Wouldn't it be fab if we were all out there together?  We'll be flying back on Tuesday.  

Jogues - After all that, couldn't get a flight from Bristol to Girona on Saturday, so now staying in Bcn and flying direct.  Never mind, perhaps another time, but will definately be paying a visit as it really does sound very nice!

Must dash now, couple more things to do,

Best wishes to everyone else!

Lots of Love
Gromie
x


----------



## Janeah

Thanks for everyone's good wishes.

Jules - so pleased at your news that is just fantastic. I took your advice and called our local private clinic who agreed to do the scan without any letter etc - I was so pleased I didn't ask them how much! - but don't think they will be unreasonable.

Debs - think you can get a bus from Catalunya to Park Guell - it takes about 10 minutes or so. I think the Bus number was 24 or 25 - we got 'Lonely Planet' and 'Rough Guide' out from the Library and took them with us when we were there for a few days as they have loads of really good info on when things are open / how to get there etc. T10 definitely goes as far as Maria Christina and you can use on buses and metro.

Mikeygirl - glad you has such a smooth journey to BCN - am sure this is a good sign for the rest of your trip - good luck for tomorrow.

Sally - hope you have received your call by now. You are so right about that tiny room, I am pretty clumsy and undignified at the best of times so it was rather a struggle for me plus there were 6 of us in the room so a real squeeze!

Take Care everyone

Janeah


----------



## jogues

Hi *Debs*, Estel's offer is for a one off go. It is Girona airport-clinic-wait-hotel in BCN or Girona airport-clinic-wait-hotel back in Girona. All the info on park Guell  http://www.gaudiallgaudi.com/AA010.htm I recommend that you also see Casa Batllo  in Parreig de Gracia which is his Masterpiece.

Here you will find all the buses and destinations and anything you want to move with public transport in BCN   

http://www.tmb.net/en_US/home.jsp. You can downlod and print maps, etc also

Girls- ANOTHER BIG EVENT-FAIR LOOMING   Graphispag 19 february until 25 february

*Sally*, *Gromie * and *Mikey*...fat sticky warm vibes to you all  

*Janeah* and *CK* much amor for your embies and patience 

Besos to everybody

/links


----------



## Janeah

Gromie - just read your post -  am sure your lining will be fine with the extra patches but good luck with the scan anyway. How exciting being in BCN at the same time as Mikeygirl 9and maybe Sally too) - at this rate we should try for a FF block booking hotel discount!

Janeah


----------



## jogues

Dear *Gromie*...great that you can stay with *Mikey*...Have a wonderful time in BCN and start munching brazil nuts daily! I pm you tomorrow and I.ll send you a  special to your mobile for Sunday event. Remember that you still have time to get even fatter in your lining until then. *Debs* if you want to stay in the Gothic quartier the place to be is HOTEL NERI, if you can afford it, it is a n 18th Century palazzo. This is authentic catalan ...They have a lovely coffee place with a secret patio so ALL OF YOU walking in the Gothic, stop there and have a herbal tea here and soak up the calm...
http://www.jpmoser.com/hotel_neri_barcelona.html

where are CK and Pinkers...girls we miss u

besos

/links


----------



## Debs44

Dear Jogues

Thanks for all your info. I will look into everything.

Debs44.


----------



## jogues

Parreig de Gracia ...oops it's Passeig de Gracia

http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Casa_Batllo.html

besos

/links


----------



## sammid

Hi All,
Hope eveything is going well for those in Spain/on the way/coming back.  

I had a scan on my dummy run today (after 2 weeks on patches) and thickness is 0.77cm which I think is 7.7mm. (Is this a good value?)

Gromie, Glad you linings are OK now!

Getting very achey. Feeling a bit odd - patches of warmth/pressure in neck and chest - what does this mean!!?? Anyway swap to progesterone on Monday.
My hubby made me a nice dinner for valentine's day yesterday whcih cheered me up. 

Can't wait to hear the next exciting installment.

Lots of love to all,
Sam
xx


----------



## sammid

Me again! What with talk of restaurants, does anyone else feel hungry all the time in Barcelona?! We've been to some really nice restuarants mostly up from the the Corte Ingles Square uptowards Diagonal but the portions are always too small!
Any hints on getting a square meal greatfully appreciated! 
Sam


----------



## Debs44

Hi Everyone

I am trying to get an average of when Doner's Eggs are normally collected, as IM have just said between 10 and 18 days.  As they use low stimulation maybe it takes longer.

I would love to here from anyone on this subject.

Debs44.


----------



## joanne3

Hi All,

It really has gone mad on here!
Yes, ET is in building next door (apparantly the King of Spain has his medicals there!).

Good luck to the ladies having their ET this weekend    

Official test date on Tuesday  !!!

Need a bit of advice....I had really bad cramps early hours of this morning.  I am praying it could be the end of implantation, but so nervous it could be  .  But, I've had no pain at all today.  Any advice or has anyone else experienced this?  Is it true that pessaries can really stop your AF from arriving?

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Debs44

Dear Janeah

Thank you for the info on the T10 ticket and the bus to Park Guell.

Love 
Debs44.


----------



## Sally123

Hi girls

Well, I had a call from Dr Olivares this morning and they want us to be at the clinic on Monday for egg collection day, with my ET on Weds 21st, so it is all happening! I have just booked our flights (easyjet from bristol, about £600 return, eeek!) and guess what, we are staying at GRAND HOTEL CENTRAL too, along with Gromie and Mikey! (sorry Grom, I PM'd you just now before reading your posting so didn't realise you will be at that hotel too, how brilliant, deffo can meet up then!!)

*Mikey* just texted me to say her ET for today now been postponed until Sunday. She didn't say why but I am going to ring her after lunch and find out more. It does mean that she will have to reschedule her flight home and stay on at the hotel a while longer, but on the upside, she will have me and Gromie for girly company for a day or two!

*Jo*, sending you lots of   but try not to worry too much - apparently it is rare to start AF whilst on the pessaries and patches, plus I know of at least one BFP who complained of nasty pains a day or so before testing day!! I think it is genuinely very hard to 'interpret' pains during the 2ww, so just try your best to relax and think positive thoughts   

*Jogues,* will try the Hotel Neri for herbal tea, thanks for the recommendation!

*Deb * - I think that donors are on meds for around 12 -14 days on average but it all depends how quickly they respond. Low meds mean sometimes a slower response of course.

love to all, will try and post again before we go but so much to organise now and my parents arrive tomorrow to care for DS whilst we are away so may not get chance, if not, will post as soon as i can!

love to all, esp to *Jo* for testing on Tuesday   and *Janeah, CK * and all others on 2ww

Sally xx


----------



## jogues

*Sammid*...you lining is fab 7.7mm is excellent.You should ask about your other symptons if you are uncomfortable, maybe you are more of pill girl like Mikey.She is taking her oestrogen orally. I wolud e mail my doctor to ask, but there is no question it is working as you have a nice lining. 
*Sally*, I would like to have a little camera and see you all lovely girls emotional at having met in the most extraordinary circumstances. Please send Mikey and Gromie all our FAT STICKY GOOD VIBES  
*Jo*, easier said than done but you need to RELAX and PUT YOUR FEET UP. The times I have been on progesterone it always plays dirty tricks on you. I f you feel pain, let yourself feel it and go wih your body. You'll be fine.Progesterone delays the arival of AF 
*Deb*, i was told that donors go on very low doses of drugs and so that they have minimum discomfort and can repeat the experience if everything was fine and dandy. That results in a low number off eggs (for their age and health) and sometimes a delayed EC.
*Janeah* and *CK*  best wishes  
*Gromie*, I have pm you a very special message that I want you to share with Mikey and Sally. Much good karma to all of you

besos


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi jogues, Debs and everyone

Still waiting for my AF - typical isnt it - you hope it never comes and that you might be preggars - and when you want it to come it doesnt!  Have been having twinges since Tuesday but nothing.  Belara still in my kitchen cupboard ready for action.  I dont suppose it matters too much as Dr O wants me to start this week and then continue until end March so I shall be using more than 1 box of Belara.

Does anyone know how much scans would be in the north west area and where you might go?

Hope Mikeygirl is ok - I'm quite worried about why her tx has been delayed.

Horrendous prices for you lot north of Birmingham it seems.  Dont know whether this is due to a double whammy of school hols and valentines day and exhibitions. Glad I managed to avoid Easter.

Jogues - have you heard of the Hotel Colon - I am hoping to stay there as there are balconies facing La Seu Cathedral and apparently it is pedestrianised so no traffic noise?  Looked at the Neri but this is way out of our price range.  Also considering the Banyss Oriental.  

Good luck to all girls out at the moment and wishing you every success with your tx's.


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I'm just dropping in to say and hi and send some postitive vibes to all those having treatment at the moment or in the 2ww. There seem so many of you and I am having trouble keeping track of everyone. Apologies for that but whoever you are, wherever you are and whatever stage you are at, good luck or should I say Buena suerte !!!

Wishes and Alison5 - it looks like we will all be cycle buddies together as we are looking at transfer for mid March too! Had a major mix up with IM this week as they seemed to have assigned us two donors one for March and one for April!!! All sorted now thankfully - March here we come.

Debs - was it you who asked about Parc Guell? You must go it is great but I recommend going early in the day as it gets packed especially when the weather is good. As well as the bus you can get there on the metro but it sort of falls between 2 stops and it is quite an uphill walk to get there - but definately worth it.

Good luck everyone
Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## jogues

*Pinkers* Banys Orientalis is MAGNIFICENT...I will be impressed if you get a room there though...Their reservations are done months in advance. The place is amazing and good value.You would be the first person Iknow that got a room there  
Hotel Colon is quite good location but it is busy. If I had to choose in the Gothic, I'd go for the NERI hotel. It is more intimate. 

Besos

Re:eating...I never ever  eat in the touristy areas and try to always decide where I definately want to go. Barcelona is a gastronomic heaven so I will be posting a special on restaurants tonight or tomorrow. By the way, El Corte Ingles is famous for their day menu that changes every day. It is a perfect quality square meal at a really good price. If you are on the area get the day menu (1,30pm to 3,30pm I think)


----------



## Debs44

Dear All you lovely, lovely helpful Ladies

Does the El Prat Airport Bus stop at Espanya metro Station on the way in to the centre does anyone know? as I may be best just to jump on the Airport Bus, get off At Espanya and get on metro 4 stops and I'm at IM! my flight gets in at 11.20 and they said I need to be there for latest 1pm to do sample for egg culture.

A taxi from El Prat to IM, someone quoted 15-20, other people quote 20-30 Euros?  

Debs44.


----------



## crusoe

Debs - I am pretty certain the bus does stop at Espanya but I think you have to ring the bell. I didn't once and the bus went sailing on to Catalyuna!!
I have paid varying prices for taxis 20 Euros sounds about right to me. Be warned in my experience not many taxi drivers in BCN speak English (why should they) so it's handy to have the address written on a bit of paper.

Love Crusoe


Crusoe


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hello Jogues and everyone

El Cortes Ingles - I think that is on the Placa Catalunya isnt it - the big store- what a good tip - we'll definitely be dropping in there for a meal.

Look forward to your Restaurant Special - can you put street names on as I have a map and then I'll circle them.  Would it be ok to ask what restaurants to avoid as well  (you might have to PM with this one)?

We visited a good pizza place just off Placa Catalunya - we couldnt read the signs needless to say - but found out when we paid they said 1/2 price - lovely surprise !


----------



## jogues

I am working on my list. It will be posted later tonight I pomise. I'll send the list with a map by quartiers so it is easier to locate them. The list will be like this 

1)Michelin stars restaurants- If you feel really generous to yourself and want a super treat
2)Good Market Cuisine/Mediterranean/Catalan My favourite category together with the one above I'm afraid
3)Vegetarian
4)Creative. Love this category too as this are the people fighting to get the Michelin star
5)Other mixes (Thai, Indian...)

I'll go on then...Crusoe, you and me should be thinking on writing a manual for IM girls. Your recommendations to Debs are spot on.
Besos
Got pm from the lovely *Gromie*, her scan alright (7mm) and will have her ET on monday. So please girls have her in your thoughts together with *Mikey* and *Sally*


----------



## Gromie

Dear lovely ladies

The result of my scan was 7mm today, so everything is falling into place and we're now having ET on Monday.  Dr Redondo felt that it would better as will allow endometrium to grow a tad more.  So just finished packing the case and now ready for the off! 

Jo - I'll be back on Tues, so I'm really crossing everything for you, lots of   for a positive result next week.

Am looking forward to our rendezvous Sally and Mikeygirl ....

Oh, Ck also thinking of you, not sure when you will get to read this, but warm wishes to you and DH and hope the little one(s) are nestling in nicely!

Jogues - many, many thanks for your posts, I'm pleased that our hotel is just up from the El Born district.  That's where we stayed last time and really enjoyed.  Also a nice row of restaurants down by the marina (within walking distance) in an old refurbished brick building, the fish is so fresh, yum can't wait.  I'm going to treat this trip like Ck did, a mini holiday!  

Thanks for everyone for your lovely posts and well wishes, I really do appreciate it and it has definitely helped me leading up to this milestone - I think you are all wonderful!

Love 
Gromie
xxx


----------



## jogues

This a list that I hope will help you whatever your taste and your pocket. There are great restaurants in the province but I thought best to find those good ones that would be near where you are by quartiers and type of food

Here is a map with the quartiers

http://www.oh-barcelona.com/district_map.php3?lan=3


Michelin stardom 

Marcblau  Roger de Llúria, 23 Eixample Derecha Metro Line 4 (yellow) station Urquinaona
This is the enfant terrible of Spanish cuisine; he has a really fresh take on seasonal food. The restaurant is beautiful and a great experience all round
Jean Luc Figueras Santa Teresa, 10 (between Gran Vía y el Paseo de Gracia) Gracia He's had his Michelin since 1995. So this is a classic. This was the old fashion atelier of the great maestro Balenciaga. The place is magic in a palazzo.Great for wine tasters.
Restaurante Hisop Ptge Marimon, 9 Sarriá - Sant Gervasi off the Avinguda Diagonal near Plaza de Francesc Macia. 3 young chefs with a different way to cook tradicional food and creative cuisine as well.
Restaurante Druida  Parlament, 54 Eixample Izquierda, Metro: L2 San Antonio Bus: 35, 38 y 68 Food by Antonio Infante Maitre Rotisseur based on first class ingredients.
Restaurante Àbac Carrer del Rec, 79-89 Born Near Estacion de Francia railway station. Pedestrian street near Av. Marquès de l'Argentera, 11.( Inside Hotel Park) Michelin chef Xavier Pellicer&#8230;note that his prices are still ok for all the michelin stardom because of the location of the restaurant&#8230;Soon he will be leaving out to the high Barcelona and the prices will go the same way&#8230;
Alkimia Indústria, 79 Gracia Jordi Vila exquisite take on catalan origins
Via Veneto Ganduxer, 10 Sarria-Tibidabo A classic in luxury and the place of choice of Salvador Dali. This is best wine cellar in Catalunya. You can have a guided visit to the cellar. http://www.viavenetorestaurant.com/english/viaveneto.htm

Good Catalan/Mediterranean food 

7 Portes Pg. Isabel II, 14 Ciutat Vella Metro: L4 and L3 (Drassanes and Barceloneta) buses: 14-17-39-40-45-100 This is a traditional place where everybody has to visit at least once for a fideua or a proper paella. It is very tipical and authentic since 1836 is one of the oldest restaurants.
Arenal  Paseo Barceloneta, s/n Barceloneta - Port Vell . Espectacular location, you can touch and smell the sea. Great fish and popular tapas. In front of Hospital del Mar by the beach 
Restaurante Gran París Muntaner 182 Eixample Izquierda You can have smaller portions served as tapas if you want to try several dishes
Restaurante Can Majó  Almirall Aixada, 23.Barceloneta - Port Vell Fabulous sea terrace. Super fresh no nonsense fish and seafood
Restaurante Mirador  (catalan-french) Sant Francesc de Paula, 2 Barrio Gótico
Restaurante Temporada Paradis  Pº Manuel Girona, 7 Do we know this street?
Pedralbes This is where the poshest people live in Barcelona but the restaurant is very popular 
Tapelia Paseo de Gracia  Paseo de Gracia, 15 Eixample Izquierda Passeig de Gràcia corner with Gran Vía Their main specialty is rice it is a really good place for comfy lovely seasonal food. It is great after all that shopping in Passeig de Gracia 
La Lluna  Santa Anna, 20 Barrio Gótico This is incredible quality/price. They have fixed menú prices for really good quality meal. This is off las Ramblas in the gothic quartier so it is very central
Torre d´Alta Mar  Passeig Joan de Borbó, 88. Torre Sant Sebastiá.Barceloneta - Port 75 m above sea, good views and unique place, you pay extra for the location though
El Asador de Aranda  Avenida Tibidabo , 31 Sarriá - Sant Gervasi Beautiful modernist palazzo. Great experience. Proper typical Spanish food for meat lovers mostly
Attic Rambles, 120 Barrio Gótico Another well located restaurant in beautiful surroundings
Galleria Gastronomica  Pasatge de la Concepció, 7 Eixample Izquierda Great atmosphere, central location and superb fish

Vegetarian

Restaurante Sésamo comida sin bestias  Sant Antoni Abat, 52 Raval Metro: Sant antoni (L2). 10 minutes walking from las Ramblas and 5 minutes from Paralelo.

Creative Cuisine

Agora C/Sepulveda 76-78. Eixample Izquierda Metro:L1 Rocafort. Good tasting menú with fab wines included in it
Windsor Còrsega, 286 Eixample Izquierda Modern and innovative with catalan influence
Moo Roselló, 265 Eixample Derecha This is in the ground floor of a really nice hotel (Omm Hotel). They have a coffee/tea drinks area in the front which is like a giant lounge room. I love this place and they have the best tea in town (by Sans&Sans). 
Visit  Vergara, 8 Eixample Derecha inside the Pulitzer Hotel. This is good value as Eduard Nogues and Bru Marse create nice light dishes and you can get the daily menu for 18 euros which is superb
Con Gracia Martínez de la Rosa, 8 Gracia Vibrant and Michelin aspiring chefs, here you can order platillos, small portions of whatever you find yummy instead of first and second&#8230;they also advise winewise really well.
El Pebre Blau Banys Vells, 21 Born Metro Jaume I . XVII century romantic place. Carefully crafted cuisine. 
Sal & Pimienta València, 273.Eixample Derecha Again, good quality and quiet. Good tasting menus 
Nonell Sagristans, 3. Plaça Isidre Novell Barrio Gótico Metro L4: station URQUINAONA (exit Via Laietana) . Great location and a beautiful terrace. Fussion food.
Telirium  Flos i Calcat 18/ Diagonal 656 Les Corts Famous for the desserts list! Best puds in Barcelona

Other mix

Restaurante Bembì. Consell de Cent, 377 Eixample Derecha Between the streets Roger de Lluria and Bruc. Creative bridge between catalan and Indian cuisine 
Thai Sabai-Sabai  Av. Corts Catalanes, 674 (corner. Bruc) Eixample Derecha metro: Passeig de Gràcia, Tetuán or Urquinaona. Again another bridge, this time with thai cuisine.
Hello Sushi Calle Junta de Comerç, 14 Ciutat Vella NearTeatro Romea. Bus 16, 17, 22, 59, 66, Tomb N0, N12.Metro Liceu.
EL Patio Andaluz  c/ Aribau, 242 (esq. Travessera de Gràcia) Pedralbes I had to put this one as they are typical andaluz and have flamenco live. Two times a day you can see a good flamenco show while you eat (at 20pm and at 22 pm) Make sure that you make your reservation for those hours.
Al Passatore  (Puerto Olimpico) Moll del Gregoll nº 25 Barceloneta - Port VellAn Italian for real pizza lovers (Wood oven)

 besos and I hope you enjoy it

/links


----------



## crusoe

Jogues
Thanks for your list of resturants - after 9 trips to Barcelona (not all for IVF!!!) I feel I know the city pretty well, but resturants (along with my terrible Spanish) are one of the few things I struggle with so it is great to have some recommendations
It must have taken you ages to put together - so muchas, muchas gracias!

Have a good weekend everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Debs44

Dear Jogues

List of restaurants is excellent, but unfortunately, when we go out to Barcelona we have to take little Ben with us (16 months).  Some of the hotels offer babysitting, so we might venture out one night and have a meal.  But most of the time we will be dining with Ben, so could you suggest anywhere child friendly with high chairs that isn't McDonalds.  We will be staying in the Gothic Quarter, so eating around there most nights.  Also is there any indoor play areas in Barcelona Centre, I imagine not.  We noticed when we were there a couple of weeks ago that there are very few children and people in the city with pushchairs.  Thank god the metro's have lifts!


Love Debs44.


----------



## Sally123

*Jogues* thanks so much for your brilliant list of places to eat, arrived in the nick of time as we are flying tomorrow so won't be online after today! Have pencilled in Nonell, and La Lluna as possibilities so will report back!  Will PM you too as your knowledge of Barca is so fantastic!

I telephoned *Mikey* yesterday, she had a bit of a setback in that her donor yielded 11 eggs, of which only 2 fertilised and neither made it to day 3. So she arrived at IM, having had her acupuncture and feeling reasonably relaxed only to be told by Dr R the bad news. The better news is that luckily, they didn't cancel her backup donor, so that is why they are hoping now to have ET tomorrow, Sunday. She promised to text me to confirm that this is happening, I think that IM are due to ring her today just to say things are on track with the backup - so please everyone, send her all your best   

I will be seeing her and Gromie tomorrow when we arrive, it will be quite a get-together and hopefully by then Mikey will be the right side of ET!

*Gromie*, great lining, well done girl! Now you can relax a bit,have a safe flight today and really look forward to seeing you tomorrow, will text you when we get to the hotel and hopefully can meet for a herbal tea 

*Deb, * particularly as you are travelling with a toddler, I would just get a cab from the airport to IM if I were you. It will not be that expensive, and will just save stress of buses etc. I would really strongly recommend you do this - I get a cab everywhere in Barca, they are easy to hail and are not expensive really (I speak as someone who has to count all the pennies, I can assure you!!)

Good luck to you 2ww-ers, there will be another 3 of us joining you hopefully by next week (my ET is Weds).

Sally xx


----------



## Debs44

Dear Sally

Thanks for advise re taxi.  I've decided that's what i'll do.  Wishing you all the very best for your tx. next week.  

Love
Debs44.


----------



## Marina

Dear Everyone

I wanted to wish all of you having ETs and on 2ww the very best of luck, heres praying you all get a BFP, soon we can start up our own IM outside bumps and babies at this rate eh?

Loads of Love and Fingers crossed for all   

Marina


----------



## jogues

For the girls with toddlers...*Debs* and *Sally*. Do not worry about children in Spain. Everywhere you go you are most welcome with the little ones, and if you want them to cook something in particular for the toddler I am pretty sure they will oblige. As a child I always ate with adults every weekend (normal in Spain) and my nieces and nephews started full adult food at around age 3 in restaurants (parents clean fish and cut meat) My mum said I ate peppers and onions and fish from her plate as a toddler . I have seen some travel restaurant chairs (my sister always travels with it in her handbag) It is like a canvas seat that gets adjusted to the table. Anyway, there should be high chairs everywhere. If you go to nice restaurant, let the concierge make the reservation and ask straight away for a high chair to be ready at your table (that is what my sisters do).
besos


----------



## pinkflamingo

Jogues - thanks for brilliant recommended restaurants.  My DH loves to cook and depending on whether we get an apartment or hotel in the Gothic/Born areas we will be visiting at least one of yr recommendations.

Sally123 - sorry to hear about Mikeygirl and I am sure all of us here on the board wish her well and hope she will be successful with the backup donor.  

Still waiting for AF having a variety of aches and pains since Tuesday but nothing (sometimes I wonder if I am imaging the symptoms).  I always have that little tiny spark of hope that it could be something else though. Unfortunately we've been here before on 2 or 3 occasions and nothing positive.


----------



## Janeah

Jogues - you really are wonderful with the restaurant listings - it must have taken you ages, if we have to go back to Barcelona again we will definitely sample some of them!

Mikeygirl - if you are reading this then stay positive, remember one of the reasons we chose IM is that they run backup donors.  Luckily they didn't cancel yours so hopefully everything will be on track for transfer tomorrow - keeping everything crossed for you.

Sally and Gromie best of luck with ET too.


Best wishes to everyone.

Janeah


----------



## Debs44

Dear Mikeygirl, Gromie and Sally

All the very best for your ET's in the next few days.  Thinking of you all in Sunny Spain.


Love
Debs44.


----------



## jogues

*Gromie*, *Sally*, *Mikey*.                                 
MUCHA SUERTE


----------



## vivienss

Just want to wish Joanne good luck with testing Tuesday.   Also good luck to Janeah.

CK, Weehen, Gromie, mikeygirl, and Sally hope your transfers went well and wishing you all well on your   . 

Let's hope there is a flurry of    coming our way.


----------



## joanne3

Good luck to those having their transfers
Just to let you know, I tested on day 11 and day 12 (today) - both negative.  Feeling down, but still got a bit of hope as official test date is Tuesday.  Can't get an appointment for blood test until Friday (Day 17).

I'm away next week and probably won't have access to my e-mails, so will catch up end of the week.

Jo
x


----------



## sammid

Hi all,
Sorry for short message but my modem link keeps cutting out  - thinks it's on the way out.

Haven't had any dizziness since Friday so hope that's it . I will see how the preogesterone goes on Monday.

Jogues, thanks for so much restaurant list will definetely try some of those!!! 

Love to all esp those on 2ww,

Sam
xx


----------



## Debs44

Hi Everyone

Couple of things.  When they say 1 1/2 hrt patches, stupid question but, do you just cut one in half?

Anyone know where to book a return flight in Barcelona Centre?  I'm thinking it may be less stressful when I go out to BCN in 3 weeks' time to just get a one way ticket, and any delays, ie. if they have to go to back-up doner.  Then after ET, I could just go to and buy a ticket for the next day?

Also when do they tell your DH to ejectulate and then abstrain during your tx. cycle, in the UK its usually Day 9/10? 

Debs44.


----------



## weehen

Hi All

Still in Bcn after our ET. Just back in hotel having had a huge ice cream sundae at Hagen Daaz and feeling quite nauseous. Thought I´d check out what´s been happening with you lot and let you know how it went.

Many thanks for all those positive vibes, especially as I´m a newcomer. All went well with our ET on Friday.  Our known donor had 8 eggs and 3 fertilised all of good quality. We decided to put 2 back and need to phone tomorrow to check if our 3rd has progressed well enough to freeze. Fingers crossed    

Acupuncture was fab, as is Valerie  I had a session before ET and after. I felt extremely relaxed going into ET. Unfortunately a few staff were off sick and there was a delay of an hour, during which time I thought my bladder was going to explode. I had to pee about 6 times and was becoming a complete source of amusement to the staff  So, was quite stressed again by the time ET eventually happened! The doctor who did our transfer was very young, quite cute and friendly. There was another woman doctor with him, who did introduce herself, but we were too excited to remember. So, I think he was quite new, which slightly worried me, but there were lots of ´perfectos´, and all went well. I suppose everyone has to learn.

We met Mikeygirl and DH at Valerie´s, as her appointment was after mine. It was so lovely to meet them. We came out of our transfer to a text from them explaining the result from their donor. We were so gutted for them and have been thinking about them lots since. Texted today to say hi but no response. If anyone knows how things have gone today then let us know. It´s great that Gromie and Sally are joining them in the hotel and hopefully having a good old support session as we speak.  

Don´t know what they did during the ET but I´ve never slept so much in my life  Was quite crampy following ET but seems to have settled more today. We travel back tomorrow evening. 

In meantime all our very best wishes to Mikeygirl, Gromie and Sally.     Looking forward to hearing some positive news from all x x


----------



## wallaroo

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much Jogues for the fantastic restaurant list, that will come in very handy indeed!  

Weehen, fingers crossed for you! I'm glad ET went well.

Mikeygirl, Gromie and Sally - best of luck with ET.

Debs44, I was told to cut a patch in half to make up the 1 1/2. I suppose you could book an online flight in BCN for your return journey if you're stuck.

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all keeping well.

Wallaroo


----------



## jogues

Lovely Weehen, I didn't know that you were having ET today? Mucha mucha suerte and positive vibes for you   . Really happy it went so well.  
Debs, get the people at the hotel you are staying in to do flights and whatever else you need. But I think it is better if you ask to use the internet to reserve your flights  at the hotel and do it yourself credit card in hand. 
DH must abstain from sex two days before egg collection if he is going to give a fresh sample. After ET there is contradicting mesages but I heard tha it is safer to abstain from sex the 5 days after ET. After that, is what you decide and can live with! 
You just cut the patch in two and stick it girl 

Besos and looking forward to have Gromie, Sally and Mikey back with us


----------



## coconutkym

HELLO EVERYONE - I'M BACK!!

flew backl sat eveneing, 2 failed take offs meant 5 hr delay. ho hum, but back with my baby cats now and dh who i now have to call SS for Super stud  as he is so proud of fertilising 9 out of 12 donated eggs. i have 2 grade 9-10 on board now. after Et on thurs.

we have bought the patches and pessaries for the next 8 weeks in BCN, that was my valentine day present from SS!. went into pharmacy on the Ramblas, wher the birds end and flowers begin, old fashioned place under arched openings, the pharmacist spoke engish and got them ordered for the very next day.. 37 boxes!!! 

our donor was proven and only 25 and more petite than me, with same coplour eyes and hair. i felt a bit guilty after hearing such great news that if forgot to ask Im to pass on my thanks and hope she hadnt felt too bad during her stims/tx

we had call at 10.30 last mon and dh had to be in bcn for sperm sample between 9 and 11 next day. booked flights(v) expensive and hotel (250 euro for 2 nts and 90 euros for last 3nights)totally at random. not impressed with hotel but good location.

we had a windy  landing and some people threw up. airport bus efficient and dropped us at place universitat which is right by the hotel we got. 

v busy on metro with mobile phone conference, but lovely and quiet at Parc Guell (bus 24 from  outside el COrte ingles)

we bought a 10 journey transport ticket for 6-8 euros which convered all metro and buses too, the best buy of the whole trip buy from machine in metro station. 

girls dont forget yr sunglasses, wore them most of the day every day, even sat outside at cafes 3 times! 

best wishes to mikey girl for immienent et and to gromie and sally 123 too.

no symptoms 4 me yet, actually on omg!!!

ps i would recomend taking panty liners as the pessaries give  a bit of a discharge 


pps we did not bank on Im calling 1st thing monday so dh sperm was umm.. used up..  on sunday evening,  then he has to produce another  on tues morning. that got me worried but as we can see, not a problem as % fertilisation (withy ICSI) seems good to me

ck


----------



## coconutkym

Im told me to avoid intercourse for 2 weeks after ET. May bein case the sperm hormones cause a change to chemical balance of the womb and upset the embros? (i know sperm chemicals can start off labour so dont want to risk any contractions of womb now embies inside) or maybe they might come unstuck  

ck


----------



## jogues

welcome *CK*, glad to have you back. Fab news, you got amazing little embies!. Spanish ladies are petite but you will love those embies all the same. I am 7stone and a half and 5 feet two!. I'll probably have the opposite issue (e g donor bigger than me). Put your feet up, NO STRESS, and buenas vibraciones y suerte on your 
       
I am up so early as I am due to get scanned (I am on cd10) today at the ARGC! Will report back later
besos


----------



## vivienss

Welcome back CK hope you are able to enjoy your  

Did you decide to freeze any? I know there is a legal limit how many they can freeze for a couple but can't remember how many it was. Did they tell you?


----------



## jogues

Morning ladies   ,
Back from my visit at ARGC. My scan was good and I have a uniform lining and it is 7mm. As it is cd10 I still have a few days to go. My folly was 16mm which is ok too (more   in sight    ). I have to call back for another scan and blood on my LH surge day. You guys don't have this kind of trouble, I had to have a blood test today to check my oestradiol level is ok (why is evrything so nerve wracking? 
Besos and CK you might want to check with your DH-STUD what kind of entertainment he got before performing his duties on the EC day


----------



## coconutkym

12 collected, of which 9 fertilised =2 transferred, 5 frozen grades 7-9. last 2 not frozen on advice of embyologist.(quality?) so have 5 frosties if this time fails. 

donor slighter shorter than me and 30 kg lighter than me... which is a good thing for any offspring 

now waiting


----------



## alison 5

CK, what wonderful new 2 lovely embies on board and 5 frosties
having the frosties might help you relax a bit over the next 2ww
try and take things easy.
Joanne, im sorry to read your post, its so difficult to find the
right words to say, but thinking of you.
Good luck to Gromie and Sally looking forward to hearing your
news on your return hope all goes well.
Mikey, you poor thing how stressful arriving at IM to find
they had to use your back up, but on the positive side
i always think there is a reason for these things to happen
and perhaps it means a better outcome !!!.
Weehen, glad ET went well now you just relax and let those
2 little embies snuggle up inside you.
Jogues, glad scan went well today, i do have a question
do you know of a hotel in walking distance of IM, my partner
is flying over thur night and catching a flight back at 11.00
friday morning so wants to be as near as possible to IM.
chat later 
alison 5 xx


----------



## crusoe

Alison the Husa Arenas is very close to the clinic. Pretty basic but clean and friendly.
The Princess Sofia is also v. close - it's 5 star luxury is you fancy some pampering!

I am sure there are others too.

Love to all
Crusoe


----------



## coconutkym

gromie just texted me that she has 3 embies  transferred today monday 19 and is flying home tomorrow.  she is just 4 days after me.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi CK

when you say three embies in your latest email do you mean Marques actually transferred three embies as I thought they could only implant two at a time ?  Or are older ladies allowed an extra one for a better success rate?


----------



## alison 5

Tks Crusoe for info on hotel, Andy will check them out tonight,
hope you are ok and keeping positive.
Great new everything went well for Gromie.
Alison 5 x


----------



## Bangle21

Hi everyone

Sorry to gatecrash.....

Has anyone heard from Mikeygirl?  Have been reading about her setback and am absolutely gutted for her.

Does anyone know if the backup donor went ahead for her in the end?  Did she manage to get any embies implanted?  

I really hope so .......  She must be so stressed, what with that and then trying to organise more hotels and flights.....

Thank you
Gill x


----------



## sammid

Mikeygirl, Gromie and Sally.All the very best for your ET's in the next few days.  

Ck welcome back to sunny  Stafford. Glad all went OK - 9 is brilliant!!! - hope we can do as well!

RE: 1/2 patches I just cut 'em in half.

Pessaries start tonight - hoping it won't be too messy!!!

All the best to all in 2ww.

Sam
xx


----------



## Kamus

Hi 2 u all on FF  ,

Gosh things have been busy on this site.  Good luck to all of u going thru tx, awaiting et, on your 2ww.  Hope you all deliver some good news.

Mikeygirl - hope all is well with your tx, and the back-up donor delivered some good results.

This site is a real inspiration as I'm very nervous about starting my 3rd tx cycle, although I have had 8 embies transferred in total.  I just hate the 2ww and then the pg test.

We've now finally booked in for our hysteroscopy, doppler scan & biopsy at IM on the 22/23 March - will go out there for 3 days again.  very difficult all this when u r trying not to tell anyone at work what u r up2!!  Depending on the results we can then plan the next stage.

Anyway, look forward to reading all your posts when you return from tx.

Kamus


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85466.new#new

Happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

